# *TANGLE TEEZER* is the truth....



## FindingMe (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG - Just got one at Sally's. It has changed me and my daughter's detangling routine dramatically. For the better.

I used to use fingers, then wide tooth comb, then denman to detangle my wet hair under running water, _with_ conditioner on- mind you.

Now I just use the Teezer by itself, starting at the bottom and after 4-5 runs through, each section is tangle free. No wide tooth comb, no finger combing, no nothing. I even tried it on detangling dry hair and it worked. 

I then used it to take down my 4 yr old daughter's cornrows that had been in for a couple of weeks and it did the job in half the time it usually takes. No lie.

No pulling. No yanking. No ouchies. What?!?!

I started at the bottom and used it to comb out each braid and cornrow. She didn't hardly flinch or yell. 

I am going to Sally's tomorrow to purchase about 4 more on the off chance that 1) no one else understands what a little marvel this thing is and they happen to discontinue it or 2) everyone realizes how cool it is and they raise the price.

Whatever, I am getting a stockpile bc my four year old will need one when she gets to be a teen for her WnG's. 

I'm that serious about this thing.

Oh, and did I tell you, I lost less hair in the tool than is normally in my Denman!!!!!!! What?!

Tangle Teezer. Tangle Teezer - Dramatically reduce hair breakage, splitting, and damage due to mistreatment of your hair

Google it.




*ETA:*  My advice to anyone trying this is tool is to just use it following the normal detangling routine you've decided works best for your hair.  

If you detangle on dry hair in small sections with oil or if you detangle wet in the shower with conditioner and running water, etc. just use the tool with that method and see how it works.  Ex.- I can (have) used it for dry detangling and it's gentle, but that's not my fave method and for me it takes too long, so I prolly won't use the tool like that in the future.

Also, the tool has short teeth that "tease" the tangles out, so I have found that I have to work in small sections and work through layers, alternating the brush on top and under the section of hair, as I detangle bc my hair is thick and coarse.  But there is no pain and it doesn't pull, so I love it for me and my daughter.  Again, wet w/ conditioner works the best for me, but that's the best method I've found for detangling my hair using any tool.  HTH


----------



## Moonpie8 (Dec 18, 2010)

def see this in my near future!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 18, 2010)

I thought it was a load of rubbish 'cause it looks like a bar of soap with some bristles, but I saw some you-tubers talking about how well it worked, so I said $10 isn't that much to invest.  Wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Charz (Dec 18, 2010)

Sigh, maybe i need one of these. i'm too lazy to go out and buy one of em tho.


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a $5 coupon.  I may have to try this out.  Thanks OP.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you used a Denman before? If so, how would you compare the two?


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 18, 2010)

EmpressRi _pushed _this on me and MADE me order one after seeing her review the other day.  I am using it tonight when I wash/detangle, I'm pre-pooing (really, I'm just being lazy) as I type.  If I remember I'll come back with my verdict...


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 18, 2010)

I love my Tangle Teezer!


----------



## hannan (Dec 18, 2010)

PUSHAS!!!!!! It just looks like a colorful denman without the handle.


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 18, 2010)

hannan said:


> PUSHAS!!!!!! It just looks like a colorful denman without the handle.



Uh-uh...the teeth have a lot more give to them...denmans RIP my hair out something awful...


----------



## hannan (Dec 18, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Uh-uh...the teeth have a lot more give to them...denmans RIP my hair out something awful...



 Is it seamless?


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 18, 2010)

hannan said:


> Is it seamless?



I did a thorough examination of the teeth JUST for you hannan  and I didn't see any seams on them. Come to think of it...I'm about to go buy another one in case Sally's tries to increase the price as they get more popular.


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 18, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> I did a thorough examination of the teeth JUST for you hannan  and I didn't see any seams on them. Come to think of it...*I'm about to go buy another one in case Sally's tries to increase the price as they get more popular.*


 
It has more teeth than the denman(d3) which is why I'm leery about out it, it looks like it would rip your hair out.erplexed


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 18, 2010)

jamaica68 said:


> It has more teeth than the denman(d3) which is why I'm leery about out it, it looks like it would rip your hair out.erplexed



ME TOO! But I used one and I hadn't detangled in like 3 days (the regular for me), so my hair wasn't SUPER tangled, but it wasn't a sunny picnic either...here's how much hair I lost -







I was sold!


----------



## hannan (Dec 18, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> I did a thorough examination of the teeth JUST for you hannan  and I didn't see any seams on them. Come to think of it...I'm about to go buy another one in case Sally's tries to increase the price as they get more popular.



Thanks, girl! 

eta: You should make a video, Elle. Or a post on your blog.


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 18, 2010)

I just can't win with y'all.  Everyday there is a new rave. I leave the Hair Forum and go over to the Makeup Forum...it's a whole other ball game over there. They are the hardest pushas on the board. I got _so_ much make-up to go on this one face of mine. I go to Off Topic and they're talking about the "best thing they ever ate" so I gotta go to these restaurants and try them out. Dang! 

On another note, I will be picking this up next week. Y'all leave one on the shelf for me.  It's not my fault...I've been PUSHED!


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 18, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> ME TOO! But I used one and I hadn't detangled in like 3 days (the regular for me), so my hair wasn't SUPER tangled, but it wasn't a sunny picnic either...here's how much hair I lost -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think i need one in my life...mostly the PJ in me needs one...

do you detangle on wet or dry hair?


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 18, 2010)

^^Wet hair with conditioner


----------



## Sianna (Dec 18, 2010)

I just might have to add this to my incredibly loooooonnnnng "Must Try" list. 

I'll never get my PJ'ism under control dealing with you guys!


----------



## BonBon (Dec 18, 2010)

I've had one for about 3 years. Did a thread, but no one was listening lol


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 18, 2010)

Just bought one at 7:30 after reading OP's review at 6:49 (don't judge me). 

Procedure:
Washed and conditioned my 4b natural hair
Added my usual oils and leave-in
Used the tangle-teezer on very small sections (like usual like i would with my denman)

Verdict:
Don't like it at all.. I rather just use my wide teeth comb and my denman (which I had no problem with to begin with lol)
Oh well...


ETA: *
UPDATE*
I returned it around the time I originally made this post. Last week.... I bought it again.... I don't know maybe I was wanting it to not work erplexed AFTER REVISITING and using larger, thicker sections because of my hair being very fine, I FREAKIN LOVE IT!!! Sorry for the poor review the first go around.....I just couldn't believe that this plastic little comb would be a gift from God. But it is what it is.  
The key is to use larger, thicker sections if your hair is fine (but still start from the ends and move upward). 
 *


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie.  I'm headed out tomorrow to get one to try for myself.  Definitely willing to give it a whirl.


----------



## nzeee (Dec 19, 2010)

@preciouslove0x: what didn't you like about it?


----------



## taj (Dec 19, 2010)

THANK YOUUUUU!! LOL!!!!! I have to try this, my hair tangles extremely bad!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm happy to read good reviews on this brush, I'm thinking about buying one for my god daughter for Christmas along with some hair products.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 19, 2010)

It looks like a "shampoo brush" - remember those? How is it different?

Off to view Empressi's vid


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 19, 2010)

nzeee said:


> @preciouslove0x: what didn't you like about it?



It didn't detangle my hair. I started on the ends and it did an okay job for about half an inch Then I tried to move up... the teeth are too small for my fine kinky hair. Honestly I think my hair just didn't get the concept. It looked at the "teezer" and laughed. No but really I was scared my fine hair was going to snap any minute so I had to REALLY take my time. 

But I DO see how this would  work great on maybe 3C and less coarse hair. Just not my kinky hair... Save your money. If you have a comb and a denman (or just a denman) and those tools work fine for you.. yea your good.
The teezer is going back tomorrow (so someone else on LHCF can try it )


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2010)

i was looking at the tangle teezer the other day, but decided to go with the denman.  when i used the denman , i barely lost any hair.  i think my hair texture might be too much for the TT?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> It didn't detangle my hair. I started on the ends and it did an okay job for about half an inch Then I tried to move up... the teeth are too small for my fine kinky hair. Honestly I think my hair just didn't get the concept. It looked at the "teezer" and laughed. No but really I was scared my fine hair was going to snap any minute so I had to REALLY take my time.
> 
> But I DO see how this would  work great on maybe 3C and less coarse hair. Just not my kinky hair... Save your money. If you have a comb and a denman (or just a denman) and those tools work fine for you.. yea your good.
> The teezer is going back tomorrow (so someone else on LHCF can try it )



ITA- that's what i was thinking when i saw it the other day.  it looks like it would have been good for me when i was relaxed, but now, i don't think so!


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 19, 2010)

I was just about to come on this forum and post the EXACT same thread... The Tangle Teezer is the Truth. I bough mine last night from Sallys. I really thought it was not going to work. I opened the box in the store to feel the brush, and I didn't like how the bristles are kind of sharp/hard, but at least they were flexible. I didn't think it was going to work.

BUT IT DID. 

Test #1: I took down one twist in the car (made my DH drive just so I can examine the brush) and I could comb it out no problem, my dry shrunken twistout! I can never think of brushing/combing/finger manipulating dry hair-- it just won't work. But for some reason, this brush is magic 

Test #2: I got home, put some water on my hair (which is how I normally detangle) and it worked even better than before. *It worked so well, I let my DH brush my hair*. In my 4 years of being natural, I have never felt so confident about the ease and safe handling of anyone besides me to style my hair. But if someone uses this brush on me, I would have no problem letting them style my hair. It _is_ that serious. 

Test #3: When I had APL/BSL hair, it would take 3-4+ hours to detangle. I predict it would take me 30 mins or less when my hair gets that long again. My hair is similar to Mwedzi and Sera. More like Mwedzi though. Now (I cut it to 2-4 inches about a month ago) it took 5 mins to detangle a head of wet loose hair and twist, when just last week it took 40 mins. Detangle session was painless, no tugging whatsoever.

Test #4: After I brushed my hair, it was so smooth and soft. Did it change the feel of my hair? I swear it did. Somehow my brilo pad, rough strands felt a bit silkier if that is possible. I know my strands are always going to feel on the thick hard side, but I really do think my hair was smoother and softer.

Test #5: The next day (today). My wet detangled hair has dried in the chunky twists I put them in. My hair actually stayed in the chunky twists no problem, and the hair still felt smooth. It was also still detangled. Ever detangle your hair and two seconds later you couldn't get a comb through again? Use to happen to me, but no more!

5 out of 5 stars. I do not think my rating is premature. Yes, I only used the brush once, but if you have my hair, if you cannot use a Denman, if you cannot use any comb or brush you have and have the experience that I experienced last night (yes it was a mind-blowing/ out-of-body type of thing), then you need to at least try this brush. 

I am going to get some as gifts for the naturals in my family.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 19, 2010)

fluffyforever said:


> I was just about to come on this forum and post the EXACT same thread... The Tangle Teezer is the Truth. I bough mine last night from Sallys. I really thought it was not going to work. I opened the box in the store to feel the brush, and I didn't like how the bristles are kind of sharp/hard, but at least they were flexible. I didn't think it was going to work.
> 
> BUT IT DID.
> 
> ...



Anywho my hair is also like mwedzis but on the opposite side of the density spectrum (i have WAY fewer hairs than she does but the exact same texture). I wonder why the comb/brush didn't elicit similar results... Was I not suppose to start from tip to root? I even tried it with and without conditioner.. As soon as I started with the teezer I immediately lost hairs  (I wouldn't dare use it on my dry hair)
But with this review, it makes me want to keep it for one more day to see if I can get different results. Maybe with a different conditioner perhaps?? Ugh.. that's frustrating. You make it seem like magic for real. I want some magic! lol


----------



## LoveCraze (Dec 19, 2010)

I absolutely swear by this product as well. I also did a vid on it and I show you how little hair I did loose.
YouTube - Detangling with the Tangle Teezer on Natural 4A Hair


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 19, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> Hmm.. this post is really interesting (for many reasons...)
> But anyway I'll move past that......
> 
> Anywho my hair is also like mwedzis but on the opposite side of the density spectrum (i have WAY fewer hairs than she does but the exact same texture). I wonder why the comb/brush didn't elicit similar results... Was I not suppose to start from tip to root? I even tried it with and without conditioner.. As soon as I started with the teezer I immediately lost hairs  (I wouldn't dare use it on my dry hair)
> But with this review, it makes me want to keep it for one more day to see if I can get different results. Maybe with a different conditioner perhaps?? Ugh.. that's frustrating. You make it seem like magic for real. I want some magic! lol



My hair is on the very thick side of the spectrum. I have so many hairs per square inch, with most strands being thick (easy to see 1 hair far away) and some strands being very fine/skinny (almost invisible when looking at it close up). I have 70-80% shrinkage. 

I cannot use a Denman, period. I have two types, modified them both after the original versions were pulling my hair out. Modified versions still pulled my hair out. Afraid to use them ever again. I also tried the Goody Jojoba styling brush. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't great. It didn't grab my hair (so I have to hold a section to brush) and bristles are too far apart to actually detangle. And the bristles broke easily. Lost it, didn't care to much to buy another one. 

This Tangle Teezer is the first thing that grabs and glides through my hair. I think it works best for me because it can brush my shrunken strands, where a Denman can only get through my hair under running water (making my hair stretched) with lots of conditioner-- and still with lots of breakage. I don't detangle in the shower, so the Denman is no use to me because it cannot gently pull through my shrunken hair at all. It literally gets stuck, even in small sections. I am thinking about making a video to show me using the Tangle Teezer, Denman, and combs on my hair and posting it on Youtube or my fotki. 

I still brush from ends to roots (habit). And it worked perfectly. I use it just like I would any comb/brush, so I don't know what tips to give you. However, since you can use a Denman successfully, I think you already have "the truth"  for you .


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 19, 2010)

Charz said:


> Sigh, maybe i need one of these. i'm too lazy to go out and buy one of em tho.


You know you're gonna get it Charz......and do a review.  LOL  
I love your YT videos, I was just looking at one a minute ago.

I saw empressri do a review on this thing, that was the first time I've heard of it.  Looks interesting but also kinda scary because of all the teeth and it seems like it would be awkward to use because the teeth are so short.  I like long teeth like on k-cutter combs.  

Look forward to hearing more reviews.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going to but one today. my modified denman had been pissing me off lately.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2010)

StephElise said:


> I absolutely swear by this product as well. I also did a vid on it and I show you how little hair I did loose.
> YouTube - Detangling with the Tangle Teezer on Natural 4A Hair



i watched that video and it sounds rough!   yeah i was scared of the denman, but i think i will stick with that.  i didn't hear any velcro noises when i was using it!


----------



## LoveCraze (Dec 19, 2010)

shortdub78 said:


> i watched that video and it sounds rough!  yeah i was scared of the denman, but i think i will stick with that. i didn't hear any velcro noises when i was using it!


  Sounds very deceiving. It's not rough at all. Very gentle and does not pull or snag. But if the denman works for you, then stick with what you know.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 19, 2010)

@StephElise, you have sold me...I bought one...can't wait to use it!


----------



## 2inspireU (Dec 19, 2010)

fluffyforever said:


> I was just about to come on this forum and post the EXACT same thread... The Tangle Teezer is the Truth. I bough mine last night from Sallys. I really thought it was not going to work. I opened the box in the store to feel the brush, and I didn't like how the bristles are kind of sharp/hard, but at least they were flexible. I didn't think it was going to work.
> 
> BUT IT DID.
> 
> ...



Well, you have sold me. I have both a denman D3 and a wide tooth comb. I use the wide tooth comb solely because the denman D3 rips my hair out. I have tightly coiled, dense hair. The nape of my hair is 3C, which is the easiest section of my hair to detangle. However, the rest of my head is true 4a. I'm definitely heading to Sallys to pick this up.


----------



## empressri (Dec 19, 2010)

if you hear noise while brushing your hair with this...it's the bristles!! they are soft and bendy. you can literally push them down to the side.

i used this the other night cause i was going to flatiron and i used this from my scalp all the way down...hammercy it felt soo GOOD!!!!!!!!!! *screams*


----------



## MsKibibi (Dec 19, 2010)

oh thanks for sharing!  Now I have a Christmas gift for my natural sister.


----------



## 25Nona (Dec 19, 2010)

Wondering would this work on relaxed heads or is it only recommended for naturals?


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 19, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> It didn't detangle my hair. I started on the ends and it did an okay job for about half an inch Then I tried to move up... the teeth are too small for my fine kinky hair. Honestly I think my hair just didn't get the concept. It looked at the "teezer" and laughed. No but really I was scared my fine hair was going to snap any minute so I had to REALLY take my time.
> 
> *But I DO see how this would work great on maybe 3C and less coarse hair. Just not my kinky hair...* Save your money. If you have a comb and a denman (or just a denman) and those tools work fine for you.. yea your good.
> The teezer is going back tomorrow (so someone else on LHCF can try it )


 
I was thinking the same thing, I'm gonna pass on this.  I've seen some reviews on youtube and their hair isn't as kinky as mine, I'll stick with my wide tooth comb.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 19, 2010)

I used it last night in the shower and loved it.  With the Denman I have to use my wide tooth bone comb first, with the TT I was able to eliminate that step.  I "lost" the same amount of shed hair I normally would during detangling sessions and the best part for me was that it didn't hurt (tender head here). I think it was $10 well spent.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2010)

i think i might purchase it for my daugher's hair.  she is more 3b-3c.  i know it would glide right through her hair.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Dec 19, 2010)

I think I will get one. I saw it in Sally's a couple of weeks ago, but I was like no way no how because it looked like it would not detangle like it says.

My 5 y.o. dd is super, super tenderheaded to the point that I rarely take all of her hair down at once. I only take one cornrow down at time and redo it. I conditioner wash her hair in cornrows. Any slight pull of her hair and she's crying or near tears. It's a mess. So, hopefully this will make my life easier. I'm going to try it this week.

My older dd's hair is super thick and she's not as tenderheaded as she used to be, but she has so much hair it sometimes takes a while to detangle.

I report my results once I use it.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 19, 2010)

Someone with 4b hair please post your review PLUS technique. I would REALLY appreciate it!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 19, 2010)

lovelymissyoli said:


> Have you used a Denman before? If so, how would you compare the two?


 
Yep.  I've used the one with 7 rows and the one with 9 rows.  I like this better because I don't have to use a wide tooth comb first.  I just start with this and have at it.



hannan said:


> PUSHAS!!!!!! It just looks like a colorful denman without the handle.


 
yeah, but it's got way more teeth and some of the teeth are half the length/shorter than the other teeth.  I think that's the secret.



jamaica68 said:


> It has more teeth than the denman(d3) which is why I'm leery about out it, it looks like it would rip your hair out.erplexed


 
On the contrary, it works the opposite for me.  I lose less hair and there doesn't seem to be as much tugging and pulling.  The teeth are shorter and I didn't think that was gonna work for my hair but it did.



iri9109 said:


> i think i need one in my life...mostly the PJ in me needs one...
> 
> do you detangle on wet or dry hair?


  I do both on me and my daughter and it works fine.



Vanthie said:


> I've had one for about 3 years. Did a thread, but no one was listening lol


  LOL!!!!  I wish I had heard you!  Please don't tell me you paid $2 for yours 3 years ago....



bign__17 said:


> Wondering would this work on relaxed heads or is it only recommended for naturals?


  It should.  They are selling it for Caucasian women to use on their weaves, so I don't see whay it wouldn't get the tangles out of relaxed hair easily.



ParagonTresses said:


> I used it last night in the shower and loved it. With the Denman I have to use my wide tooth bone comb first, with the TT I was able to eliminate that step. I "lost" the same amount of shed hair I normally would during detangling sessions and the best part for me was that it didn't hurt (tender head here). I think it was $10 well spent.


 
That's the same exact experience I am having excapt I am losing slightly less hair...



gentleness8 said:


> I think I will get one. I saw it in Sally's a couple of weeks ago, but I was like no way no how because it looked like it would not detangle like it says.
> 
> My 5 y.o. dd is super, super tenderheaded to the point that I rarely take all of her hair down at once. I only take one cornrow down at time and redo it. I conditioner wash her hair in cornrows. Any slight pull of her hair and she's crying or near tears. It's a mess. So, hopefully this will make my life easier. I'm going to try it this week.
> 
> ...


 
Let me know, bc It worked a detangling wonder on taking out my baby's braids and cornrows.  I think it has to do with the large amount of teeth and how small they actually are.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 19, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> Just bought one at 7:30 after reading OP's review at 6:49 (don't judge me).
> 
> Procedure:
> Washed and conditioned my 4b natural hair
> ...


 
*Girl before you take it back, try root to tip.*  I think that's actually how I used mine.  Like EmpressRi's u tube vid.  I just used it like a regular brush.  On my daughter's hair, I had to start at the end (tip to root) bc I was un-doing braids and cornrows, but after I finished I used it like a straight brush on her hair.  HTH


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmmm I just saw this on Sally's website ... *heading over to check out empress ri's vid*


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 19, 2010)

!  I watched StephElise's video too and that brushing sound scared me too.  But since I'm a "G"  I went out and brought one anyway.  I purchased one maybe 3 weeks ago and I loooove it.  I would compare the TT to my modified Denman.  Except I don't have to worry about the bristles popping out like on the Denman.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 19, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> Hmmm I just saw this on Sally's website ... *heading over to check out empress ri's vid*


 
gurrrrrrrrrrl u mean u can stomach emp's YT videos???

jus kidding....(i had to) that was a funny 10 minute thread tho

i bought a few of the TT's last nite for the fam.... hope it's a dream


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 19, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> *gurrrrrrrrrrl u mean u can stomach emp's YT videos???*
> 
> jus kidding....(i had to) that was a funny 10 minute thread tho
> 
> i bought a few of the TT's last nite for the fam.... hope it's a dream



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Lab u da best!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 19, 2010)

Is this okay for transitioners? I really shouldn't. But, maybe I'll pick one up in the new year.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 19, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Uh-uh...the teeth have a lot more give to them...denmans RIP my hair out something awful...



Hmm. It may be worth a try then.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sad...

I wanna try this but Sally's won't ship the TT to Canada.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2010)

I have one & it works wonders...(I use it to comb my conditioner in my hair) 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## natura87 (Dec 19, 2010)

I just bought one. I tried it on a little section of a twistout and . it is sooooo worth 10 bucks.


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll get one for my dd.  Was just at Sally today and I was in the comb section and didn't notice it...and nothing passes my eyes lol!  I'm going to inquire tomorrow.  Thanks!!!


----------



## dlove (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm mostly 4b and I'm on the fence...yeah, I know, I just got a magic star jumbo detangler in the mail yesterday and love it ( darn u LHCF!!)...I bought one today and used it on dry hair in a small section...loved the results...used it in a 3 inch section from root to tip and got about 50 hairs...not liking that...I'm sitting under the dryer with condish on now and am going to use it to detangle.- in a small section..I may just use it as a brush for touching up or take it back...will report back later...
______________________________________________________________
OK its later early the next morning...I LOVE IT! 4's here is how I used it for prep of flat ironing ( these steps are for a 4a/b who needs a really good flat iron regimen as tried and tested my me and for me to duplicate again )
Rinsed, clarified (Kenra) washed,
rinsed, applied clairol semi color, 
sat under dryer with color and baggy for 25 minutes, 
rinsed, washed with matrix sleek, 
rinsed, applied aphogee 2 min reconstructor, 
rinsed, applied a mix of Joico K pak moisture hydration *and *silk results smoothing conditioner, 
sat under the dryer for 25 minutes in twists, with conditioner still in my hair,when I tried to detangle with just the TT, I got a little too much breakage so I detangled with my magic star comb 1st, then the TT. Ladies, this was great! I got few hair in the Magic star comb, I got no hairs in the TT. My scalp felt great. 
I rinsed under the shower and combed again with my Magic Star comb then two strand twisted in four sections.
Sprayed Aphogee Keratin and Green tea in the sections and used the TT to evenly distribute. 
Applied Mizani step 3, blow dried, pressed with straightening comb, sprayed with step 4, then flat ironed. With the exceptions of 1/4 inch little hair fromt the blow dryer, Great results so far.

Sooo, I am going to keep it and use it after detangling with a my magic star and with condish on. Shaun P recommends not using with conditioner on the hair though in his instructions. I will not use this on dry hair.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 19, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> gurrrrrrrrrrl u mean u can stomach emp's YT videos???
> 
> jus kidding....(i had to) that was a funny 10 minute thread tho
> 
> i bought a few of the TT's last nite for the fam.... hope it's a dream



 Girl stop before you get this thread shut down too .. I love empress ri but dang ya'll gotta stop making me spend $$ like this


----------



## TrueToHair (Dec 19, 2010)

.........................................


----------



## HennaRo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok I bought this right after watching Ri's video. Half my head is 4a...it get tangles really easy, the half is 4b which mattes together and is shorter than my 4a hair also it's at the crown..of course! Used it just like I would my modified denman. It didn't pull my hair out but I always loose a good amount anyways. It didn't hurt my hand which is another huge plus. Yesterday I detangled with my modified denman and yea my love affair with the teazer is over with lol. I lost less hair with the denman plus my hair was more defined.


----------



## empressri (Dec 19, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> gurrrrrrrrrrl u mean u can stomach emp's YT videos???
> 
> jus kidding....(i had to) that was a funny 10 minute thread tho
> 
> i bought a few of the TT's last nite for the fam.... hope it's a dream



ya bad azzzzz 

hell my motto is if you dont like it let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya! no love lost lol


----------



## empressri (Dec 19, 2010)

s4pphir3 said:


> Girl stop before you get this thread shut down too .. I love empress ri but dang ya'll gotta stop making me spend $$ like this



listen with your GORGEOUS perfect curls. shh!!!! i bet you can use one thing on those coils and run out the door.


----------



## An_gell (Dec 20, 2010)

I love the tangle teezer!! I have been using it since Sept and completely stop using combs.  I do use my denman still, and that's just to slick it back into a ponytail for a nice thick bun.  The teeth are very gently, I have noticed also when I oil my scalp and then go over it with the teezer it gives me a nice scalp massage and helps spread the oil evenly over my scalp cuz I feel my scalp tingling afterwards.  I loose less hair when detangling with it and I am a 4b with lots of shrinkage, so I only detangle on dry hair.  My hair tangles way too much when wet to use the teezer.  But I do think it is a good investment. I'm going to buy another one for my daughter's hair and one more just to have in case I loose the to other one or it's damaged in some way.


----------



## s4pphir3 (Dec 20, 2010)

empressri said:


> listen with your GORGEOUS perfect curls. shh!!!! i bet you can use one thing on those coils and run out the door.



Awww thanks sis 

Perfect curls my big toe! These suckers have a mind of their own , your hair on the other hand  

Now how about you lend me some of your thickness and we'll call it even


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm, I may give this a try.  I also have hair similar to Mwezdi (shout-out), but a bit more kinky (85-90% shrinkage) and thick stranded, and dry.  Isn't detangling w/a denman or brush like the Teezer similar to using four combs at once to detangle???  It scares me to think about detangling with a brush.  I stored my denman away after one attempt to detangle with it.  I'm talking "rip city".


----------



## LoveCraze (Dec 20, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> Hmm, I may give this a try. I also have hair similar to Mwezdi (shout-out), but a bit more kinky (85-90% shrinkage) and thick stranded, and dry. Isn't detangling w/a denman or brush like the Teezer similar to using four combs at once to detangle??? It scares me to think about detangling with a brush. I stored my denman away after one attempt to detangle with it. I'm talking "rip city".


 
The Teezer will glide over your hair to remove knots with*out* ripping it out.


----------



## An_gell (Dec 20, 2010)

@ virtuenow I hated my denman when I first got it, but every since I modified it and removed all rows except three I really like it.  BTW your hair is sooo pretty and thick.

@StephElise yep it does, it looks intimidating due to all the bristles but it's very gentle.


----------



## Honi (Dec 21, 2010)

If this worked on matted parts I would buy.  She gets these little knots that are hella hard to get out. I know this would not work for my little one.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 21, 2010)

I got one today. They were sold out at my usual Sally's and flying of the shelves at the one that I was able to find it.  I was anxious to try it out so, I immediately tried it out onmy poor unsuspecting, tender-headed, thick 4A/4B daughter...dry.  She likes towear her hair in a big afro puff which is only really detangled when washed and just has the edges brushed up in place while the hairline edges are braided down.  And, truthfully, the tangle teaser looked like a punk by comparison. And when I unleashed the hair to expose the magnitude of the beast, I got scared and decided to start with a 2" section.

TT breezed through it, uncoiling while we were amazed. I did work tip to root because of my doubt.  But, when she said it felt like I was using a soft brush, I couldn't believe it.  I grabbed another section and went root to tip.  Not only was it detangling it, it was smoothing it, making he dry hair look shinier. What the?!  Then I flipped her hair up, heading straight for the kitchen.  Clean up was a breeze, pain-free and looked silkier.

I took the two hairline braids loose and used a detangling comb on one and the TT on the other.  TT was painless. The comb was not.

i'm going to try it when washinh her hair next but, we give it two thumbs up.

Also, I was so excited that I thought i'd try it on my hair next.  I detangled half my head yesterday and gave up becuz my ng was showing out. Decided to wait on TT.  My hair was moisturized from last night and I did a whole head bagy so my hair was damp.  TT breezed through my ng and laid it down beautifully. I'll also try it in my hair at my next cowash but, for me, two thumbs up.

I've never tried a Denman so, I can't compare them.  But uh, we can definitely work with TT at our house.


----------



## Eiano (Dec 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I got one today. They were sold out at my usual Sally's and flying of the shelves at the one that I was able to find it.  I was anxious to try it out so, I immediately tried it out onmy poor unsuspecting, tender-headed, thick 4A/4B daughter...dry.  She likes towear her hair in a big afro puff which is only really detangled when washed and just has the edges brushed up in place while the hairline edges are braided down.  And, truthfully, the tangle teaser looked like a punk by comparison. And when I unleashed the hair to expose the magnitude of the beast, I got scared and decided to start with a 2" section.
> 
> TT breezed through it, uncoiling while we were amazed. I did work tip to root because of my doubt.  But, when she said it felt like I was using a soft brush, I couldn't believe it.  I grabbed another section and went root to tip.  Not only was it detangling it, it was smoothing it, making he dry hair look shinier. What the?!  Then I flipped her hair up, heading straight for the kitchen.  Clean up was a breeze, pain-free and looked silkier.
> 
> ...



um yeah so your hair is amazing...


----------



## Honi (Dec 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I got one today. They were sold out at my usual Sally's and flying of the shelves at the one that I was able to find it.  I was anxious to try it out so, I immediately tried it out onmy poor unsuspecting, tender-headed, thick 4A/4B daughter...dry.  She likes towear her hair in a big afro puff which is only really detangled when washed and just has the edges brushed up in place while the hairline edges are braided down.  And, truthfully, the tangle teaser looked like a punk by comparison. And when I unleashed the hair to expose the magnitude of the beast, I got scared and decided to start with a 2" section.
> 
> TT breezed through it, uncoiling while we were amazed. I did work tip to root because of my doubt.  But, when she said it felt like I was using a soft brush, I couldn't believe it.  I grabbed another section and went root to tip.  Not only was it detangling it, it was smoothing it, making he dry hair look shinier. What the?!  Then I flipped her hair up, heading straight for the kitchen.  Clean up was a breeze, pain-free and looked silkier.
> 
> ...



  I'm soooo not liking you right now!  Sheesh!    I guess I may do a drive by and pick one up by accident


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Dec 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I got one today. They were sold out at my usual Sally's and flying of the shelves at the one that I was able to find it. I was anxious to try it out so, I immediately tried it out onmy poor unsuspecting, tender-headed, thick 4A/4B daughter...dry. She likes towear her hair in a big afro puff which is only really detangled when washed and just has the edges brushed up in place while the hairline edges are braided down. And, truthfully, the tangle teaser looked like a punk by comparison. And when I unleashed the hair to expose the magnitude of the beast, I got scared and decided to start with a 2" section.
> 
> TT breezed through it, uncoiling while we were amazed. I did work tip to root because of my doubt. But, when she said it felt like I was using a soft brush, I couldn't believe it. I grabbed another section and went root to tip. Not only was it detangling it, it was smoothing it, making he dry hair look shinier. What the?! Then I flipped her hair up, heading straight for the kitchen. Clean up was a breeze, pain-free and looked silkier.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much for this thorough review.  I bought the tangle teezer yesterday and have been thinking about taking it back all day (before even trying it).  erplexed


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2010)

AWWW MAN!  My left eye is twitching!...can't...resist...urge to purchase TT  

I'm always looking for help with this mass of tangles that I call hair.  I was actually at Sally's this past Saturday.  I was so busy drooling over the fact that Hair One has come out with an Argan oil version that I didn't even bother to really look through the store.

I'm hitting Sally's up before my next wash fo sho!

Thanks for sharing OP!


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 21, 2010)

An_gell said:


> @ virtuenow I hated my denman when I first got it, but every since I modified it and removed all rows except three I really like it.  BTW your hair is sooo pretty and thick.
> 
> 
> @StephElise yep it does, it looks intimidating due to all the bristles but it's very gentle.




I had the same experience with the denman.

Yeah it sounded like it was ripping her hair out in that vid. But when she showed how little hair was lost I was sold.....


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 21, 2010)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I'm sad...
> 
> I wanna try this but Sally's won't ship the TT to Canada.



Just the TT or any product?  They have on their website big as day that they ship to Canada now.  I don't know why they waited so long in the first place   Hope you inquire again.  Maybe call the 1800 phone number.


RE: TT....I bought one and combed my hair today.  Much less broken hair but it sounds like you are combing it with a velcro strip and that you're shredding it.  Awful sound but it works.  Another plus is the scalp massage it gives.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 21, 2010)

Can't believe it but I just bought the tangle teezer.  it better work!  If it doesn't, I'm never buying anything else you guys suggest again (ha)!


----------



## Kacie (Dec 21, 2010)

I purchased one yesterday and tried it on a small section of DD's 4b hair this morning and she didn't complain plus the hair was so shiny afterwards.  Next I tried it on my coiled up 4a/b 16 week post ng...the TT had my ng feeling as though it was flat ironed.

About 1 hour later, I was back at Sally's for another.


----------



## LoveCraze (Dec 21, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> Can't believe it but I just bought the tangle teezer. it better work! If it doesn't, I'm never buying anything else you guys suggest again (ha)!


 
Oh you know you'll like it.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 21, 2010)

Whaaaa, this comb is incredibly gentle!  I guarantee you I have the kinkiesssst hair on lhcf and it's combing right through my dry hair as we speak...No pain, no ripping...Just a very gentle glide thru this 4b-dry natural hair.  Plus my hair feels so soft.  I'm very confused right now.  I was prepared to take it right back to Sally's.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm back to add another note.  So I used th TT on my moisturized hair to twist up my hair.  I encountered a big tangle and decided to put TT to work.  It did come out.  I was happy with that. So I finished up my hair and decided to inspect the hairs in TT.  'mind you, there weren't many but, I usually check at least some hairs always to make sure that they're sheds.  Well, I wasn't too happy to find the first few hair in TT wer NOT sheds.  'k, I'm not used to that.

I will say, I did put protein in my hair last night and I am 21 weeks post so, I may have underestimated the pull that those flimsy teeth exert and I need to remember my stretch. I still say it's a great buy but warn you not to get all happy and just underestimate it.  It's likely my bad but I just wanted to say that.

and to it's credit, the hairs in TT after my daighter's hair was a small fraction of what I usually get, and I mean small!

stretchers and transitioners, be gentle.  It was not much but any breakage is too much for me.  Will I still use it during my stretch?  Yes. Carefully and sparingly..like I should've already known.

ok.  Carry on.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 21, 2010)

hey, I tellz it all!


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 21, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I And, truthfully, the tangle teaser looked like a punk by comparison. And when I unleashed the hair to expose the magnitude of the beast, I got scared and decided to start with a 2" section....
> 
> I grabbed another section and went root to tip. Not only was it detangling it, it was smoothing it, making he dry hair look shinier. What the?! Then I flipped her hair up, heading straight for the kitchen. Clean up was a breeze, pain-free and looked silkier.
> 
> ...


 


StephElise said:


> Oh you know you'll like it.


 
You got me Steph Elise!  NJoy, those were my thouhts exactly.  The Tangle teezer looked so wimpy next to my thick bush of hair!!  I said, "there is no way...it may have worked on others, but not this hair"!  That little brush is so mysterious.  It also made my hair soft and shiny.  I don't even have a soft grade of hair....I'm still very confused


----------



## NJoy (Dec 21, 2010)

Eiano said:


> um yeah so your hair is amazing...





Kacie said:


> I purchased one yesterday and tried it on a small section of DD's 4b hair this morning and she didn't complain plus the hair was so shiny afterwards.  Next I tried it on my coiled up 4a/b 16 week post ng...the TT had my ng feeling as though it was flat ironed.
> 
> About 1 hour later, I was back at Sally's for another.



Exactly!!


----------



## Neala21 (Dec 22, 2010)

So as a PJ and with my interest peeked I went to Sallys today to get me a TT (in purple).  I've got to learn to say no. lol!

I'm will make this quick as possible...

My Hair Background - 4a-Cotton-Thick-Tiny Corkscrews Currently 7-9" inches in length, Tenderheaded

So i decided to do a quick trial because I was anxious to use yet working with a short attention span based on long day at work. 

*Experiment 1: TT on Fresh Shampoo Hair, No Products*
Okay so I was like  and then  where have you been hiding. This indeed impressed me to know that the TT just glided through my cotton kinks with ease without the aid of conditioner. Might I add no pain, no snapping of my strands or snagging. 

vs Same experiment with my old-handy-dandy Denman. I've been using denman so long so it's been there to help me out with the detangling for quite some time. I've always hated the snagging/ripping. Yes it rips my hair most times. 

The only time I've been able to prevent the snagging it to load my hair with lots of conditioner and be in the shower with running water or have a soaking wet head. But for this experiment it did indeed rip again but I did notice that it can still define/clump my hair with no products so that was a sad plus. A good sad - I think it could tell I was trying to let it go and move on to a new love.

*Experiment 2: TT with Conditioner.* This only enhanced my detangling process to new heights ; I didn't need to retest the same experiment with the denman as that's how i usually detangle my hair before the TT came into play today. 

So TT is in for good until it does me wrong. I think the reason why it works for me a lot better is the teeth sizing on the TT vs Denman. TT teeth are .25 to 1/2 inch in length in alternating rows while Denman teeth are 2x thicker at approx 1" in with universal length throughout all the rows.

Plus i think Denman adds more tension to my strands than I need it to. I will continue to use the Denman for aid with ponytails due to I did try the TT for styling into the ponytail and it was alright but did not give me the help that i needed from it. 

I will definitely test it out more when I'm not rushing. But I think its great overall for 4a cotton highly densed (with fine strands).


----------



## natura87 (Dec 22, 2010)

bign__17 said:


> Wondering would this work on relaxed heads or is it only recommended for naturals?



My little sister has one and it glides through her hair like buttah.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 22, 2010)

Ordered one...

messin' wit chall!


----------



## Kacie (Dec 22, 2010)

IA with NJoy. Stretchers have to remember that line of demarcation. It'll never be that easy, detangle by hand before using the TT.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 22, 2010)

FindingMe said:


> OMG - Just got one at Sally's. It has changed me and my daughter's detangling routine dramatically. For the better.
> 
> I used to use fingers, then wide tooth comb, then denman to detangle my wet hair under running water, _with_ conditioner on- mind you.
> 
> ...




bought one last may, and for whatever reason never even took it out of the box and forgot about it! i am going to dig it out and use it today (hope it works).


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 22, 2010)

I need one of these in my life.  Oh the joys of being a pj on a hair board for us EU ladies....


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Dec 22, 2010)

This thing looks like it would rip out my 4B hair! Hell I will try anything so I will get it anyways but it just does not look like it will glide through.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Dec 22, 2010)

I work at Sally's and no one is buying these things!!! We have moved them througout the store just so folks can see them better!!! I guess I'll pick one up since my denman has suspiciously vanished... I'll try it.

*edited to add*

Sally's is getting Mixed Chicks and some other natural friendly lines in 2011.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 22, 2010)

Buying 2 today! I for me and 1 to put in my sisters stocking. 

Y'all know how to blow a girls budget.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 22, 2010)

Now I wanna try. My hair easily detangles but I lose a lot. If this helps with the hairloss, I'm in. Also, want to try it for my 4a daughter.


----------



## Kacie (Dec 22, 2010)

Kinkyhairlady said:


> This thing looks like it would rip out my 4B hair! Hell I will try anything so I will get it anyways but it just does not look like it will glide through.



I wouldn't attempt to make the TT "glide" through. IMO, you have to help it along.


----------



## Lynn84 (Dec 22, 2010)

I need to buy one of these today. Hopefully it will help me stretch longer than 4 months if it can tackle the tangles.


----------



## winnettag (Dec 22, 2010)

Msmchy said:


> I work at Sally's and no one is buying these things!!! We have moved them througout the store just so folks can see them better!!! I guess I'll pick one up since my denman has suspiciously vanished... I'll try it.
> 
> *edited to add*
> 
> Sally's is getting Mixed Chicks and some other natural friendly lines in 2011.



Do you know which haircare lines besides mixed chicks?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, I just ordered mine!   You ladies are turning me into a product junkie again!!!  

It looks cute, and the rave reviews here and on Sally's site just lured me in. Couldn't hurt to at least TRY it right? I hope it works. 

Who knows?? Maybe someone should let KimmayTube know about this brush. It might cut her 4-hour detangling sessions in half.      Let me stop...


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 22, 2010)

Lurking....


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 22, 2010)

So now I'm thinking I should take the long way to this program I'm going to visit so I can swing through Sally's. Naw I will go after work because I will be in there way too long.  I do plan to purchase this today .


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 22, 2010)

Honi said:


> If this worked on matted parts I would buy. She gets these little knots that are hella hard to get out. I know this would not work for my little one.


 
My daughter has very silky fine 3c/4a spirals that tangles and snarls like nobodys business. Her hair is much thinner than mine, but it's much harder to detangle than mine. Detangling wasn't very hard for me, ut for her, it was murder bc 1) she's 4, 2) she's tender headed and 3) I usually leave her in cornrows or a braided style for a couple of weeks washig hair with the braids in after the first week.

It worked for her. On dry hair. She didn't cry.  That was enough for me to go out and get like 5 more to make sure I never ran out.




virtuenow said:


> Can't believe it but I just bought the tangle teezer. it better work! If it doesn't, I'm never buying anything else you guys suggest again (ha)!


 
 I have been "got" by so many fads on this board, so I understand. I truly hope it works for you, though bc it has helped me a lot here in my home



virtuenow said:


> Whaaaa, this comb is incredibly gentle! I guarantee you I have the kinkiesssst hair on lhcf and it's combing right through my dry hair as we speak...No pain, no ripping...Just a very gentle glide thru this 4b-dry natural hair. Plus my hair feels so soft. I'm very confused right now. I was prepared to take it right back to Sally's.


 
It's very confusing. I stared at it for like 15 min after I did my daughter's hair to try to figure it out. After that, I just rinsed it out just and decided to go with it.



NJoy said:


> I'm back to add another note. So I used th TT on my moisturized hair to twist up my hair. I encountered a big tangle and decided to put TT to work. It did come out. I was happy with that. So I finished up my hair and decided to inspect the hairs in TT. 'mind you, there weren't many but, I usually check at least some hairs always to make sure that they're sheds. Well, I wasn't too happy to find the first few hair in TT wer NOT sheds. 'k, I'm not used to that.
> 
> I will say, I did put protein in my hair last night and I am 21 weeks post so, I may have underestimated the pull that those flimsy teeth exert and I need to remember my stretch. I still say it's a great buy but warn you not to get all happy and just underestimate it. It's likely my bad but I just wanted to say that.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I never thought ab how it would work on transitioners or ladies who stretch their relaxers. Great review!




Msmchy said:


> I work at Sally's and no one is buying these things!!! We have moved them througout the store just so folks can see them better!!! I guess I'll pick one up since my denman has suspiciously vanished... I'll try it.
> 
> *edited to add*
> 
> *Sally's is getting Mixed Chicks and some other natural friendly lines in 2011*.


 
 I'ma need you to be a little more specific... 



Crystalicequeen123 said:


> Okay, I just ordered mine! You ladies are turning me into a product junkie again!!!
> 
> It looks cute, and the rave reviews here and on Sally's site just lured me in. Couldn't hurt to at least TRY it right? I hope it works.
> 
> Who knows?? Maybe someone should let KimmayTube know about this brush. It might cut her 4-hour detangling sessions in half.    Let me stop...


 
 I'ma need you to stop it...


----------



## Honi (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok so I tried this on my hair yesterday and I love it.  Period!  I then tried it on my DD 4 b hair that I had just washed previously the day before.  I had her hair sectioned and braided so I unraveled the back of her hair where the texture is the tightest.  Started at the bottom and it went thru her DRY HAIR with ease.  I thought that maybe it was because I had detangled her hair previously prior to braiding so I dismissed it (or at least I thought I did).  Here is where it gets interesting.  As I felt around the section I noted a matted area.  It was dense and very tight. I would have had to spend an enormous amount of time detangling something like this and what if I found others?  Ughhhh!  If this was gonna work here was the test.  I kept working the section under, over and around it and when I looked down it was much smaller.  I continued and when I stopped again I saw what was causing the knot.  There was lint all balled up in the middle along with shed hair   I was eventually able to remove it completely.  

I don't know how it does it but it just does. The bristles are not even the same length (long and short ones). They are not hard and flex when used on the hair. The sound it makes is annoying but you get used to it I guess.

So, did the TT completely remove the matted piece on its own?  No, but it certainly helped in reducing the amount of TIME to remove it.  I had to remove the last bit with a straight pin followed by brushing a final time and it was gone.  I saved her hair and did not have to cut it out.  There was also a nice sheen to the hair afterwards too.  Two snaps in Z formation on this one.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 22, 2010)

Honi said:


> I kept working the section under, over and around it and when I looked down it was much smaller. I continued and when I stopped again I saw what was causing the knot. There was lint all balled up in the middle along with shed hair  I was eventually able to remove it completely.


 
Lint is from the ohwell:  DDs hair is prone to catching it and rolling it up in a ball just like this.    Glad to know TT should help on these as well.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 22, 2010)

Doesn't this exist in USA ?(look at the attached file) you can find this brush for 0,50$ cents or 1$ in every BSS in europe.
I know this brush since i'm a kid, it's very popular for african people, that's why i seems to be not impressed by "Tangle Teezer 15$"


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dang ya'll brought up the teezer at sallys my order is on backorder.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 22, 2010)

Krystle~Hime said:


> Doesn't this exist in USA ?(look at the attached file) you can find this brush for 0,50$ cents or 1$ in every BSS in europe.
> I know this brush since i'm a kid, it's very popular for african people, that's why i seems to be not impressed by "Tangle Teezer 15$"


 
Yep!  It's very similar.  I think the TT is slightly modified though, it has longer and shorter bristles throughout.  Also, the bristles on this brush don't look as flexible/thin as the TT, but same concept-  I agree, it should cost about $5 instead of $10, but the way it works for me, I will gladly pay the $10-


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 22, 2010)

just checked this out on the website!
i am going to buy a few of these myself!
save some for me!, then again i can order online!


----------



## dlove (Dec 22, 2010)

bought my 2nd one today for dd...cant wait to wash her hair...


----------



## Neala21 (Dec 22, 2010)

The pic of the red brush  (i have one in white) is more like a shampoo brush and that thing hurts. At least it does for me and the bristles are hard. It's truly different than the TT.


----------



## Fab_Nikki (Dec 22, 2010)

Neala21 said:


> The pic of the red brush (i have one in white) is more like a shampoo brush and that thing hurts. At least it does for me and the bristles are hard. It's truly different than the TT.


 
I totally agree. The TT feels nothing like the shampoo brushes. If ever I wanted my hair ripped out and collected in a brush THEN I would use that red one. LOL JMHO


----------



## NJoy (Dec 22, 2010)

Going back to buy two more. One for  daughter's best friend (lawd, she needs one) and an extra for me. Took my twists out and TT'd my hair into a  bun. Looks smooth like a fresh perm, honey. Just sayin.  21 weeks post.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Dec 22, 2010)

Imma stay out of these product posts!

***I will not buy this**

**I will not buy this**

**I will not buy this***


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 22, 2010)

Tangle Teezer/Detangling Experiment:

1. Dripping wet hair: My hair shrunk and snapped back to my scalp and tangled/curled around itself (as expected). Using the awesome tangle teezer brush, I still ended up having to cut a small section of tangled hair that wouldn't budge.  I don't like water detangling and I don't blame the TT (my hair shrinks nearly 80-90%)

2. Dry with oil/butter/conditioner: used the tangle teezer on my dry hair w/a tiny little bit of conditioner/shea butter/coconut oil mix (focusing on oil/butter).  The TT worked GREAT. Hair is soft, cuticle laying down and a bit of sheen added . Tip to root technique worked the best.

3. Dampend with conditioner & coconut oil: worked good and a close to the above- but not quite as good and not as quick as #2. Found that the root to tip technique worked the best with the slightly dampened hair.

Conclusion:
I will alternate between technique 2 & 3 until I can get my detangling time down do 1hour or less.  I plan to buy another TT for myself; and get 2 as christmas gifts for my mom & another for my niece!


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 22, 2010)

I am visiting my mom in Hays. Ks right now (I don't know why she moved here this place sucks as far as shopping she should have stayed in dallas) And I found one at the mall!!!! I can't wait to try it!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I just tried this on my dry natural 4a hair and my daughter's natural 4a hair AND my sister's extra tough coarse 4a/b hair DRY and it does glide through. Thanks LHCF. I was def getting tired of the breakage from my denman and wide tooth shower comb. I hope this helps my hair get back in tip top shape and I can't wait to try this on wash day.


----------



## dlove (Dec 22, 2010)

I tried it dry on my dd's 4a hair and just wow...her hair was so light and fluffy...seemed to be blown out and detangled very nicely. She had more shedding then I liked ( 1 to 1/2 quarter size) for one little plait. I washed and set her hair 3 days ago- no manipulation.


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 22, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> ME TOO! But I used one and I hadn't detangled in like 3 days (the regular for me), so my hair wasn't SUPER tangled, but it wasn't a sunny picnic either...here's how much hair I lost -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this convinced me as well!
i bought 2 as a gift to myself


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 22, 2010)

aw shoot! well i hope they  carry them in pink. shoot. ♥


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 22, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> aw shoot! well i hope they  carry them in pink. shoot. ♥



They do. I just got a pink one today.

They have pink. black, and purple with glitters.


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm relaxed btw. I sure hope this thing works. Heaven knows I do NOT need another comb or brush.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 23, 2010)

One more time dancing thru this thread. TT is my new gentle styling tool.


----------



## skipper (Dec 23, 2010)

i guess my hair is getting a christmas present this year. grrrrrrrrr, i need to keep my pj behind in the ot section


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 23, 2010)

i just bought one at Sally's.  the cashier says they are selling like hotcakes.  i just used it to detangle.  the jury is still out on the amount of shedded hair lost.  im really not sure if it made that much of a difference.  maybe i just need to get the technique down.  still it did NOT once feel like i was ripping through my hair like using the detangling comb or Denman does.  It did go through my hair like it was butter.  My scalp felt tingling afterwards like it had gotten a really nice massage.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 23, 2010)

i have used it yesterday on wet hair and really cut my time down ( no wide comb, no denham), really pleased.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 23, 2010)

The Sally's I went to last night only had one in black and I want pink! Yes, I color coordinate my hair tools


----------



## changingSeasons (Dec 23, 2010)

Used it on my Mom's relaxed hair last night, very easy to use, and she said it felt really nice on her scalp.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 23, 2010)

CurliDiva said:


> The Sally's I went to last night only had one in black and I want pink! Yes, I color coordinate my hair tools



girl, i'm trying 3 sally's on sunday and if i can't find the purple glittery one, i might order online


----------



## Vintageglam (Dec 23, 2010)

I bought one on eBay - I buckled 

I am not visting any more threads lamenting how great a product is.  You ladies gonna have me busted and living on the street


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 23, 2010)

Y'all make me sick, I swear


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 23, 2010)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> aw shoot! well i hope they carry them in pink. shoot. ♥


 




TamedTresses said:


> They do. I just got a pink one today.
> 
> They have pink. black, and purple with glitters.


 
  I got all three styles.  



NJoy said:


> One more time dancing thru this thread. TT is my new gentle styling tool.


 
Girl, I feel like dancing, too!  I detangled my hair today DRY!  Lawd, I am feeling JUST like that baby dancing in your post above.



PositivelyRadiant said:


> I bought one on eBay - I buckled
> 
> I am not visting any more threads lamenting how great a product is. You ladies gonna have me busted and living on the street


 
Join the club



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Y'all make me sick, I swear


 
Sorrryy!


----------



## lala (Dec 23, 2010)

There's no hope for us...we are some serious PJs.  Anyway, I'm gonna get one.


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm going to buy three b/c my 11 yo will want the purple, my 14 yo will want black so that will leave me with the pink. I can't wait to stop by Sally's and get them.


----------



## Neala21 (Dec 23, 2010)

i got the purple one....but by the sounds of I may have to go pick up an extra one before they all sell out or go up in price. lol


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2010)

@FindingMyself - Thanks for posting that these were at Sally's. I knew I wanted one but didn't feel like ordering online. 

Took out braids of two months, threw water/oil mix in and balled it up into two "flat" twists. Nothing about my hair is ever flat. I looked at it when I got home and yep felt the fear. It's hard and pointy feeling and the teeth are close together. My hair is neck length, 4a, extremely dense, 75% shrinkage hair which has broken many a brush and comb even when straight. My hair laughed at the denman and tolerates the wide tooth. 

So I start pulling the twist apart the best I could. My hair holds the last style it was put in especially wnen wet so it was a tangled, dry mess. I pulled out a patch and started at the ends and my hair loves this thing. 

I hadn't washed my hair so I figured I would put it to the test after the braids. Put in some conditioner and detangled and it floated through my hair.  I was able to braid my hair to the ends which I can never do. Shampood, conditioned. Tried is on my hair with no conditioner - loves it. Put in deep conditioner and tried it and it LOVES it. I started sing LTDs Love Ballad to my Tangle Teaser - "I have never been so much in love before."

I will be going to pick up 2 more tomorrow. I think this will make a difference with SSKs. I may actually be able to wear a wash and go. And it is the only way I will ever be able to get my hair in a bun without someone elses assistance.

Merry Christmas to Me! Merry Christmas to Me!

Merry Christmas to all Nikos Cousins


----------



## pureebony (Dec 23, 2010)

hhhhmmmmm is it really that good though?!? i have very knotty ends and im a bit hesitant... my hair is a serious 4b i have discovered soo hhmmmm......


p.s i is still purchasing regardless  lmao!!


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 23, 2010)

pureebony said:


> hhhhmmmmm is it really that good though?!? i have very knotty ends and im a bit hesitant... my hair is a serious 4b i have discovered soo hhmmmm......
> 
> 
> p.s i is still purchasing regardless  lmao!!


 
Yes, it is that good.  

I just bought 3 more today (one for myself, and gifts for others).  Im not a pj & I rarely try new trends here and they usually sound so unbbelievable its a "joke".  Im glad to report that this one is real and it works.  I have never been able to pull a comb or brush through my dry natrual hair...Not until this.  I had a praise break after I tried this brush and it glided thru my hair (thank you Jesus).


----------



## che1219 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just bought a pink one today, I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 23, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, it is that good.
> 
> I just bought 3 more today (one for myself, and gifts for others).  Im not a pj & I rarely try new trends here and they usually sound so unbbelievable its a "joke".  Im glad to report that this one is real and it works.  I have never been able to pull a comb or brush through my dry natrual hair...Not until this.  *,I had a praise break after I tried this brush and it glided thru my hair (thank you Jesus)*,.





im sold getting one tomorrow!


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 23, 2010)

*sigh* I purchased one today 

It is tough to recover from pjism when yall always raving bout somethin! 

I tested it out on dd, so far so good... the test will be wet hair detangling!


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 23, 2010)

I really thought I would  end up calling BS on this one. I am freshly relaxed and the Denman and my hair still doesn't make nice some days. Even though I am relaxed, I still had to remove every other row from my Denman. I think the fact that the bristles on the TT are flexible helps alot. So far the TT gets two thumbs up.   


I only used it yesterday and today, but I like it so far. I'll post an update when my new growth comes in. I'm interested to see if my new growth will "tease" the TT.


----------



## dlove (Dec 23, 2010)

I used this on my ever- shedding -from- not -combing - hair -in -6 -days DD's natural 4a thick hair tonight. I DC'd with AOWC in a baggy for 30 minutes. I combed through her hair first with her little magic mini detangling comb then the TT. She only lost a quarter size of hair. She got smooth ends and thoroughly detangled hair and shed no tears. 

This is a keeper. I wish it had a handle though. I kept dropping it.

FINAL VERDICT: TT is Terrific!!


----------



## LatterGlory (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## anon123 (Dec 24, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> Hmm, I may give this a try.  I also have hair similar to Mwezdi (shout-out), but a bit more kinky (85-90% shrinkage) and thick stranded, and dry.  Isn't detangling w/a denman or brush like the Teezer similar to using four combs at once to detangle???  It scares me to think about detangling with a brush.  I stored my denman away after one attempt to detangle with it.  I'm talking "rip city".



This comb has been popular on the (mostly straight hair) LHC, but I ignored it because I don't expect what works for them to work for my hair type. I know that you now endorse this comb so I'll give it a try.    The denman was a major fail for me, too, despite all its raves. TT may help, but I just refuse to believe it can glide through my hair without ripping it out.  My hair knots and the knots are tight.  There's no way anything can go through them without ripping them and I usually have to use my fingers and spend a long time manually detangling them or just cut them.  To give y'all an idea, my hair has been straightened and it still took me 10 minutes to comb through it with a wide tooth comb.   But I don't need it to glide, I just need it to do better than other tools I've tried. I will put this Tangle Teezer to a _real_ test!


----------



## dlove (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^ cant wait to hear your review mwedzi.  Can I get a whoop whoop from the LHCF followers?  LOL


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 24, 2010)

pureebony said:


> hhhhmmmmm is it really that good though?!? i have very knotty ends and im a bit hesitant... my hair is a serious 4b i have discovered soo hhmmmm......
> 
> 
> p.s *i is still purchasing regardless*  lmao!!


 
I know.  That's how I roll, too.  PJ-ism.  Sucks.  This tool doesn't though, for me. 



virtuenow said:


> Yes, it is that good.
> 
> I just bought 3 more today (one for myself, and gifts for others). Im not a pj & I rarely try new trends here and they usually sound so unbbelievable its a "joke". Im glad to report that this one is real and it works. I have never been able to pull a comb or brush through my dry natrual hair...Not until this. I had a praise break after I tried this brush and it glided thru my hair (thank you Jesus).


 
Girl, I been singing, too, I am so happy!



dlove said:


> I used this on my ever- shedding -from- not -combing - hair -in -6 -days DD's natural 4a thick hair tonight. I DC'd with AOWC in a baggy for 30 minutes. I combed through her hair first with her little magic mini detangling comb then the TT. She only lost a quarter size of hair. She got smooth ends and thoroughly detangled hair and shed no tears.
> 
> This is a keeper. *I wish it had a handle though*. It kept dropping it.
> 
> FINAL VERDICT: TT is Terrific!!


 
I was thinking the same thing.  Or even one of those handles that loop over the back of the brush just to keep it on your hand/slide your hand in.  I think some of the design is so that you hold it in the palm of your hand (vs with a handle like the denman) which creates less leverage and thereby less tension on the hair...maybe?  erplexed



mwedzi said:


> This comb has been popular on the (mostly straight hair) LHC, but I ignored it because I don't expect what works for them to work for my hair type. I know that you now endorse this comb so I'll give it a try.  The denman was a major fail for me, too, despite all its raves. TT may help, but I just refuse to believe it can glide through my hair without ripping it out. My hair knots and the knots are tight. There's no way anything can go through them without ripping them and I usually have to use my fingers and spend a long time manually detangling them or just cut them. To give y'all an idea, my hair has been straightened and it still took me 10 minutes to comb through it with a wide tooth comb.  But I don't need it to glide, I just need it to do better than other tools I've tried. I will put this Tangle Teezer to a _real_ test!


 
Oooohhh,  I can't wait to hear!!!  Please update us after your use!   

*side note* Girl, if it works well for you, pm me first before you post so I can go out and stock up on them bc they will for sure sell out if you like it for your lustrous MBL hair!!!  



dlove said:


> ^^^ cant wait to hear your review mwedzi. Can I get a whoop whoop from the LHCF followers? LOL


 
WHOOP WHOOP!~


----------



## ThickHair (Dec 24, 2010)

Those teeth are too short for my bush.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 24, 2010)

You can get it from Amazon.com for 9.99. I'll see if I need it when my fro grows up.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok got mine the other day. I just used it in the shower and OMG. Here is a recent hair pic so you can see what I'm working with. I say I'm a 3c/4a. 





I used the TT in the shower with just water then again with kera care humecto, then a 3 rd time to vrush threw my version of Kimmy's leave in. This is how much hair that was in the brush after all that. 





I'm going back to Sallys to get one for my sister's stocking stuffer! This brush is the truth!!!


----------



## Leesh (Dec 24, 2010)

Yall got me! I went out and got one yesterday! (Pink, Yayyy!) I've been having severe tangle issues and I'm relaxed, Go Figure! Any way, I'll be back with a review! I really hope this works, I truly need some detangling help!


----------



## coolhandlulu (Dec 24, 2010)

still experimenting.  i swear it makes my hair softer and it brushes better on my DRY 4a fragile coils.  i definitely notice less shedding when i brush it when its dry.  i part with my rattail, and brush the sections with TT.  then I twist that section.  ive noticed that I get less tangles at the end of the twist, lets shedded/ripped hairs too.  hmmm...i may be starting a love affair with a brush, y'all

i keep dropping my TT too, but i understand why it doesn't have a handle.  depending on the way youre brushing the bristles have to be slanted in the way you are brushing so you are constantly changing the orientation of the brush.  what would be nice is if there was a gripper type rubber around the rim to facilitate better control of the TT.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 24, 2010)

Sighhhhhhhhhh, I guess I will venture out today and get one.  Geeze!!!


----------



## SND411 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm a believer, yall! 

Used it yesterday and was AMAZING! Made my 4b hair softer!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 24, 2010)

they didn't have it!! darnit i have to buy online!!


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I was very skeptical about this brush but I went to go get it anyways. I just took out my weave and I detangled with my denman and of course alot of hair came out because I have been braided up for 7 weeks that is normal. What shocked me was after I washed i decided to test out the Teezer with conditioner in my hair and I was pleasantly surprise, the brush really did glide through. Usually no matter how much I detangle prior to a wash I still loose a lot of hair after when detangling but not this time. See attached photos. Excuse the gunk on the brush that is just conditioner. My hair is natural 4b so needless to say detangling is a nighmare, hair is shoulder length.

ETA: The only thing that was a little annoying is that this thing does not have a handle so with detangling while I have conditioner in my hair it slipped out of my hair once but that I think I can deal with .


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 24, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> This comb has been popular on the (mostly straight hair) LHC, but I ignored it because I don't expect what works for them to work for my hair type. I know that you now endorse this comb so I'll give it a try.  The denman was a major fail for me, too, despite all its raves. TT may help, but I just refuse to believe it can glide through my hair without ripping it out. My hair knots and the knots are tight. There's no way anything can go through them without ripping them and I usually have to use my fingers and spend a long time manually detangling them or just cut them. To give y'all an idea, my hair has been straightened and it still took me 10 minutes to comb through it with a wide tooth comb.  But I don't need it to glide, I just need it to do better than other tools I've tried. I will put this Tangle Teezer to a _real_ test!


 
Girl, that's the whole point. The tangle teezer does not detangle your really tight big knots. It gives just the right amount of strenth to get through any normal tangle....But get this, the brush bristles "give" if the tangle is too tight. Any other brush (esp denman) or comb will just rip through the tangle anyway-- ripping it out. The* TT's bristles "feel" for the tanlges*, decide if they have enough strength to glide or work their way through the tangles without ripping, then it does its thing. The more you work one section, the more the TT works for you. 

However, it refuses to ever rip a tangle out. If the tangle just simply cannot be detangled with TT (u know, those tight balls/dreads), you simply sit the TT down, and manually take the somewhat loosened tangle out with your hands. 

I thank God that the TT gives me the option of getting the hard tangles out with my hands, instead of tearing them out for me like the denman and any comb I've ever used. Mwezdi, this is a smart comb, girl! I can't tell you how it can be this smart, but it is. I've never encountered anything like it. 

I've been following your hair at a distance for a while now , seen many textures shots, and even close up pics of your hair strands next to needles or pen springs (think that was u!). We are very similar in texture and thickness (per sq. mile) and strand thickness (I'm just not tender headed); but this comb was so soft I didn't get any pain or anything; whether I combed from rooot to tip, or tip to root; and whether I held the root or not. Hope this helps!


----------



## Leesh (Dec 24, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> Girl, that's the whole point. The tangle teezer does not detangle your really tight big knots. It gives just the right amount of strenth to get through any normal tangle....But get this, the brush bristles "give" if the tangle is too tight. Any other brush (esp denman) or comb will just rip through the tangle anyway-- ripping it out. The* TT's bristles "feel" for the tanlges*, decide if they have enough strength to glide or work their way through the tangles without ripping, then it does its thing. The more you work one section, the more the TT works for you.
> 
> However, it refuses to ever rip a tangle out. If the tangle just simply cannot be detangled with TT (u know, those tight balls/dreads), you simply sit the TT down, and manually take the somewhat loosened tangle out with your hands.
> 
> ...


 
You are absolutley right! I went out and got one yesterday and tried it slightley on dry hair, and it seems to be ok, I'm going to try it on conditioner slathered hair and give it a "Real" shot! But your analogy is on point, the bristles are so soft, that if it cannot loosen the tangle it will just bend back and slide over it! I sorta think thats why some bristles are short and some are long, so the tangle won't get caught, whether its untangleable (I know, not a word) or not! I think its a good concept, we'll see! 

Be Back with a review!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

okay...I just had to go and purchase, not one...but two of these babies.  I plan on putting it to the test tomorrow.  I'll definitely post my review then.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 24, 2010)

virtuenow said:


> Girl, that's the whole point.  The tangle teezer does not detangle your really tight big knots.  It gives just the right amount of strenth to get through any normal tangle....But get this, the brush bristles "give" if the tangle is too tight.  Any other brush (esp denman) or comb will just rip through the tangle anyway-- ripping it out.  The* TT's bristles "feel" for the tanlges*, decide if they have enough strength to glide or work their way through the tangles without ripping, then it does its thing.  The more you work one section, the more the TT works for you.
> 
> However, it refuses to ever rip a tangle out.  If the tangle just simply cannot be detangled with TT (u know, those tight balls/dreads), you simply sit the TT down, and manually take the somewhat loosened tangle out with your hands.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the use instructions.  Have you ever used the Goody Add Shine brush?  I use it instead of Denman because its bristles also have a lot of give and don't break as much hair.  It still breaks hair, though.  And it does not make detangling super fast, either.  It will cut down on the time, though, but I have to balance that with breakage, so I don't use it every time.  The reason it can't cut down on the time that much is because the number of knots that are too tight for it to get through is too many.  I have too many knots that I have to take out manually, so no matter the utensil, there is always a large amount of time that I have to do with my hands.  I'm so sorry if I remain skeptical, but I've been promised "this will work for you, I just know it!" about 128 times   I will try it, though.


----------



## curlycrocheter (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG!!!  Where has this thing been hiding all my life????  I used it to detangle my hair in the shower about 4 minutes ago.  I dc'd on dry hair for the first time.  I rinsed it and used the TT.  The ONLY reason it took me 20 minutes to rinse and detangle was because I loved the feeling of the TT on my scalp.  At that point I didn't care if it detangled or not!  It's a keeper simply because of the nearly orgasmic scalp massaging!

Pros:

It really cut my detangling time down by more than half.
I feel like it really helped rinse the product out of my hair.  With a wide tooth comb, I have to do extra rinsing.  I feel like the TT helped get it all out.
I usually have tons of shed hair when I detangle.  I easily lose two handfuls of hair.  I had one stray shed hair, and about 15 in the brush.
THE AWESOME SCALP MASSAGE!!!!!

Cons

I only have 1


----------



## bluevalentine (Dec 24, 2010)

i need to stay away from this thread, yall are tempting me to buy it.  i haven't had much luck with detangling with a denman so i'm trying to hold out


----------



## dlove (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^ you know you want to buy it...go ahead.. you wont regret it...LOL


----------



## bluevalentine (Dec 24, 2010)

^^dangit i am, lol  after i get my chrimmus gift tomorrow - a sally's giftcard, yes indeed


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ok so I have been using the tangle teezer since I bought it on monday. I used it on dry hair and wet hair with conditioner. 

When I first used the tangle teezer it was on dry hair. I had decided to try banding so I applied a little africas best shea butter detangling moisturizing lotion to each section. I worked my way from tip to root. I was impressed by how it worked through the tangles without really pulling on my hair. I lost very little hair. The next time I used it was after a cowash. I basically got the same response from it but I noticed that the bristles were starring to bend. now today after an overnight dc i used the tangle teezer and it was giving me a hard time. It wasn't working ita way through like I expected it to. First off I had a hard time just getting thee bristles  to go through my sections because the bristles kept bending. Then it started snagging and it was hurting. Then I noticed broken broken pieces in the sink when I was rinsing it out. Mind you I had just had a protein treatment and I never see more than one or two broken broken pieces when detangling. I quickly grabbed my denman an my shower comb and continued to detangle my hair they way I normally do.

I will be returning my tangle teezer on monday. I don't doubt that it is a good tool got detangling but it was only meh for me. I'll stick to my modified denman.


----------



## DigitalRain (Dec 25, 2010)

jasmineml said:


> OMG!!!  Where has this thing been hiding all my life????  I used it to detangle my hair in the shower about 4 minutes ago.  I dc'd on dry hair for the first time.  I rinsed it and used the TT.  The ONLY reason it took me 20 minutes to rinse and detangle was because I loved the feeling of the TT on my scalp.  At that point I didn't care if it detangled or not!  It's a keeper simply because of the nearly orgasmic scalp massaging!
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



I may have to get this!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 25, 2010)

So is this a natural women's dream or is this for relaxed heads too (I haven't read all posts, so plz forgive me if this was covered).


----------



## empressri (Dec 26, 2010)

divachyk said:


> So is this a natural women's dream or is this for relaxed heads too (I haven't read all posts, so plz forgive me if this was covered).



it's for errbody with hair! or anyone that wants a scalp massage too, hey why not!


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 26, 2010)

divachyk said:


> So is this a natural women's dream or is this for relaxed heads too (I haven't read all posts, so plz forgive me if this was covered).



I'm relaxed. I bought one and I like it so far.


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 26, 2010)

ThickHair said:


> Those teeth are too short for my bush.


 
I thought so, too until I tried it



virtuenow said:


> Girl, that's the whole point. The tangle teezer does not detangle your really tight big knots. It gives just the right amount of strenth to get through any normal tangle....But get this, the brush bristles "give" if the tangle is too tight. Any other brush (esp denman) or comb will just rip through the tangle anyway-- ripping it out. The* TT's bristles "feel" for the tanlges*, decide if they have enough strength to glide or work their way through the tangles without ripping, then it does its thing. The more you work one section, the more the TT works for you.
> 
> However, it refuses to ever rip a tangle out. If the tangle just simply cannot be detangled with TT (u know, those tight balls/dreads), you simply sit the TT down, and manually take the somewhat loosened tangle out with your hands.
> 
> ...


 
I love how you explained that!  It makes a ton of sense 



divachyk said:


> So is this a natural women's dream or is this for relaxed heads too (I haven't read all posts, so plz forgive me if this was covered).


 
It's for everyone.  They are actually marketing it to caucasian women for long hair, for weaves and to use as a brush to use when washing/conditioning...


----------



## Honi (Dec 26, 2010)

I tried it again on my little ones hair. It has been a few days since I undid her braids. I took them down and moistened the hair with a mix of kimmays leave in mixed with marshmellow root. It was more wartery. Started at the bottom and it went thru fine. Worked my way up and found a small knot. 4b hair loves to knot up. So I kept working the section gently pulling it apart with my fingers then using the brush again. It eventually released. Very little hair lost compared to using my seamless comb and a denman. The key with her hair type is to work with smaller sections. I'm so glad I bought this brush. Gonna buy a few more.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 26, 2010)

Sheesh.  And I just considered joining the use one, buy one challenge...only, I was just gonna use all my stash up, lol.

I'll bite.  I will try purple, pink and black for $30, please.  

Gosh, I hope it works for me, my dd and ds like it does for some of you guys.  (I've been getting more shedding while detangling, lately) We will put some detangling combs to the test, promise!


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 26, 2010)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Ok so I have been using the tangle teezer since I bought it on monday. I used it on dry hair and wet hair with conditioner.
> 
> When I first used the tangle teezer it was on dry hair. I had decided to try banding so I applied a little africas best shea butter detangling moisturizing lotion to each section. I worked my way from tip to root. I was impressed by how it worked through the tangles without really pulling on my hair. I lost very little hair. The next time I used it was after a cowash. I basically got the same response from it but I noticed that the bristles were starring to bend. now today after an overnight dc i used the tangle teezer and it was giving me a hard time. It wasn't working ita way through like I expected it to. *First off I had a hard time just getting thee bristles to go through my sections because the bristles kept bending. Then it started snagging and it was hurting. Then I noticed broken broken pieces in the sink when I was rinsing it out.* Mind you I had just had a protein treatment and I never see more than one or two broken broken pieces when detangling. I quickly grabbed my denman an my shower comb and continued to detangle my hair they way I normally do.
> 
> I will be returning my tangle teezer on monday. I don't doubt that it is a good tool got detangling but it was only meh for me. I'll stick to my modified denman.


 
Wow, sorry that happened to you.  I'm still not convinced this is for my 4b hair.


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 26, 2010)

So I saw the TT in an email I got from Sally and came over to tell y'all about it.  Of course there was already a thread!  Now I'm going to have to get it, if not today, then tomorrow.


----------



## dyamonds10 (Dec 26, 2010)

i guess i will be at sally's tomorrow huh? lol


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally used it...It's a KEEPER


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 26, 2010)

I've used mine for a week now and the results are magnificent!  This is what I've needed ever since my hair grew past shoulder-length and probably why I always cut back to shoulder or chin-length for years.  My hair is very tangly when long.  And I am so used to whipping a comb through blunt-cut lengths very easily with no problems of breakage and resistance.  Since I stopped cutting, I've lost 1/2 of my thickness due to combing breakage. No matter how I tried to be gentle and slather on the conditioner, it resulted in tangles.  Horn or true bone combs are probably the best but I don't have any so this TT is the next best thing.

Hopefully,  Goody or another company will come out with their version and I can splurge in getting several of these.  I have very little hairfall and am looking at growing back my thickness with hiplength by the end of this new year  inshallah


----------



## Dayjoy (Dec 26, 2010)

I went and got it before Sally closed!  I got it to use on DD's natural APL 4x hair.  I can't wait.  I am so hopeful.:crossfingers:


----------



## Thiends (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anyone here used it for long enough to be able to say it doesn't cause slow breakage or thinning after months of use?  The denman worked very well for detangling my hair, but after many months, I realized it was slowly causing thinning and was taking out hairs that weren't ready to be shed.  I have been dubious of brushes ever since.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 26, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Thanks for the use instructions.  Have you ever used the Goody Add Shine brush? I use it instead of Denman because its bristles also have a lot of give and don't break as much hair. It still breaks hair, though. And it does not make detangling super fast, either. It will cut down on the time, though, but I have to balance that with breakage, so I don't use it every time. The reason it can't cut down on the time that much is because the number of knots that are too tight for it to get through is too many. I have too many knots that I have to take out manually, so no matter the utensil, there is always a large amount of time that I have to do with my hands. I'm so sorry if I remain skeptical, but I've been promised "this will work for you, I just know it!" about 128 times  I will try it, though.


 
No, I never tried the Goody Add Shine Brush before. In fact, I never even heard of it until you mentioned it. I wish someone would've referred me to that brush (instead of the denman), as it sounds like it could have cut down on my "whole head of manuals" before the Tangle Teezer (TT) was invented. I would have to finger detangle my whole head b/c using a regular comb or any brush causes more tangles & snags. 

It sounds like that is a good brush as well; it may be the Tangle teezer companion. I've never encountered anything like the TT- where I can use a utensil to aid in detangling. But honestly, I never expected any "tool" to get "all" my tangles and knots out (not saying you do). No tightly coiled natural should have that expectation, b/c I think its' unrealistic (depending on your hair type/shrinkage/coil size)...But I understand that you're skeptical, b/c I was also (just check the beginning of this thread).

I'm gonna go check one of those goody brushes out at the store.  I'd be interested to hear a comparision review of both side by side. Nonetheless, the TT cut down on my full head manual tangles/shedding tremendously so I am satisfied, finally!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh shoot, I'm on it! I haven't made a hair purchase in a minute either, yeah I gotta have it.


----------



## 3jsmom (Dec 26, 2010)

I used mine last night, it was awesome to me, it didn't have any tangles and I am about 7 weeks post.


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 26, 2010)

Welp, I went to Sally's today and they only had one left.  It was calling my name soooooo...I bought it.  Review coming soon.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 27, 2010)

hairsothick said:


> Welp, I went to Sally's today and they only had one left. It was calling my name soooooo...I bought it. Review coming soon.


 

lol  they sell them on ebay


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 27, 2010)

I bought one and used it for the first time on Friday.....all I can say is WOW!!!!!!  It was so quick and easy to detangle my hair and there were no strands of hair in the Tangle Teezer...It's amazing!


----------



## mg1979 (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally got a chance to pick one up today after reading all the reviews. Washed and just as everyone said-it detangled beautifully. I would never  have known that detangling could be a problem if this is the only thing I had ever used to detangle my hair. I didn't think this was possible. And it looks like some plastic thing you could buy at a dollar store or something-I never would have bought this if it weren't for LHCF. Thanks ladies!


----------



## skipper (Dec 28, 2010)

used it to rollerset my 4 months post hair on friday. it did great with all of my new growth but i would definitely still use a wide tooth comb for my initial detangling. but so much easier and faster to roller set with the tangle teaser than a normal rat tail brush.


----------



## hairedity (Dec 28, 2010)

bought mine yesterday, can't wait to get home to really try it out (mainly on DD's hair).


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 28, 2010)

I finally picked up a pink one. Will be trying out on Sunday.


----------



## indigoCniqy (Dec 28, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> I need one of these in my life.  Oh the joys of being a pj on a hair board for us EU ladies....



Aint this the truth, but you will be happy to know they do sell this in the UK if thats where you are at, I'm sure there are UK websites that sell to EU countries also.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 28, 2010)

My hair detangles in seconds anyway ...but I may buy this for the orgasmic stuff you ladies are talking about 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2010)

I forgot to check back in and give you guys my review!  

Anyway, I picked two TTs up last Thursday.  I finally had a chance to use one of them this past Saturday.  And let me just say...

Hallelujah...Hallelujah...Hallelujah!  Hallelujah! Hallelujah! Halle...lujah!:wow::superbanana::superbanana:

I had three weeks worth of detangling to do, and the TT just glided right through.  Unbelievable!  My hair is thick and very curly.  Detangling is usually a nightmare for me.  I can't believe I'm about to say this, but the TT worked better than my double detangler comb.

When I took it out of the packaging (I put the other one away just in case I killed this one), it looked like a cross between a computer mouse and a regular shampoo brush...I wasn't impressed at all.  But, I thought, what the heck, I might as well give it a try.

So, I started out by rinsing my hair out really good because it was full of CFC Gold.  After rinsing, I applied Aphogee Moisture shampoo and let that sit for five minutes.  After rinsing, I followed up with Hair One's newest creamy cleanser (Argan Oil).  After rinsing that, I started with the tangle teezer...WOW!  I can't believe how fast I was able to comb the kinks out and the hair left over from detangling was so little.

This is definitely a keeper for me!  Thanks OP for suggesting it.  I will definitely be purchasing more of these.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 28, 2010)

I picked one up this Saturday. I'll be trying it out probably early next week. I'll update.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 28, 2010)

just ordered mine!! super excited!!


----------



## fattyfatfat (Dec 28, 2010)

Dag, you guys are making me want to buy a TT!!!


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay so...I have a critique of the Tangle Teezer! Yes, I still love it, but...

The other day I slept on my fro ALL KINDS OF WRONG, and I woke up with the most MATTED, tangled hair of my life. Like, my hair wouldn't even lay down because it was just matted and sticking up. I couldn't finger comb through my hair or anything. It was TERRIBLE! So when I got the chance, I had to detangle that mess, and I used my TT. I have really thick hair, so the issue was that I had to part my hair into really small sections because the matted areas were so thick and locked up, and the teeth are short, so I couldn't get all the way through the tangle without making the piece really small. I lost more hair than I usually do, but my hair was TANGLED so that was expected. But I had to run the TT through my hair on each side of a piece of hair, because the teeth are short.

Besides that I still love it though!


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Went to Sally's and bought my TT this past Friday. I have used it several times since then. Tried it on dry hair and hair soaked in condish (my usual detangling MO). It worked both ways! I def recommend this product. Thanks OP and others who contributed to this thread. I think it took around 30 minutes to detangle my hair. That's about 10 to 15 minutes less than before!


----------



## empressri (Dec 28, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Okay so...I have a critique of the Tangle Teezer! Yes, I still love it, but...
> 
> The other day I slept on my fro ALL KINDS OF WRONG, and I woke up with the most MATTED, tangled hair of my life. Like, my hair wouldn't even lay down because it was just matted and sticking up. I couldn't finger comb through my hair or anything. It was TERRIBLE! So when I got the chance, I had to detangle that mess, and I used my TT. I have really thick hair, so the issue was that I had to part my hair into really small sections because the matted areas were so thick and locked up, and the teeth are short, so I couldn't get all the way through the tangle without making the piece really small. I lost more hair than I usually do, but my hair was TANGLED so that was expected. But I had to run the TT through my hair on each side of a piece of hair, because the teeth are short.
> 
> Besides that I still love it though!



yeah they tell you that on the packaging insert (i'm a dweeb i read everything lol) if your hair is really thick to part it small and use it on both sides of the piece of hair you're detangling. it was still faster than a comb though!


----------



## Princess4real (Dec 28, 2010)

I brought one and I looooove it! Going to buy one for my sister and daughter. Finally a product that someone said works and it does.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 28, 2010)

Might also be venue. My Sally's ran out twice and only had four when I walked in the door and now they have three 



Msmchy said:


> I work at Sally's and no one is buying these things!!! We have moved them througout the store just so folks can see them better!!! I guess I'll pick one up since my denman has suspiciously vanished... I'll try it.
> 
> *edited to add*
> 
> Sally's is getting Mixed Chicks and some other natural friendly lines in 2011.


----------



## NYAmicas (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone brave enough to do a *YT* vid with the TT? I'm very excited about everyones reviews but everytime I look at a pic of it it looks like something you scrape pots and pans with so Im scared to purchase it.


----------



## sensi sweetie (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmmm. Maybe I should get one of these for my lil sis... Her hair is even curlier then mine and she screams bloody murder everytime her mamma trys to comb it. The lil drama queen 

SN: Hair one has an argan oil flavor now? Snap 
You're killin me smalls


----------



## empressri (Dec 28, 2010)

NYAmicas said:


> Anyone brave enough to do a *YT* vid with the TT? I'm very excited about everyones reviews but everytime I look at a pic of it it looks like something you scrape pots and pans with so Im scared to purchase it.



YouTube - Get rid of those psychotic snarls with TANGLE TEEZER!!!


----------



## PracticallyMe (Dec 28, 2010)

I finally got the TT and it works as everyone says it does. I used it on my 5 y.o. daughter's hair. I keep her hair in corn rows and only do her hair every three weeks. On a scale of 1-10, her 'tenderheadedness' is at a 10+. Any little twinge and the girl is screaming and hollering or crying. Makes my nerves bad.

*Anyway, I was able to detangle each section of her hair with conditioner added without any crying or yelling.  I was amazed.* She is a 4a, with medium strands. I'll come back and post pics, when I get home.

Now, if I could find a way to corn row without actually touching her hair, then maybe I wouldn't have to hear any yelling. Why that child thinks she isn't supposed to feel anything, when she gets her hair combed is beyond me.  Just a mess!


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 28, 2010)

i just bought one! at 1st i couldnt find one but i asked the lady at the register and she dug one up for me...i was sad that they didnt have purple but i just bought it anyways because i know hood sally's wouldnt have one at all, and i didnt wanna drive 20 minutes to the other good one...i tested it in the car look:dont judge) on one little section, and it glided through even on dry hair that hadnt been detangled in a few days...im gonna do the ultimate test later though


----------



## anon123 (Dec 28, 2010)

i asked for it at 2 sally's today but couldn't find it.  i want to find one for my wash and detangle tomorrow.  thanks for all the reviews, y'all.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 28, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> Might also be venue. My Sally's ran out twice and only had four when I walked in the door and now they have three


 
I bought the last two that was on the shelf at the Sally's near me.

Let 'em sleep on it.  That just means more for me!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 28, 2010)

My order came from Sally's this morning. 

Please review my post history if you don't already know that I rarely endorse anything.

This thing works! Forreal-forreal.


----------



## NYAmicas (Dec 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> YouTube - Get rid of those psychotic snarls with TANGLE TEEZER!!!


 

Thank you so much! Im telling my co-worker about it who is a natural. She's never heard of Sallys but I'm trying to get there this week. Hoping to find a close one to me in BK.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 28, 2010)

i just cowashed w/ organix coconut milk (it smells delish, but the slip is *nonexistent*...i think i'll use it in a spritz from now on) and then added some tresemme naturals for slip and then attempted to detangle w/ the TT...i like it...the only thing is im not used to detangling in sections and thats the only way i can get the TT through my hair so i kinda just ran my fingers through my hair and then smoothed it w/ the TT b/c im hair lazy...i only lost like 5 hairs!...another thing, i kinda used the TT to brush my hair back as if i were slicking down the front for a puff or pony and it did an amazing job and it was so sleek but my waves were poppin...i cant wait till i can wear buns b/c this would be a great alt. to a brush...i used the TT for like 20 minutes because i couldnt stop playing with it, but i think it only takes about 5 minutes to detangle if i use a wide tooth comb or my fingers 1st, and 10 mins if i have to do it in sections (which i would probably never do)...

also did anyone get ridiculous curl definition from the TT? when i was finally done playing with it my curls looked like i set it on rods or something...it was almost 2 perfect so i tried to mess it up a little bit, but it started to frizz so i just let it be


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> yeah they tell you that on the packaging insert (i'm a dweeb i read everything lol) if your hair is really thick to part it small and use it on both sides of the piece of hair you're detangling. it was still faster than a comb though!


 
Why you gotta come up in here and expose the fact that I didn't read the instruction booklet??? You know I only skimmed it! Come up in here talkin' ish I oughta...


----------



## EllePixie (Dec 28, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i just cowashed w/ organix coconut milk (it smells delish, but the slip is *nonexistent*...i think i'll use it in a spritz from now on) and then added some tresemme naturals for slip and then attempted to detangle w/ the TT...i like it...the only thing is im not used to detangling in sections and thats the only way i can get the TT through my hair so i kinda just ran my fingers through my hair and then smoothed it w/ the TT b/c im hair lazy...i only lost like 5 hairs!...another thing, i kinda used the TT to brush my hair back as if i were slicking down the front for a puff or pony and it did an amazing job and it was so sleek but my waves were poppin...i cant wait till i can wear buns b/c this would be a great alt. to a brush...i used the TT for like 20 minutes because i couldnt stop playing with it, but i think it only takes about 5 minutes to detangle if i use a wide tooth comb or my fingers 1st, and 10 mins if i have to do it in sections (which i would probably never do)...
> 
> also did anyone get ridiculous curl definition from the TT? when i was finally done playing with it my curls looked like i set it on rods or something...it was almost 2 perfect so i tried to mess it up a little bit, but it started to frizz so i just let it be


 
LOL it does look like you set it on rods!! Very pretty though.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 28, 2010)

My hair is very, very fine. Would you ladies suggest this kind of comb/brush for hair like mine, or no?


----------



## godsflowerrr (Dec 28, 2010)

this looks really cool!!!!!!!!!! thanks op


----------



## Lucia (Dec 28, 2010)

I jet got it and had a superfast easy detangle on week and a half untouched hair. Usually those are the rimes I have problems detanglimg even wiu my denman and k cutter.  I used it from ends to roots on each side then my K cutter glided right through 
I love it. I'm going to buy another as back up


----------



## Lucia (Dec 28, 2010)

NYAmicas said:


> Anyone brave enough to do a *YT* vid with the TT? I'm very excited about everyones reviews but everytime I look at a pic of it it looks like something you scrape pots and pans with so Im scared to purchase it.




Empressarri did one that's. Why I tried it  Look her up on yt as richeau?


----------



## empressri (Dec 28, 2010)

NYAmicas said:


> Thank you so much! Im telling my co-worker about it who is a natural. She's never heard of Sallys but I'm trying to get there this week. Hoping to find a close one to me in BK.



none in bronx. you gotta go to queens, there's on in elmhurst. the rest are in long island. might as well order online girl! they always have sales so sign up for emails.



EllePixie said:


> Why you gotta come up in here and expose the fact that I didn't read the instruction booklet??? You know I only skimmed it! Come up in here talkin' ish I oughta...



my bad girl i dont want none 



Lucia said:


> Empressarri did one that's. Why I tried it  Look her up on yt as richeau?



yeah that's me lol made that account a looong time ago just cant change the name. boooo youtube


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 28, 2010)

I noticed this TT thread and that it was being bought by members almost everyday in the 'What did you buy?" thread. However, I never bothered to peek in this thread or research and see what it was or what it was about.

An old roommate and I went into Sally's today because she needed my opinion on hair dye and I needed to buy nail polish thinner. Lo and behold, 3 boxes of the pink TT were laying on a shelf by hair brushes/combs. I was like: "Oh, so THIS is the tangle teezer..." and bought one out of curiousity. Now that I've read this thread thoroughly and read the link provided about the TT, I'm so glad I did my typical impulsive PJ purchase! I'm relaxed but still SO excited to try it out.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Dec 28, 2010)

empressri said:


> none in bronx. you gotta go to queens, there's on in elmhurst. the rest are in long island. might as well order online girl! they always have sales so sign up for emails.



I believe there's also one in Brooklyn, not too far from Kings Plaza. On Ralph ave, I believe.


----------



## empressri (Dec 28, 2010)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I believe there's also one in Brooklyn, not too far from Kings Plaza. On Ralph ave, I believe.



yupyup that's right, 2129 ralph ave.


----------



## mg1979 (Dec 28, 2010)

mg1979 said:


> I finally got a chance to pick one up today after reading all the reviews. Washed and just as everyone said-it detangled beautifully. I would never  have known that detangling could be a problem if this is the only thing I had ever used to detangle my hair. I didn't think this was possible. And it looks like some plastic thing you could buy at a dollar store or something-I never would have bought this if it weren't for LHCF. Thanks ladies!



I also like this for smoothing my edges.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 28, 2010)

Check this out:

YouTube - Tangle Teezer Review


----------



## 2inspireU (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought this today and used it today, and I cannot believe it actually works on my hair. It removed so much shed hair that has been trapped in my hair for so long. My hair looks and feels noticeably different in a good way. I cannot wait to see if this affects the way my hair responds to hair products. My hair definitely feels smoother as a result.


----------



## toinette (Dec 28, 2010)

darn you all. Went to Sallys and bought this today. I had detangled and sectioned my hair into 4 plaits/twists last night for under my wig so the TT went through so easy. i cant tell though if its cause i had already detangled or cause it actually works that good. In any case I am doing the BC on Friday (just over 19 weeks post) so i guess if nothing else i'll maybe get curl definition like Iri did


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 29, 2010)

THIS THREAD!!! I just ordered this for 12 GBP. It had better work!


----------



## stelladata (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmm, I am not sure if anyone has asked this yet and there are at least 11 pages to this thread so i hope you dont mind me asking again.
How similar is this tangle teezer to the denman brush (not sure about the spelling, sorry if I screwed that up) but, for the most part. I have used my denman brush for at least 2 and half years and swear by it. So if this thing is better, then I am going to consider getting it. It's just that the bristle look too little too. Idk.


----------



## stelladata (Dec 29, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Check this out:
> 
> YouTube - Tangle Teezer Review




What bothers me is how little the bristles are, and seeing that video makes me even more skeptical erplexed Can someone do an actual review though?
And show it untangling at least 1 week worth of matted ends.

This sorta seems like another new fad. sorry?


----------



## stelladata (Dec 29, 2010)

Not sure if someone posted this already
But she did a good review it seems

YouTube - Get rid of those psychotic snarls with TANGLE TEEZER!!!


I am still not sold on this lmao sorry


----------



## empressri (Dec 29, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Not sure if someone posted this already
> But she did a good review it seems
> 
> YouTube - Get rid of those psychotic snarls with TANGLE TEEZER!!!
> ...



I did a comparison video too if you want to look at that.

But between the TT and the denman...I'd still have to use a comb before using the denman. The TT I can use alone. And it REALLY does work with yanking out your hair. I barely have any hair on the TT by the time I'm done.


----------



## SND411 (Dec 29, 2010)

empressri said:


> I did a comparison video too if you want to look at that.
> 
> But between the TT and the denman...I'd still have to use a comb before using the denman. The TT I can use alone. And it REALLY does work with yanking out your hair. I barely have any hair on the TT by the time I'm done.



Do you still use the Qhemet's Detangling Ghee?


----------



## LilMissRed (Dec 29, 2010)

OH MY!!!!  I need to check into this STAT!!!!


----------



## cupcakes (Dec 29, 2010)

this is on my to buy list.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 29, 2010)

I got it over the weekend and use it and compared between the denman and the TT..  had less hair in the TT than I did when I use the denman.. One lady on the you tube video had no hair is hers.. I wasn't that lucky.. I had hair but not as much as I get with the denman.. The teeth are small and almost like there is no way TT can comb thru this stuff but it did.. Will I throw away my denman?  No but for right now I will be using the TT more..


----------



## Ladybug33 (Dec 29, 2010)

They were sold out when I went to get it.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Dec 29, 2010)

iri9109 said:


> i just cowashed w/ organix coconut milk (it smells delish, but the slip is *nonexistent*...i think i'll use it in a spritz from now on) and then added some tresemme naturals for slip and then attempted to detangle w/ the TT...i like it...the only thing is im not used to detangling in sections and thats the only way i can get the TT through my hair so i kinda just ran my fingers through my hair and then smoothed it w/ the TT b/c im hair lazy...i only lost like 5 hairs!...another thing, i kinda used the TT to brush my hair back as if i were slicking down the front for a puff or pony and it did an amazing job and it was so sleek but my waves were poppin...i cant wait till i can wear buns b/c this would be a great alt. to a brush...i used the TT for like 20 minutes because i couldnt stop playing with it, but i think it only takes about 5 minutes to detangle if i use a wide tooth comb or my fingers 1st, and 10 mins if i have to do it in sections (which i would probably never do)...
> 
> also did anyone get ridiculous curl definition from the TT? when i was finally done playing with it my curls looked like i set it on rods or something...it was almost 2 perfect so i tried to mess it up a little bit, but it started to frizz so i just let it be


 
Beautiful and it does look like you rollerset.. The color I got was purple.. Thing is I went into Sallys knowing it was something I needed to get.. I just walked around until I remembered what It was I came in there for and it was at the front of the store.. So sad I forgot that I had plan to buy one.


----------



## KurleeK5 (Dec 29, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> My hair is very, very fine. Would you ladies suggest this kind of comb/brush for hair like mine, or no?


 

Hey! i consider my hair "fine" and dense and it works AMAZING! many ladiesh ere raved about the denman, but i found it snapped off too many hairs when i detangled. The only downside to this is if oyu have dense/thick hair, you have to make many small sections  but i am still in love with it!


----------



## stelladata (Dec 29, 2010)

empressri said:


> I did a comparison video too if you want to look at that.
> 
> But between the TT and the denman...I'd still have to use a comb before using the denman. The TT I can use alone. And it REALLY does work with yanking out your hair. I barely have any hair on the TT by the time I'm done.



thanks! checking it out in a bit.


----------



## stelladata (Dec 29, 2010)

empressri said:


> I did a comparison video too if you want to look at that.
> 
> But between the TT and the denman...I'd still have to use a comb before using the denman. The TT I can use alone. And it REALLY does work with yanking out your hair. I barely have any hair on the TT by the time I'm done.




LOL, I have that same denman brush you got but mine is all dead and chewed up from how much I've used it. I was in love with that brush at one point, still am, but if the tangle tweezer is better, just might consider moving on heh lol. 
If anyone else wants to check out the review, here's the link YouTube - richeau's Channel 

I was hoping you would have done a side by side comparison but the review was good regardless. I am also wondering, because I am not sure i heard you clearly. Did you say your twists came out fuzzy because of the tangle teezer or the other product you were using?


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 29, 2010)

Okay THANKS SO MUCH LADIES  
I don't own a denman brush, I was scurred of it. I didn't like this one the way it looks like coco said a mouse and a pot cleaner brillo. I was like 

I cut my sons hair and took back his gel had $16 bucks to blow; Got the Tangle Teezer.

All I thought was this is Junk. 

I eat my words. This is so awesome for my hair. I got minimal hair in the end. I get more hair from just combing it. I am floored. I just don't know what to say; It works great with my relaxed hair and new growth 


This is from a NON-Believer LOL I too thought it was another fad on the LHCF. 

Going to get me another for my spare case


----------



## empressri (Dec 29, 2010)

stelladata said:


> What bothers me is how little the bristles are, and seeing that video makes me even more skeptical erplexed Can someone do an actual review though?
> And show it untangling at least 1 week worth of matted ends.
> 
> This sorta seems like another new fad. sorry?



This TT has actually been out for quite some time, some years if I remember. I saw this on long hair community a LONG time ago but it was only available in the UK but all of the long haired ladies raved about it.



SND411 said:


> Do you still use the Qhemet's Detangling Ghee?



yep yep! i use all of my qhemet stuff



stelladata said:


> LOL, I have that same denman brush you got but mine is all dead and chewed up from how much I've used it. I was in love with that brush at one point, still am, but if the tangle tweezer is better, just might consider moving on heh lol.
> If anyone else wants to check out the review, here's the link YouTube - richeau's Channel
> 
> I was hoping you would have done a side by side comparison but the review was good regardless. I am also wondering, because I am not sure i heard you clearly. Did you say your twists came out fuzzy because of the tangle teezer or the other product you were using?



my twists were fuzzy cause i attempted three strand twists for the first time.

eh, ive used the denman in so many different videos...but i threw that up cause folks were asking me how did all three compare. i have videos of me using each tool though.


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 29, 2010)

Moving sucks, but it's great that I lost my Denman (  ) and coconut oil (  ) somewhere during the move...or maybe just somewhere in this house. Now I can stop by Sally's to pick up a Tangle Teaser on my way to Trader Joe's for some more coconut oil. 

...I called ahead and it seems as though they have four left in stock...


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, ladies.  I'd like to thank EACH AND EVERY ONE of you that raved about this miraculous little brush/detangler/scalp massager tool.  I friggin' love it.  I used it in 3 different ways:

*METHOD #1:  DRY HAIR*

After viewing this thread and wondering what the big deal was, I hauled booty down to Sally's and picked up one.  The lady told me they were moving like hotcakes and they only had a pink one and black one left.  I thought to myself, "LHCF strikes again" (LOL).  I ended up choosing the black one.  I took it out of the package and immediately detangled my uber dry, tangled, very curly bangs right there in the car.  It gently glided right through them like a hot knife through butter with little to no breakage (a miracle indeed).  Test #1 passed!

*METHOD #2:  WET HAIR LOADED WITH CONDITIONER*
Late this afternoon, I washed and conditioned my hair and used it to detangle my situation instead of my usual Denman.  Ummmmm ... HEEELLLLLLLOOOOOOO!!  Where has this thing been all of my natural life?!?  Again, this glided through my hair like it was nothing, whereas my Denman ALWAYS scalps me.  With this, there was hardly any hair in it (except the usual shed hair).  I was astounded!!  Test #2 passed (with flying colors).

*METHOD #3:  SCALP MASSAGER*

Since my hair was wet, I wanted my sister to try it on her head to see if it massaged the scalp as well as I expected it would.  She has mostly 4a/b hair, but it's very fine, so she hates detangling her hair.  I used it on her dry hair to detangle it THEN she massaged her scalp with it (she said it felt wonderful).  I can't wait to massage my own scalp with it.

So to reiterate:  THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for this latest product rave.  I thought it looked like a toy and I scoffed at it initially, but I've never been so happy to be dead wrong!!  This thing is about to be my new best friend.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked up the purple one before Christmas while on vacation but I just got the chance to use it today 12/29.  I did my moisture pre-poo (aloe vera juice/oil and coconut oil) and then I detangled.  I have not detangled since I washed my hair on 12/19.  I've been wearing a braid & curl style and my Mommy wig.

The Tangle Teezer worked great.  However, I always get great results with this method (using my denman) so I will have to try the TT on freshly washed hair and also on dry hair.

So far, so good.  It did not rip out my hair *but *it does *sound really loud*, like hair is ripping out.

ETA:  I found the TT with the synthetic hair.  The cashier said they were told the TT was better for synthetic hair so they stored them with the synthetic phony ponies.  They had a lot of them left when I went on 12/24.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 29, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> OK, ladies.  I'd like to thank EACH AND EVERY ONE of you that raved about this miraculous little brush/detangler/scalp massager tool.  I friggin' love it.  I used it in 3 different ways:
> 
> *METHOD #1:  DRY HAIR*
> 
> ...



hmm.... since you are a close hair cousin of mine, this review is really helpful.  thanks!


----------



## Kimiche (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought this (in purple) at Sally's a few days ago.  They had a good amount left, even though the woman there told me that people were buying it a lot.  I just got around to using it today on damp hair.  So far I'm really loving it.  

To be honest, I hardly use combs and brushes, because I was afraid of causing damage to my hair, so I would finger comb a lot.  I will definitely be using the Tangle Teezer often.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought one today...so we shall see.  They only had two in the store.

O/T:  The girl gave me samples of One n' Only Argan Oil Poo, Condish and Restorative Mask.  She told me to come back for more samples next month as they offer more stuff.


----------



## hairedity (Dec 29, 2010)

finally got a chance to use the TT on DS' hair... now he's only 10mths and his hair is still in the changing process, but he HATES having his hair combed and since it's still baby silky soft in most spots I left it alone, just wash and go.  Again because his texture is changing some mini dreads formed in the back of his head and I could not get them out without him crying.
PEOPLE -wet with conditioner, the TT melted his baby dreads away, in seconds and bigger than that, he did not cry, he did not wince yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.  

Like a few women mentioned here, I too am a skeptic of most products and def. not an endorcer by any means.  I still have to try this on my tenderheaded DD who has a lot more hair and whose texture is in the 4A and B range.  But for now I can def. say it worked on DS and that made me very happy lol!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are my two cents...I lost way less hair then a denman brush.  I wish I knew about this a long time ago..I would have a lot more hair than I do now.


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I bought 2 of them today and I LOVE IT!!!

I lightly finger comb my hair, so today I figure let me see what happens on dry hair. I ran the tangle teezer through my hair with one swipe....not tangles and less hair.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2010)

mine just came in the post, i ripped it open and used it on my hair! OH.MY.GOODNESS!?!?!

I cant believe i had one years back and only used it on my weave!!!

this thing is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!! Thanks ladies i got the pink one and sorry denman use it outta!! whoop whoop!!


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 31, 2010)

I have been using it almost everyday since my first post. I have about 1-2 hairs come out each day in the brush and zero hairs on the floor. I used it in the shower under running water for the first time this morning, and had to report that it was still gliding through my hair. I didn't feel it at all while brushing. I still love this brush!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2010)

Becareful everyone to store it correctly as noted in the directions. I wouldn't want anyones hair toy to get ruined. It's not cheap  

Don't store it on the bristles or use hot tools with it. It is in the booklet


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have used this for awhile with mixed results.  I am finding that the further along I am in my transition, the less it works.  Last night I washed and conditioned my hair.  I used in the shower, every stroke brought more hairs in the teezer, same with out of the shower.  I have yet to have the brush glide through my hair except on the permed par or when I had little new growth.   I like the scalp massage when my hair is finally detangled.  Oh well, maybe this not for the transitioner


----------



## hannan (Dec 31, 2010)

I broke down and bought one today. I'll test it on little sister later tonight.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 31, 2010)

YouTube - Detangling Natural Hair in Real Time with the Tangle Teezer

I am loving her hair


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 31, 2010)

Finally got a chance to try my Tangle Teezer.  

My thoughts:

-It works better on wet hair than dry hair.  It is excellent for distributing conditioner through my hair and detangling those sections.

-I wish the back was made of a rubber instead of plastic for a better grip.

-It is so much gentler on my hair than my Denman.

-I will probably use it on wet hair only and use my Denman for smoothing out any kinks I missed.


----------



## biancaelyse (Dec 31, 2010)

I plan to pick one up for wash day for my kids.  They are both tender headed!!


----------



## Gibsongal (Jan 1, 2011)

If this hasn't been posted before, Sally's has these little morsels on sale for 8.99 this month. 

Oh yeah, I went on ahead and bought one too. This little brush is amazing.


----------



## TamedTresses (Jan 1, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Becareful everyone to store it correctly as noted in the directions. I wouldn't want anyones hair toy to get ruined. It's not cheap
> 
> Don't store it on the bristles or use hot tools with it. It is in the booklet



I'm storing mine in the original box.


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 1, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> I have used this for awhile with mixed results.  I am finding that the further along I am in my transition, the less it works.  Last night I washed and conditioned my hair.  I used in the shower, every stroke brought more hairs in the teezer, same with out of the shower.  I have yet to have the brush glide through my hair except on the permed par or when I had little new growth.   I like the scalp massage when my hair is finally detangled.  Oh well, maybe this not for the transitioner



I would say it's not for transitioners also. I'm relaxed now, but a few years back when I was transitioning, good Lord... It was very hard dealing with both textures. I haven't used this Tangle Teezer thing, but if it's anything like using just a regular comb, I could see how it'd be hard to run it through both textures. 

I don't know how much of each type of hair you have (relaxed and natural), but with my own personal experience with transitioning, I had to bite the bullet and deal with the pain and jacked-uppedness of the two hair types until I cut the relaxed portion off. HTH


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought the purple one and tried it out on my children's dry hair along with my co-washed hair and it is a winner!!

It combed through the dry hair and wet hair really easily and hardly any loose hairs.

I love how it feels on the scalp too!!

I need to buy a 2nd one as a backup!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2011)

Awww dang!!! And i was just gettin used to using my scented denman!!!


----------



## arosieworld (Jan 1, 2011)

^^^^Scented?!?!?! Whats it smell like?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 1, 2011)

arosieworld said:


> ^^^^Scented?!?!?! Whats it smell like?


 
I went and got it off of Folica a few months ago....i meant to get the Lemon scented one....but i accidentally bought the "dewberry" one.....i have no clue what a dewberry is but it smells somewhat like grape to me.

It doesn't linger in your hair though...but its fun

ETA: If you go to the Denman site they have the complete scented collection there....including the tropical coconut brushes....i REALLY wanted the Tropical coconut.....but for some reason the site wouldn't let me bc of my "cookies".......but thats fixed now.....daaaaaggggghhhhh!!!! Some other day!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2011)

I LOVE THE Tangle Teezer (TT). It enabled me to quickly detangle my hair and it left my strands very smooth even with air drying. My hair strands are so smooth that they resemble the smoothness of flat ironed hair and for me, that's never the case when air drying. At first I was scared of the TT, thinking it would rip out my relaxed hair but surprisingly enough, it didn't do any more damage and/or cause any more breakage than what any other comb would have done. Matter of fact, I think I lost less hair with the TT.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 2, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> i just cowashed w/ organix coconut milk (it smells delish, but the slip is *nonexistent*...i think i'll use it in a spritz from now on) and then added some tresemme naturals for slip and then attempted to detangle w/ the TT...i like it...the only thing is im not used to detangling in sections and thats the only way i can get the TT through my hair so i kinda just ran my fingers through my hair and then smoothed it w/ the TT b/c im hair lazy...i only lost like 5 hairs!...another thing, i kinda used the TT to brush my hair back as if i were slicking down the front for a puff or pony and it did an amazing job and it was so sleek but my waves were poppin...i cant wait till i can wear buns b/c this would be a great alt. to a brush...i used the TT for like 20 minutes because i couldnt stop playing with it, but i think it only takes about 5 minutes to detangle if i use a wide tooth comb or my fingers 1st, and 10 mins if i have to do it in sections (which i would probably never do)...
> 
> also did anyone get ridiculous curl definition from the TT? when i was finally done playing with it my curls looked like i set it on rods or something...it was almost 2 perfect so i tried to mess it up a little bit, but it started to frizz so i just let it be


 
:wow:  Your hair looks like you set it on rods!...mine don't look like that after the TT



Serenity_Peace said:


> My hair is very, very fine. Would you ladies suggest this kind of comb/brush for hair like mine, or no?


 
My DDs hair is super silky and fine and so she would get strangly knots and tangles at the ends of her hair.  The TT goes through these easily  I think it works better for her than it does for me...



Serenity_Peace said:


> Check this out:
> 
> YouTube - Tangle Teezer Review


 
They are cuter in Japan or China or wherever that was.  The ones here in the US look cheap



Lafani said:


> THIS THREAD!!! I just ordered this for 12 GBP. It had better work!


 
I hope it does.  



stelladata said:


> Hmm, I am not sure if anyone has asked this yet and there are at least 11 pages to this thread so i hope you dont mind me asking again.
> How similar is this tangle teezer to the denman brush (not sure about the spelling, sorry if I screwed that up) but, for the most part. I have used my denman brush for at least 2 and half years and swear by it. So if this thing is better, then I am going to consider getting it. It's just that the bristle look too little too. Idk.


 
I though so too, but hte denman rips through my hair and the TT is more gentle.  I have to detangle on both sides of the section bc the bristles are short, but it still takes me less time and I don't have to use more than one tool (ie fingers then wide tooth comb then denman)



JJamiah said:


> Becareful everyone to store it correctly as noted in the directions. I wouldn't want anyones hair toy to get ruined. It's not cheap
> 
> Don't store it on the bristles or use hot tools with it. It is in the booklet


 
Thanks!  I didn't read the whole manual


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 2, 2011)

mwedzi....where you at, lady?


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 2, 2011)

Just bought 2 back ups from Sally's.  Love this product!


----------



## sereia (Jan 2, 2011)

I´m a believer now, too! Today my hair was extremely tangled from not combing in ten days or so ( bad I know!) so I figured that I would try an old head massager brush that I didn´t use because it scratched my scalp. So I did a cowash and got to work. OH MY GOD! I NEVER have detangled my hair so fast and effortlessly! my texlaxed hair is VERY prone to tangles so I usually spend at least 3 hours detangling it. I am sold!  That thing was in my dresser for YEARS! I am so mad that I didn´t try it sooner  I could have saved so much lifetime - and it was so cheap, like 1 Euro.
Sooo ladies: If you don´t want to spend ten dollars/pounds/euros on this device, look for a scalp massager brush!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 2, 2011)

I want this but I can't justify buying it because my hair doesn't really tangle anymore. I had the absolute worst tangles when I was a little girl. When I was about 8 or 9 it got so bad that it turned into a big ball and my parents took me to the salon where the hairdresser couldn't deal and just cut my hair up to neck length and blew it out . I was a bit shocked and heartbroken. Nowadays I just don't get any tangles, I almost wish I did because I fear the reason for the lack of tangles is heat damage or thinner hair....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 2, 2011)

Is this thing more gentle on the hair than an ordinary comb? Maybe I'll just get it to use as a comb, it's so tempting.....


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 2, 2011)

I threw away my denman even modified pulled out hair the tangle teezer and fingers is all i use to detangle


----------



## curlycrocheter (Jan 3, 2011)

I already posted about my experience with the TT, but I'm more than certain that I'm throwing away every other comb/brush I own...(ok, maybe not all of them )

 I used this on my 3 year old's hair today.  Not one time, ever in her lfe has she gotten her hair washed and combed and not screamed at least 1 time.  She was with her father for 6 days, so when she came home her hair was a hot mess!  Her cousin did it in 8 ponytails.  So I took each one down, added conditioner, used the TT, rinsed and put it back in to ponytails.  

It was a breeze.  It took about 4 passes of the TT to detangle each section.  Then it did a really good job of smoothing down her roots.  I honestly don't think I'll be using anything else on her hair.  In fact I'm going back to Sally's to buy 3 more.  One for every woman in my family.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 3, 2011)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Check this out:
> 
> YouTube - Tangle Teezer Review


 
THAT'S IT....i need it in my life!!!!

ETA: They have the one shown in the video available at the TT site.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2011)

Shahla said:


> Is this thing more gentle on the hair than an ordinary comb? Maybe I'll just get it to use as a comb, it's so tempting.....


To me, yes. I'm relaxed and find that the TT caused very little breakage. I used the TT majority of the detangling session and then resorted to picking the stubborn tangles out with my detangling comb. I love it because it not only detangles but smoothes the strand. I always struggled with having smooth strands when air drying...no more.

Shout out to @JJamiah for the recommendation!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank this post if you are deep into a transition and the TT changed the game

Fa real tho....i wanna see


----------



## Kacie (Jan 3, 2011)

I now own four of these. 2 are on backup should any cease in production occur.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 3, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I bought one today...so we shall see.  They only had two in the store.
> 
> O/T:  The girl gave me samples of One n' Only Argan Oil Poo, Condish and Restorative Mask.  She told me to come back for more samples next month as they offer more stuff.



I bought one and something else at Sally's and got the Argan treatment, too, but I only got 4 bottles of the same sample.  Lucky you to at least have gotten different products out of the line.  My cashier was about 147 years old, so she probably couldn't see to know they were all the same anyway. 



FindingMe said:


> mwedzi....where you at, lady?



  Here I am.  I bought one.  A pink one, because I wanted one that was bright and contrasted against my hair so I could see exactly how much hair I was loosing.

I have used it once and it was pretty good, but I don't think I can give a real review on it yet.  That's because I used it on hair that was already freshly detangled. I couldn't get to buy one in time and I couldn't wait to detangle and wash my hair.  So I'll be back with a real review after the next couple of washes.  My hair was just straightened, so I should wait a couple of washes to see how it works on my real texture.  The little bit I tried, it seemed to work pretty well. I still had a little broken hair in it, but my hair always breaks, so it's at least no worse than any other tool I've used.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 3, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Thank this post if you are deep into a transition and the TT changed the game
> 
> Fa real tho....i wanna see



I don't know nothing about a transition, but I did see this video:
YouTube - A Transitioner's Product Review: Tangle Teezer


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jan 3, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> I would say it's not for transitioners also. I'm relaxed now, but a few years back when I was transitioning, good Lord... It was very hard dealing with both textures. I haven't used this Tangle Teezer thing, but if it's anything like using just a regular comb, I could see how it'd be hard to run it through both textures.
> 
> I don't know how much of each type of hair you have (relaxed and natural), but with my own personal experience with transitioning, I had to bite the bullet and deal with the pain and jacked-uppedness of the two hair types until I cut the relaxed portion off. HTH


 
I'm transitioning and I am over my 1 year mark.. I do get hair that comes out but its not a lot and I do have certain areas that are a beast.. I comb it 1st to and then use the TT.. I make sure I have plenty of Darcy's transitioning cream on my hair maybe that is what is helping me too. Also I DC on dry hair which helps along with my co-wash which is helping with the detangling..


----------



## Honi (Jan 3, 2011)

Still loving my brush. A note about using it on 4b hair. You must use smaller sections. The brush will not penetrate larger sections like a denman would. The bristles are too short which I'm guessing is on purpose. My daughters hair is fine, thick and dense. When using the brush I do it on smaller sections, pull it taught and brush over under and around the section to get the best results.  I find that holding the sections straight while brushing stops the recoiling until I can twist it out of the way if that makes any sense.

I bought another one yest. Can't be without it. I wish this could be used with a blow dryer. I can imagine the results would be much different than using a regular comb.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MzShouldaLength (Jan 3, 2011)

Can't wait to try mine on wet/conditioned hair. I used it during my 3 hr car ride to ATL this past weekend. I had SOOOOO many shed hairs that had just been hnging out in my head. And I really thought I had been getting them all this time. SMH. I will say that I got a few breaks using it. But I'm pretty sure that it was mostly due to the fact that I was using it on dry hair. So I am giving it another go tonight with conditioner filled hair and I will report back.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 3, 2011)

this is definitely on my list. ♥


----------



## chellero (Jan 3, 2011)

This worked really well for me. I'm glad that I bought it.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 3, 2011)

Shahla said:


> *Is this thing more gentle on the hair than an ordinary comb?* Maybe I'll just get it to use as a comb, it's so tempting.....


 
I think so



Honi said:


> Still loving my brush. A note about using it on 4b hair. You must use smaller sections. The brush will not penetrate larger sections like a denman would. The bristles are too short which I'm guessing is on purpose. My daughters hair is fine, thick and dense. When using the brush I do it on smaller sections, pull it taught and brush over under and around the section to get the best results. *I find that holding the sections straight while brushing stops the recoiling until I can twist it out of the way if that makes any sense.*
> 
> I bought another one yest. Can't be without it. I wish this could be used with a blow dryer. I can imagine the results would be much different than using a regular comb.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
I hold sections straight too



mwedzi said:


> I bought one and something else at Sally's and got the Argan treatment, too, but I only got 4 bottles of the same sample. Lucky you to at least have gotten different products out of the line. My cashier was about 147 years old, so she probably couldn't see to know they were all the same anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Let us know!!!!


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks FindingME, you started something (and I like)!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 3, 2011)

My sally does not have it for $8.99 neither does the website. Gibsongal where did you find it for $8.99


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 4, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> My sally does not have it for $8.99 neither does the website. *Gibsongal where did you find it for $8.99*


 
I saw one on amazon for 8.99, but the shipping was like $6   It was 9.99 at my Sally's.  I just checked yesterday.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 4, 2011)

The 8.99 is in the Pro FLyer. I have the same and it is 8.99 normally for the pro's. 9.99 for everyone else


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 4, 2011)

So JJamiah hipped me to the TT and I fell for it hook,line and sinker. It was AWESOME! I was scared that detangling transitioning hair with those little teeth would be breakage central, but nothing but shed hair came out. I haven't been able to detangle my hair wet ever since I started transitioning and this went through my hair like a hot knife through butter. I took pics of course b/c my curls never popped this much after trying to detangle.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 4, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> The 8.99 is in the Pro FLyer. I have the same and it is 8.99 normally for the pro's. 9.99 for everyone else


 
 I have a Sally's card, but not a pro.  Does that count?


----------



## Gibsongal (Jan 4, 2011)

jerseygurl said:


> My sally does not have it for $8.99 neither does the website. Gibsongal where did you find it for $8.99



I'm near st louis. I just picked it up at a local Sally's. It should also be in their monthly sales paper at 8.99. HTH.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 5, 2011)

omg so i just went and bought a pink one today. my sally's lady (yes, i have my own lady  ) told me i'm the first person to buy one! i guess thats one of the perks of livin in the country! i don't have to compete with all yal lol. but anyway, this thing is AMAZING so far. my hair has been really tangled this week, from me doing braids on dry hair without detangling, trying to detangle dry hair with a denman or comb (all i heard was rip rip pop  ) and flat twisting on dry tangly hair. so yeah, i got a mess on my head.  so anyway, i took it out of the package in the car  and tentatively started brushing a section of my hair. tell me why this thing had the nerve to just glide through my hair like a hot knife through butter?  i'm so glad i got one. thank goodness. now i can just save my denman for styling. this tangle teezer is the ish. i really wish i could bring it to bootcamp with me, so i won't have jacked up set-back hair. ♥


----------



## Honi (Jan 5, 2011)

This thing is awesome if you have problems with tangly hair while air drying. Rinsing under the shower stream after a CO wash was soooo amazing! 

I have a section in the back left of my head where my hair just seems to wanna get together and tangle all the time.  Even when I thought I got the tangles out in the shower with a bone comb, when I would get out it would be tangled.

I rinsed condish out using it and hair was smoooooth.  Put my hair in a turban thingy until most of the water was gone, removed it, applied leave ins, oils and TT my hair thru.  Let it hang to dry for awhile and TT my hair thru it again after adding a little more oil.  

Hair dried tangle free. No tangles in the nooks and crannies.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jan 5, 2011)

I really hate you guys... I am officially a product whore! 

I just went to Sally's and picked mine up for $9.50 with my beauty card discount! 

I am still not a believer cause I have some thick and unruly 4B hair... but we'll see!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 5, 2011)

FindingMe said:


> I have a Sally's card, but not a pro. Does that count?


 
No the Pro Card and Beauty Card are different. 

I checked the regular sales paper and didn't see the TT in there for 8.99 only the Pro paper. 

Maybe it is regional. 

It is worth the extra dollar though.


----------



## joyous (Jan 5, 2011)

Bought one and loved it, made detangling a breeze.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 5, 2011)

Holla if you love this thing!!!


----------



## hannan (Jan 5, 2011)

That thing slid through my sister's hair like BUTTA! ...and it's a good scalp massage. 

I think I'm in  guys.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 5, 2011)

So after giving it two more tries I've decided that I love this thing! Lol.  It cut my detangling time way down. It will become a staple tool for me.


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 5, 2011)

It works great as a detangler.  I wish it had a handle though because it gets really slippery when I try to comb my hair with conditioner in it.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 5, 2011)

wow this thing is amazing! i'm in awe. i had some messy, messy tangles in my hair, and i thought the teezer was totally gonna rip out my hair. but it didn't. the teeth kinda rejected the big knots, if that makes sense. instead of ripping through them, the teeth rubbed over the back of the knots, and within a few strokes, the hairs would be untangled. 
i also love that this thing helps with product distribution. i've been totally using too much product. usually i use huge globs of product on 4 or 5 sections of my hair. well i used a quarter size amount of my leave-in, and detangled. there was so much excess! now i can cut back on using my stuff. yay!
in the pics below is a comparison of hair lost: the tangle teezer was used on wet hair, and wet hair with product, and what you are seeing is ALL the hair lost from my whole head. in the denman pic, that is hair lost from 1 of 5 sections on my hair. i am in awe! i didn't think my shedding was above average, but i'd rather lose 10 hairs than the average 100. ♥


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 5, 2011)

biancaelyse said:


> It works great as a detangler.  I wish it had a handle though because it gets really slippery when I try to comb my hair with conditioner in it.



i agree. it flew out of my hand twice. the second time, it flew down the hall, and started fallin down the steps like a slinky! 

i can't wait til they get one with a handle. i hope it will have a rubber grip. ♥


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks ladies I'll go ahead and get one even at $9.99


----------



## Nina_deF (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I searched high and low in my cold city and finally found one at a salon close by that maked me shudder every time I pass.

Unfortunately I was not amazed.

Like a few earlier posters it kept shooting out of my hand, my son wondered if I was firing a gun in the shower.

It did not melt anything on my head, it kinda of just slid/skipped over the top part of the sections and my hair doesn't even get that tangled. I had to follow up with my denman de-tangling brush.

BUT I will try it again, maybe I was doing it wrong.
And I think it will work excellently on my sons' 3a, apl-when-wet hair so....

That said I did not loose a lot of hair and my styling wooden comb did not snag or anything..... I just didn't get the same satisfaction as with my denman....


----------



## Amazhaan (Jan 6, 2011)

So I tried it out last night and I LOVE this thing. I  was slightly disappointed because I couldn't get the purple sparkly one... but I was able to secure the pink one and I will definitely be back for another one soon.  

It DID work like a charm. THOUGH, I did have a lot of hair left in my TT, I think it's because I may have not been detangling properly after all this time. So I'll give it a few days and then report back to see if there is less hair remaining then. 

Thanks OP!!!


----------



## Flor (Jan 6, 2011)

deleted.....................


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying, I don't tend to buy more than one product.

However, as this glided through my hair and watched as it distributed product from root to ends - I thought, "where have you been all my life?"  I had less shed hair than with my wide tooth comb and it was just awesome.  I'm going to buy 2 more tomorrow.

Shoot I hope they never go out of business.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sold! I bought it and hadn't used it. However, I was with my niece last week when she was taking her twists out. She has THICK, LONG 4 hair and taking twists out takes forever and she loses a ton of hair. I suggested we use the tangle teaser. Exhibit A:

*Taking Twists out before using TT*





*Back half detangled and put in big twist (the TT went through easily and she said it DID NOT hurt)*





*Totally detangled and stretched in back. We finished untwisting and detangling in about 30 mins. (three people-her mom, me, and her). Usually, it's a 2 hour job.*





and after a press, curl, and trim:






Also, I used it to deep condish my girls' hair after they went to a pool party last week. It's easy to detangle my oldest but her hair is getting long so it cut down my time. My youngest HATES getting her hair done. It's fine but dense and tighter curled. She loves the TT and asks me to use it all the time. If this helps me keep her still while I do her hair, that's all I need. 

Oldest dd





Youngest dd


----------



## missann (Jan 7, 2011)

I got one tonight and used it tonight on wet hair with conditioner in it. Maybe I'm not using it correctly, but it was awful. I couldn't even get through one small section before stopping because it was pulling my hair out. Definitely returning it.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Jan 9, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> It looks like a "shampoo brush" - remember those? How is it different?
> 
> Off to view Empressi's vid


 

Do I remember, nothing but TEARS.......I had way too much hair for such a tool, and really can't imagine it now. I am going to continue reading.


----------



## Roux (Jan 9, 2011)

IDK if I have come in and sang the praises of this miracle tool but I LOVE it! works well on my transitioning hair and my daughters natural hair.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lately I have been using it to distribute shampoo and condish for my weekly wash in the shower.  I am using way less product and the product is distributing more evenly throughout my hair.

I am so sorry for the ladies this product doesn't work for, bc for me it is the best thing I have bought in a while.  

My daughter is really benefitting.  I just can't say enough ab this thing.


----------



## Coffee (Jan 9, 2011)

I wrapped my hair with mine last night! It wrapped it really well!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2011)

missann said:


> I got one tonight and used it tonight on wet hair with conditioner in it. Maybe I'm not using it correctly, but it was awful. I couldn't even get through one small section before stopping because it was pulling my hair out. Definitely returning it.


I do not use mine on wet hair. I prefer using it after I'm 100% air dried. I find it works so much better for me at this step and it stretches out the ng nicely. I typically don't comb my hair while wet anyway as my hair is too fragile in that state and easily broken. I did, however, try using it while wet and although it worked good, I think it worked far better on my dry hair.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 9, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Whaaaa, this comb is incredibly gentle! I guarantee you I have the kinkiesssst hair on lhcf and it's combing right through my dry hair as we speak...No pain, no ripping...Just a very gentle glide thru this 4b-dry natural hair. Plus my hair feels so soft. I'm very confused right now. I was prepared to take it right back to Sally's.


 
See ^^this is what I'm talking about. I've promised myself I would work on my detangling skills this year, but having super-kinky 4b hair makes this a challenge to say the least.  But if it works for virtuenow, clear the pool cuz I'm jumping in too .  I'll just add this to the list of recent purchases I have to explain to the DH...

I'm not scheduled to take down my cornrows for another 3 weeks, but I'll be sure to post a review then.


----------



## beana (Jan 9, 2011)

i just took my weave today... this thread makes me wish i had the TT


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 9, 2011)

4b checking in to give HUGE props to the Tangle Teezer! I had less tangles with this thing than i do using my wide tooth shower comb! I was REALLY impressed and my detangling time was much less with just a few shed hairs. I've used it on wet and damp hair and it worked really well, i haven't tried it on dry hair yet but i will soon.

it took me a minute or two to get it figured out and to figure out what i needed to do to get each section detangled properly but in the end it came out great. My only complaint is that they need to make one for left-handers like myself, its awkward to hold if you're a lefty considering it was made for right-handers.


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 9, 2011)

After using it a couple of more times I'm starting to love it.


----------



## cherryhair123 (Jan 9, 2011)

It is truly a miracle product. It defines the heck out of my curls-lurve it (purple too)


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 9, 2011)

I want ooooooooone!!!


----------



## jamaica68 (Jan 9, 2011)

Another 4b natural checking in.  I was very skeptical about this but I was in Sally's and it was calling my name.   I used it last night and I was pleasantly surprised.  I can definitely see how it distributes the product evenly and will save me money.  My twists and ends are amazingly smooth, I will continue to use this and may purchase another one.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 14, 2011)

Charz's utube tangle teezer review


----------



## sistatv (Jan 14, 2011)

I love this thing!! My4a/4b/4c  hair is very coarse and this had made my detangling process sooo much easier for my and for my daughter as well. I would have never even looked at that thing twice if it wasn't for this thread!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 14, 2011)

I used this for the first time on Sunday!!! Oh-Em-Gee!!! Where has this thing been all my natural life. It was so easy to use. NO Tugging. NO Pain. And I was left with smooth detangled hair. LOVING IT. I did a product review on the Teezer at my blog. Go check it out. And if you don't have one you shoud def think of investing in one.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 14, 2011)

Is it good for a transitioner?

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm going to buy about 3 today.. LOL.. omg.. this seems like such a holy grail, esp for transitioners like myself.. 
Thank you all who posted reviews; they were very helpful!!! I cant wait to give my review, although I wont use this till March when I take out my braids. But that should definitely allow me to see how good of a product this thing really is. Detangling is no joke when your hair has been braided up for three months.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 14, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Is it good for a transitioner?
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
I think it would be really good for transitioners. The bristles are really flexible so that helps to eliminate the snagging and ripping out of hair. It's very gentle (even though it sounds very rough). 

If you buy it from Sally's Beauty you can always try it and if you don't like it you can return it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm Relaxed and used the TT for the first time yesterday.  I've had it for weeks, but felt a little intimidated by all the Teeth.

But when I kept hearing how well it was working for Naturals, I decided to give it a try.  It was very smoothing, lost little to no hair and actually worked better than my Jilbere.

So....for my My Relaxed Sisters.....Don't sleep on the TT!  You DEFINITELY need this in your Product/Tools Arsenal.


----------



## Lucie (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know if I should get it now.  I have some super thick hair so hopefully, it'll work for me.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lucie said:


> I don't know if I should get it now.  I have some super thick hair so hopefully, it'll work for me.


 
You may have to detangle in smaller sections.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jan 14, 2011)

Another rave review.

Background: I'm natural 4ab.  Put in individual braids with my own hair the week before thanksgiving.   What was supposed to be a 1 month style turned into 2 months secondary to illness and hectic work schedule.  Finally took them down over the last week.  Then hand detangled and wore my hair in natural bun for the last week.   In brief my hair was a HAM.   

With the tangle tweezer I just detangled in 45 mins.   Yes 45 mins!   Luvvvvv it!


----------



## empressri (Jan 15, 2011)

Had a mini brainstorm (or epiphany?) yesterday while using my TT.

It gently removes shed hair. So if you see a bunch of hair at your ends when using it, that's all of the shed hair, not broken hair (I mean unless you're rough and yanking it out of your scalp). So you might need a comb or heck even your fingers to pull out the shed hair. But it definitely doesn't yank out any of my hair that isn't ready to come out.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought one on amazon tonight. I'm transitioning and taking down my weave next month after a total of two months. I hope I like it. I'll be 5 months post. Detangling is a mess for normally at this many months post.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 15, 2011)

Came back to say that I continue to love the Tangle Teezer. Just to remind everyone I am 100% 4b. This brush just glides through my hair. 

But a suggestion: I personally DO NOT advise using the Tangle Teezer on sopping wet hair drenched with conditioner. It actually informs the consumer in its manual NOT to do this. Instead, it works best when my hair is mildly damp. I was honestly never an absolute fan of detangling in the shower anyway.


----------



## qchelle (Jan 15, 2011)

Hmm...it's recommended for transitioners, too, I see.  I may have to pick this up when I take my sew-in out.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 15, 2011)

I went and got one. *slumps shoulders in defeat*


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 15, 2011)

chrisanddonniesmommy said:


> Is it good for a transitioner?
> 
> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


 

It's perfect for us transitioners. It doesn't pull at the line of demarcation so there is no breakage there. It easily detangles natural hair and the relaxed ends with no problem. I've been using it the past few weeks and I couldn't be happier with it. I even used it on dry hair the other night and man...I need to buy another one in case they sell out!


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 15, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Came back to say that I continue to love the Tangle Teezer. Just to remind everyone I am 100% 4b. This brush just glides through my hair.
> 
> But a suggestion: I personally DO NOT advise using the Tangle Teezer on sopping wet hair drenched with conditioner. It actually informs the consumer in its manual NOT to do this. Instead, it works best when my hair is mildly damp. I was honestly never an absolute fan of detangling in the shower anyway.


 
yikes..i was using it to distribute shampoo and condish when i wash my hair....so sopping wet and drenched with product but i actually liked it bc i wasn't using as much product and the product was being distributed more evenly. i didn't have any issues with doing this, but lemme stop being like my DH and go get the instruction manual and actually read it...


----------



## nkb115 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you OP because I would never have known about the tangle teaser if I hadn't read this thread.  I bought it and love it.  It' cut down on detangling time and has helped with breakage.  Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SND411 (Jan 15, 2011)

FindingMe said:


> yikes..i was using it to distribute shampoo and condish when i wash my hair....so sopping wet and drenched with product but i actually liked it bc i wasn't using as much product and the product was being distributed more evenly. i didn't have any issues with doing this, but lemme stop being like my DH and go get the instruction manual and actually read it...



Oh, if it works for you, continue! If it helps you distribute the product, that's good!  My hair just couldn't handle it.


----------



## empressri (Jan 15, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Came back to say that I continue to love the Tangle Teezer. Just to remind everyone I am 100% 4b. This brush just glides through my hair.
> 
> But a suggestion: I personally DO NOT advise using the Tangle Teezer on sopping wet hair drenched with conditioner. It actually informs the consumer in its manual NOT to do this. Instead, it works best when my hair is mildly damp. I was honestly never an absolute fan of detangling in the shower anyway.



lol that's why i got a chuckle when i read some sucky reviews. instructions are there for a reason!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 15, 2011)

I got mine and tried it yesterday!!! I don't know what hair type i am but i actually was confused by the instructions... bc it worked EXCELLENTly for me in the shower with hair full of conditioner....curl definition was nice....i'm gonna use this on my wash n go next time....i'm bout to throw away my Denman yo fa real!!


----------



## Hairlosophy (Jan 15, 2011)

I just tried it today after rinsing out my deep conditioner and wow...where has this been all my life? This thing works great! I never really been a big fan of the denman, because it seemed to rip out my hair and break my hair (especially the ends), but with the tangle teaser I didn't see any broken hairs at all, just some shed hair (and very little at that). Love this!


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 15, 2011)

empressri said:


> lol that's why i got a chuckle when i read some sucky reviews. instructions are there for a reason!


 
i know, right? but on the real, I don't see how this thing can get bad reviews. everyone i have tried it on or recommended it to is like "  !"


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 15, 2011)

I had no issues using it in the shower, it worked just as well as when i tried it out the shower, wet, damp or dry i luuuuuuuv this thing! I dont know how but it even seems to help with my SSKs which were really getting on my nerves, so if for no other reason, i'll use it for that!


----------



## Honi (Jan 15, 2011)

I use mine in the shower when rinsing out condish under the shower stream .  No problems here, no snags, no knots, just smooth as glass feel.  I use it when rollersetting too so stone me.  

I wonder how this would work on my golden retriever.  She get knots behind her ears and her tail fringes tangle something awful.  I may just buy another just for her.


----------



## bgsix (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally got around to using the TT today after w & c my dd's hair. She's natural 4b.Normally detangling is not pretty for us, she is mad & wants me to hurry up so she can go outside to play. Guess what? I was able to moving quickly & got her outside in half the time.

Her hair was full of our moisturizing mix & it helped to distribute the product throughout her hair. So that part of the instructions didn't apply to us. DD also complimented on the fact that it was massaging or tickling her scalp as she put -she said it felt good.

One other tip for 4 type naturals-it helps greatly to use small sections.

Luv it!!! Gonna get a spare one just in case. The only downside is that it would slip out of my hand several times.


----------



## JustDoIt (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to try this I saw someone say that they used it to take out their cornrows.. can you tell me how this was done. Or if you did a you tube tutorial on it can you point me to it?

Thanks alot!


----------



## MizzCoco (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh I need this...I cant wait until Sally's opens tomorrow!


----------



## JustDoIt (Jan 15, 2011)

I have to comment on this seller. I emailed them off the website Tangle Teezer - Dramatically reduce hair breakage, splitting, and damage due to mistreatment of your hair and looked for a distributor in Hong Kong. I emailed them and they responded within 5 minute. Then they told me to email them my address and they gave me a bank account number. I put the money in the account last night. I will receive it today... I'm so excited!!! Talk about efficient customer service man!!!


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 16, 2011)

So I bought my TT lifesaver, miracle aparatus today.  I must confess that for the past 3 and 1/2 months I have been intimidated by my hair.  I have never had to deal with my hair this long and in 2 different textures.  When I straightened in September and saw the lenght and volume of my hair, ever since then I have been petrified of a set back.  So I manipulate only to wash and then back in a bun it goes.

I am the most impatient detangler.  I might be MBL by now if I were more gentle and patient when detangling.  My technique is probably off too.  Anyhow, this is also the time of year that I shed more than usual.  Add that to my worries of losing volume and I'm almost in tears when I have to detangle.  

Well, the TT is so amazing that, detangling didn't take as long and I lost less hair than is typical for me.  I neglected to read the directions so I use it with a head full of DC (Kenra MC amped up with EVCO and EVOO).  I was so please with the TT that I was brave enough to attempt a braidout for the 1st time since September.  It was a breeze and again I lost much less hair (about 50 strands).  Usually after completing a braid out I lose as much hair as a weeks worth of shedding.  

So, I'm really pleased.  This transition is no joke, but I have another weapon in my arsenal to help me go the distance !


----------



## Louisex3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED this in my life right now!


----------



## Louisex3 (Jan 16, 2011)

just went out and bought one, it's pink , shall try it out after washing my D/C out.
so excited, this may be the answer to my annoying breakage problem!


----------



## SND411 (Jan 16, 2011)

I wonder if the "Tangle Teezer" company is reading our responses....


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^ i hope so cuz they need to put a handle on that thing with a rubber grip. ♥


----------



## SND411 (Jan 16, 2011)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> ^^^ i hope so cuz they need to put a handle on that thing with a rubber grip. ♥



True! And they better be reading our responses. Once black women give a nod to a certain hair product, you know money will be rolling in!


----------



## bgsix (Jan 16, 2011)

Back again with another rave about this tool. I just used to wrap my relaxed 4b hair after deep conditioning & it work great.


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 16, 2011)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> ^^^ i hope so cuz they need to put a handle on that thing with a rubber grip. ♥


 
See!! 

I like using the brush in my hand bc I think that helps it be more gentle, but I'ma need it to have a handle like this or something so it doesn't fly outta my hand when it's slippery with product!!!!! They ain't gotta change the design, just add the handle!!!


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 16, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> I just can't win with y'all.  Everyday there is a new rave. I leave the Hair Forum and go over to the Makeup Forum...it's a whole other ball game over there. They are the hardest pushas on the board. I got _so_ much make-up to go on this one face of mine. I go to Off Topic and they're talking about the "best thing they ever ate" so I gotta go to these restaurants and try them out. Dang!
> 
> On another note, I will be picking this up next week. Y'all leave one on the shelf for me.  It's not my fault...I've been PUSHED!



The question will be: Did she jump or was she pushed? Pushed, definitely! 
I ordered 2 on Amazon.co.uk yesterday just from a bit of Youtube research! Can't wait to try this!
By the by, I got a denman 2 years ago! Still can't use it! It rips out my hair no matter what I do! eeeek!


----------



## sensi sweetie (Jan 16, 2011)

I examined this at the BSS the other day and im not gunna lie... Its pointy little plastic bristles kinda scared me... I left it there.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2011)

There is nothing in my hair arsenal that I love more this thing. I just finished detangling my hair and I am soooo happy. Last saturday I used KKCC for two strand twists to a twists out. Although the twists/twist out looked ok, the KKCC flaked more and more as the week went on. I got sick at the beginning of the week and did less and less to my hair. Starting thursday I just put the satin cap on it and did nothing else to it. So today its still in fair shape but the roots are wild and crazy and the curls on the end were tight. I figured I could at least prepoo even if I wasn't ready for a shampoo. But I was deifnitely scared having had my hair in a twist out all week.

I sprayed my hair with an oil and water mixture, topped that with some coconut oil and baggied for an hour. I covered my couch with a large sheet because I was expecting a massive amount of hair everywere. I usually have large amounts of hair even when just twisting. I didn't finger detangle. I took a medium size section and started at the bottom with the tangle teezer. It was no problem at all. It took out the twists easily. I don't know how long it took but it wasn't look and it was easy. 

And I lost 1/10th of the hair I usually have using a wide tooth comb. There were less than 10 small ringlets on the sheet I placed over the couch. And my hair is soft and nice and smooth.

$10 is nothing compared to the peace of mind this thing brings me. I don't think I will ever have to feel afraid of detangling my hair again.


----------



## so so chic (Jan 16, 2011)

So...I just brought mine yesterday, and I can't wait to use it.  I hope I love it .


----------



## MissYocairis (Jan 16, 2011)

StephElise said:


> I absolutely swear by this product as well. I also did a vid on it and I show you how little hair I did loose.
> YouTube - Detangling with the Tangle Teezer on Natural 4A Hair



You have beautiful skin and you are so pretty!


----------



## Khaiya (Jan 16, 2011)

I seem to have taken up permanent residence in this thread but i just cant help it! But i agree with the previous posters who said they're not afraid of their hair anymore. When i started transitioning i was sure i would be a heat trained natural cause i didnt know how how i was gonna deal with my hair otherwise but with my TT i dont feel like i need heat! wit the TT and a few bantu knots to stretch my hair out, i'm good to go!


----------



## Guitarhero (Jan 16, 2011)

I recommended it for the white adoptive mother of an ethnic child.  I hope she gets one as she was so receptive of the other advice.  We just struck up this convo for 30 min. during the game today.  I love TT!!!  I lose no more hair.


----------



## toinette (Jan 16, 2011)

just an fyi, you CAN use the TT to distribute conditioner - it says so on the package. The only exception, also listed on the package, is if you have breaking brittle hair. They recommend that you rinse out all the conditioner first and THEN detangle with the TT. So if using the TT with conditioner has been working for you (liek it has for me  ) then keep on doing it


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 17, 2011)

Lexi's TT review vid from her blog...

Tangle Teezer Review – Curls, Coils, & Kinks


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 17, 2011)

I cant find this brush in Canada and I cant find any place that ships to Canada. Can one of you ladies buy it ans send it to me then I refund you?...pretty please? I need this brush in my life.

ETA, oh, I better check ebay!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got one and I'm about to take out my braids to try it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 17, 2011)

that ladies that have had it for a month or longer, have you had to replace it? did bristles wear out after awhile? i'm going to get one for my children today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2011)

Welp.  Okay My RELAXED SISTERS.......It's Official My Trusty Jilbere will be put on the shelf for Now.

It's Team Tangle Teezer All The Way!

Pick One Up Ladies.....You will Love this Detangler.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 17, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> that ladies that have had it for a month or longer, have you had to replace it? did it the bristles wear out after awhile? i'm going to get one for my children today.



I've had it for 3weeks and I'm still in love.  In fact I'm washing my hair a lot more than I ever have in mynatural journey.  Its b/c I have no fear of detangling anymore- I actually get excited about washing now!  And I look forward to using the TT each time.

 I think I also hv taken permanent residence in this thread!  Now I started using the tangle teezer for my blowdry sessions--- I know... the instructoins said not to- but it makes my hair so shiny n smooth.  

First, I'll blowdry a section w/comb attchmt; then run the TT over that section while its still warm not hot.  Then I do a quick tensioon run over that section to finish it off. Wonderful results!  My bristles are bent a little on the front edge- but nothing bad- they still work.  I already have a backup brush just in case

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 17, 2011)

^^^ I too love to look at this thread to hear how people love this awesome detangler. I get all excited before washing my hair knowing that I won't get two handfuls of hair when using my TT.


----------



## anon123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay, I have tried it a couple of times and I give it a thumbs up.   No miracles, but it does help me detangle more quickly.  As far as I can tell, there's no more breakage than usual.  I'll have to wait a few more washes me to make sure it's not leftover easiness from my hair being straightened last month.   But so far, so good.


----------



## mg1979 (Jan 17, 2011)

Where was this product when I was transitioning? Could've saved me some misery!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2011)

mg1979 said:


> *Where was this product when I was transitioning? Could've saved me some misery!*



And Me with all the Knots, Tangles and Loc'ing I had from Stretching & Being terribly Underprocessed!

I Feel You.


----------



## kryolnapps (Jan 17, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> I cant find this brush in Canada and I cant find any place that ships to Canada. Can one of you ladies buy it ans send it to me then I refund you?...pretty please? I need this brush in my life.
> 
> ETA, oh, I better check ebay!


 

I got one from here:

Tangle TeezerS - Cares for the Hair you Wear - Charlston International

And I looooove it!!! I'm so glad I jumped on this bandwagon!!!


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 17, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> that ladies that have had it for a month or longer, have you had to replace it? did bristles wear out after awhile? i'm going to get one for my children today.


 

I've had mine for a few months now and I haven't had to replace it yet. They seem to hold up really well. I have also been using mine when I blowdry my daughter's hair on medium heat. It works wonderfully!


----------



## Averoigne (Jan 17, 2011)

The Tangle Teezer is a very nice product.  I used it while co-washing my hair this morning with excellent results.  Thanks, OP!


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 17, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> I've had it for 3weeks and I'm still in love. In fact I'm washing my hair a lot more than I ever have in mynatural journey. Its b/c I have no fear of detangling anymore- I actually get excited about washing now! And I look forward to using the TT each time.
> 
> I think I also hv taken permanent residence in this thread! Now I started using the tangle teezer for my blowdry sessions--- I know... the instructoins said not to- but it makes my hair so shiny n smooth.
> 
> ...


 


StephElise said:


> I've had mine for a few months now and I haven't had to replace it yet. They seem to hold up really well. I have also been using mine when I blowdry my daughter's hair on medium heat. It works wonderfully!


 
 tell me how you are using it to blowdry again? I am wondering if they said not to use it when blowdrying bc the brush bristles will bend under heat, not that it would hurt your hair? interesting....


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jan 17, 2011)

well, after some experimenting, i prefer to use mine on wet hair with a balm-consistency conditioner, and my balm consistency leave-in. not before then, and not after.  ♥


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jan 17, 2011)

I seen this post and my product junkie self just had to get one. I went to Sallys and they had the wrong price sticker on one of the Tangle Teezers. So instead of 9.99 I paid 4.79 YES! I like this product already. I cant wait to use it!


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 17, 2011)

I LOVE TANGLE TEEZER!!!!!!!!
I have always been scared of using brush on wet hair since denman, lost me nearly all the hair I grew during transition. So I used this on dry hair in sections, result was amazing. It got all the shed hair out, no snagging. I will be buying another one today, by the 4a lady here.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been avoiding this thread like the plague but I'ma bit the bullet and purchase one tomorrow.


----------



## MizzCoco (Jan 18, 2011)

I got mine...i got mine!! Now I have to fight the urge to rewash my hair just to try it out. I just spent 2+ hours with my wash/condition/detangle routine 2 days ago. I did try it on a section of dry nape hair but that doesn't really count!! I'm so tempted though. I'll be back with my review of this on my tangled 18 week post hair!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 18, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> I cant find this brush in Canada and I cant find any place that ships to Canada. Can one of you ladies buy it ans send it to me then I refund you?...pretty please? I need this brush in my life.
> 
> ETA, oh, I better check ebay!



I got mine from tangel teezer website for GBP 12 including shipping. It took about 8 days to arrive and they ship anywhere as far as I know. http://www.tangleteezer.com/order-now/


----------



## LoveCraze (Jan 18, 2011)

FindingMe said:


> tell me how you are using it to blowdry again? I am wondering if they said not to use it when blowdrying bc the brush bristles will bend under heat, not that it would hurt your hair? interesting....


 

I basically use the TT to kinda stretch the hair as I blow out the roots and then draw it through the rest of the hair with the blow drying chasing it. I don't put the blowdryer directly on the the brush so there isn't a lot of heat coming in contact with it.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp. Okay My RELAXED SISTERS.......It's Official My Trusty Jilbere will be put on the shelf for Now.
> 
> It's Team Tangle Teezer All The Way!
> 
> Pick One Up Ladies.....You will Love this Detangler.


How do you use yours? I'm relaxed and I use mine after I've applied leaves-ins, sealed and air dried to the point that I'm midly damp or completely dry. I'm just looking for other ideas from relaxed ladies.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 18, 2011)

okay ladies, i finally decided to use it on myself this morning.  after i sectioned and rinsed out the dc i left in overnight, i hopped out of the shower, applied yes to cucumbers to each section, used the Teaser, and the twisted my hair in large section.  i will admit that i had no problems using it and i barely had hair in the brush.  so i give it a thumbs up!  i did detangle my hair with my fingers first under running water if that helped.

i had no problems with the denman, so i will just grab either one to detangle my hair.  
oh, my kids's hair, it glided right through.  i am a true 4a and their hair texture is more wavy/curlier than mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> *How do you use yours?* I'm relaxed and I use mine after I've applied leaves-ins, sealed and air dried to the point that I'm midly damp or completely dry. I'm just looking for other ideas from relaxed ladies.



Hey Girl....

I use mine for smoothing after I apply my Leave-Ins prior to getting under the dryer.

I use it to smooth.  And it smooths my hair perfectly with minimal to little loss.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, I finally got my tangle teezer and have been using it for the past few weeks. 

Imo...it's nice, but it's not all that.    I STILL get SOME hair in the brush, and I wasn't really expecting that.  But...overall, it IS more gentle than the Denman.

The only thing that BUGS me about this brush however is how it's shaped!!!  I WISH it had a handle like the Denman, but just had the same soft bristles.   That's what is missing imo about this brush.  It feels really WEIRD to hold in your hand.  I have short hair, so maybe that's why it feels even more weird in my hand. It's just awkward feeling....and I feel like I can't really have a lot of range of motion with my hair. 

So, I just wish this brush were skinnier and had a handle.     But other than that, I wouldn't say it was a waste of my money.  I don't mind it....it's just too big for my hand.   I don't feel like I really have control over it.


----------



## Honi (Jan 18, 2011)

I used this as a pre detangling step for DD 4b hair before washing. Used globs of cheap condish on dry hair and TT it thru. Nice! I also used it on her hair as a chaser after flat ironing. Waited for the hair to cool at first of course. Got all the nooks and crannies.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 18, 2011)

I bought one recently and have used it on all of my clients, natural and relaxed, it is a true time saver. I use it on my hair and my daughters. It just glides through. 
This is my new best friend. LOL I am going to buy a few more once Sally's gets them back into stock!


----------



## JustDoIt (Jan 19, 2011)

So I finally tried this thing ... and after all the hype I'm a little scared at how much hair came out for me.
It detangled my hair very quickly so I was really happy with that. However I looked and saw small broken hairs in the brush when I was finished... so I'm a bit skeptical. I usually finger detangle after washing... it could be that I don't get out all the shed hair but I only detangled the back of my hair...and I got a small sized ball..
I did it on dry hair because I never put a brush in my hair when it is wet.. it gets too brittle but I may try on a small section of my hair to see what happens..

So I've confirmed unfortunately this is not for me... it pulls out all my hair... I'm so sad after reading all the great reviews.  I gave it a chance but I ended up with a large wad of hair.. so for me it's not worth it.


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that after a couple of uses your hair gets less tangled? Maybe it's my imagination lol.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 20, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> Has anyone noticed that after a couple of uses your hair gets less tangled? Maybe it's my imagination lol.



Yes, I used to spend 4hrs detangling (see my recent thread history); but since I got the TT I actually don't detangle at all any more.  Strange huh?  After I wash--no tangles.  The TT just glides right thru

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## celiabug (Jan 20, 2011)

I just bought this today.. it works soooooooo great! I freakin love it already. My friend was like "its just a brush" but she doesn't understand how hard it was for me to detangle my hair! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes, I used to spend 4hrs detangling (see my recent thread history); but since I got the TT I actually don't detangle at all any more.  Strange huh?  After I wash--no tangles.  The TT just glides right thru
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App



 why would it take you 4 hours?


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got mine. Idk about this the bristles scare me. I hope I like it, I'll try it next month when I take my weave down.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 20, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> why would it take you 4 hours?



Because I was finger detangling.  The longer n thicker my hair got, the more difficult it ws to. Detangle w/o ripping out all my hair in wide comb or brush.  I ws being very careful; but I think my sessions were tooo long n heavy handed so I ws still pulling strands out.  See my prev post- I learned I'm not the only one who took this long.  Sera takes 10-12:rs I think!  Thhats 4b for ya!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 20, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Because I was finger detangling.  The longer n thicker my hair got, the more difficult it ws to. Detangle w/o ripping out all my hair in wide comb or brush.  I ws being very careful; but I think my sessions were tooo long n heavy handed so I ws still pulling strands out.  See my prev post- I learned I'm not the only one who took this long.  Sera takes 10-12:rs I think!  Thhats 4b for ya!



wow! do you think it was a product that you were using that caused a lot of tangling and matting? did you detangle before washing, and did you wash in sections? 

i'm sorry i'm asking a lot of questions, that just sounds very stressful. that would have made me cut me hair!  i'm glad you found something that helps now.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 20, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> wow! do you think it was a product that you were using that caused a lot of tangling and matting? did you detangle before washing, and did you wash in sections?
> 
> i'm sorry i'm asking a lot of questions, that just sounds very stressful. that would have made me cut me hair!  i'm glad you found something that helps now.



Yes & no.  My texture caused a lot of the tangling. It is very kinky hard and dry-with high shrinkage-- so it naturally wraps around itself.  No amount of product would truly soften my hair.  So I guess ucan say it was also product related.  I knew I was going tto have to do smthg soonn if I didn't figure out this detangling problem.  I thought about relaxer, cutting, or being a life long weave wearer like some people.
  I always wash in twists or braids and used to detangle pre wash usually.

The TT is only part of the resolution.  I also just discovered oil rinses which are the first product to ever make my hair feel soft n moist!  It has aided greatly in my detangling victory (thank u Jesus)!


----------



## SND411 (Jan 20, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> Has anyone noticed that after a couple of uses your hair gets less tangled? Maybe it's my imagination lol.



Me too! I think I'm experiencing this because before using the Tangle Teezer, I never thoroughly detangled my hair. Like I would comb through a section and still feel some tangles as I twisted. But I was too lazy to go back and truly detangle. Now, the Tangle Teezer gets all my tangles out the first time.


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 21, 2011)

@SBD411 and @virtuenow Thanks ladies! Glad to know I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Honi (Jan 21, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Yes & no.  My texture caused a lot of the tangling. It is very kinky hard and dry-with high shrinkage-- so it naturally wraps around itself.  No amount of product would truly soften my hair.  So I guess ucan say it was also product related.  I knew I was going tto have to do smthg soonn if I didn't figure out this detangling problem.  I thought about relaxer, cutting, or being a life long weave wearer like some people.
> I always wash in twists or braids and used to detangle pre wash usually.
> 
> The TT is only part of the resolution.  I also just discovered oil rinses which are the first product to ever make my hair feel soft n moist!  It has aided greatly in my detangling victory (thank u Jesus)!



 also with 4b hair it would mat something awful.  If you wanted to save your hair before discovering the TT you would have to stop and manually pick at them and not really get it completely sometimes.

@virtuenow, which oil (s) do you use for your oil rinses?


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 21, 2011)

Honi said:


> also with 4b hair it would mat something awful.  If you wanted to save your hair before discovering the TT you would have to stop and manually pick at them and not really get it completely sometimes.
> 
> @virtuenow, which oil (s) do you use for your oil rinses?


Yeah it ws either fingers (n pullout hair) or reg comb and tear out hair!
I use castor oil only and I'm in love.  I bought the castor oil back abt 6mo
 Ago and didn't kn what to do w/it hairwise.  I started doing oil clensing on my face and ggot the best clensing., makeup remover and softener for skin.  I kept wishing there was smth similar I could do w/the. Castor oil for my hair.  I was just introduced to oil rinsing and knew right away id use my castor oil!

What kind do you use?


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 21, 2011)

Ladies!  The tangle teezer has *changed my life*!  I am no longer the same!!!

So now I recognize two phases of my life:

*Life B.T.T*. (Life Before Tangle Teezer) and *Life A.T.T. *(Life After Tangle Teezer)

I have fine, natural 4A strands but I have A LOT of strands so my hair is very dense.  My hair is almost BSL.  I love my hair dearly but because I have so many tightly-curled strands, my hair does tangle somewhat easily.

Life B.T.T. (Life Before Tangle Teezer) 
Medium-sized twists that I had in my hair for three weeks would take about 3 hours to un-twist and detangle.  Half of my Saturday would be dedicated to my hair because of this.

Life A.T.T. (Life After Tangle Teezer)
Today, I had medium-sized twists that had been in my hair for three weeks.  I only used the tangle teezer to detangle.  It took me only 1.25 hours to un-twist and detangle!!!!  That's a 60% decrease!  I was in shock!  And I experienced ZERO pain!  And when the tangle teezer finished detangling a section of my hair, that section was so smooth and shiny!  I was in bit of disbelief so I took a comb through my hair and the comb _*glided*_ through!  And I don't have glide-through type hair!  And a bonus:  I lost approximately 1/3 less hair than I normally do during the detangling session!

I was so happy that I was jumping up and down in my room and doing little dances!  I even called my cousin and begged her to go to Sallys and pick this tool up for her natural hair.  I swear that if the makers of the Tangle Teezer asked me, I would happily be a spokesperson!!!

Thank you LHCF ladies for bringing this amazing tool to my attention!  I admit that I was skeptical at first but now I'm a *BELIEVER*!


----------



## FindingMe (Jan 21, 2011)

EbonyEyes said:


> Ladies! The tangle teezer has *changed my life*! I am no longer the same!!!
> 
> So now I recognize two phases of my life:
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you got _me_ over here jumping...  your hair sounds like my DD's hair and believe me I danced a jig after we did took down her 2 week old braids _and_ she didn't cry _and_ it took less time....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 21, 2011)

Soooooooo..... I'm going to go get one tomorrow. *grumble*


----------



## Honi (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't started oil rinsing my daughters hair yet. Didn't know which one to use. Castor oil sounds great. I'll try that one first. Thanks!

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 22, 2011)

I was praising the TT in the children's forum (I don't know why since I don't have kids), but this product worked a miracle on my hair. I love it.


----------



## MzPrince (Jan 22, 2011)

guyanesesista said:


> I just got mine. Idk about this the bristles scare me. I hope I like it, I'll try it next month when I take my weave down.


 

I just left Sally's and saw what I thought was the TT but when I saw the bristles I thought this couldn't be the brush the ladies are recommending. Is this brush a then brush with different lengths of bristles? I want to get it but I don't want to buy the wrong thing. Help Please!!!


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 22, 2011)

MzPrince said:


> I just left Sally's and saw what I thought was the TT but when I saw the bristles I thought this couldn't be the brush the ladies are recommending. Is this brush a then brush with different lengths of bristles? I want to get it but I don't want to buy the wrong thing. Help Please!!!



That was the right thing!  Trust, its a good product.  I NEVER buy two of anything and I got a backup of that. 

The bristles are soft tho and you will have to get used the "sound" but when you see how little hair comes out, you will be convinced.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

MzPrince said:


> I just left Sally's and saw what I thought was the TT but when I saw the bristles I thought this couldn't be the brush the ladies are recommending. Is this brush a then brush with different lengths of bristles? I want to get it but I don't want to buy the wrong thing. Help Please!!!



Here is a picture of the tangle teezer:






It comes in different colors - I believe black, pink, blue, and green.  The tangle teezer will be in a clear box with a man's face on the box (the creator).


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

One more thing ladies - I highly recommend that you call your local Sally store before driving all the way there to find a tangle teezer.  Yesterday, I called 5 different Sally stores in my area and all but one told me that the tangle teezer was sold out!

If you need to locate the phone number, use the store locator at the Sally website:
Sally Store Locator - Find Sally Beauty Supply locations closest to you!


----------



## aa9746 (Jan 22, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Because I was finger detangling.  The longer n thicker my hair got, the more difficult it ws to. Detangle w/o ripping out all my hair in wide comb or brush.  I ws being very careful; but I think my sessions were tooo long n heavy handed so I ws still pulling strands out.  See my prev post- I learned I'm not the only one who took this long.  Sera takes 10-12:rs I think!  Thhats 4b for ya!



It takes me this long too, i started finger detangling because of sera.  i might give this teezer a try.


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 22, 2011)

That sound is very scarry, but it does wonders. Using under the shower curls my hair right up. I'm gonna get another one because I have the black one(silly me) and I can't see how much hair comes out lol. I want the pearly blue one!


----------



## lydc (Jan 23, 2011)

I was very skeptical of this product but I tried it first with dry hair with a braid out in which the results were good and then with wet hair with conditioner. I am in love!!!!! I went to the store yesterday and grabbed two more. 

Gross Story: When walking into the Sally's yesterday, I asked these two sales associates for the teezer. They had no clue as to what I was referring to and I kept saying Tangle Teezer, it comes in a box, the response: no nooo the only thing that we have in the box is the denman, are you sure you picked it up from a Sally's. Finally I saw a sign that said Tangle Teezer and I'm like THIS is what I'm looking for. The ladies go OHHHHHHHHHHHH ok we have that, here it is. So one associate takes me to where they keep it (side note: why do they keep the teezer in a separate section from the brushes, I've gone to two sally's and the results are always the same it's weird) and so the associate (spanish lady) asks me about the Teezer and how I liked it. She then proceeds to take a teezer out of the box and brush her hair with it. ohwell:

The extremely gross part of the story is that she put it back in the box and back on the rack.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jan 23, 2011)

lydc said:


> I was very skeptical of this product but I tried it first with dry hair with a braid out in which the results were good and then with wet hair with conditioner. I am in love!!!!! I went to the store yesterday and grabbed two more.
> 
> Gross Story: When walking into the Sally's yesterday, I asked these two sales associates for the teezer. They had no clue as to what I was referring to and I kept saying Tangle Teezer, it comes in a box, the response: no nooo the only thing that we have in the box is the denman, are you sure you picked it up from a Sally's. Finally I saw a sign that said Tangle Teezer and I'm like THIS is what I'm looking for. The ladies go OHHHHHHHHHHHH ok we have that, here it is. So one associate takes me to where they keep it (side note: why do they keep the teezer in a separate section from the brushes, I've gone to two sally's and the results are always the same it's weird) and so the associate (spanish lady) asks me about the Teezer and how I liked it. She then proceeds to take a teezer out of the box and brush her hair with it. ohwell:
> 
> The extremely gross part of the story is that she put it back in the box and back on the rack.


 
Ok, that is gross.  I just washed the extra two I have.


----------



## Beany (Jan 23, 2011)

I went to Sally's yesterday. SOLD OUT. The girl said they've been selling out quick. Shipment comes in Wednesday...will be getting a few

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 23, 2011)

lydc said:


> I was very skeptical of this product but I tried it first with dry hair with a braid out in which the results were good and then with wet hair with conditioner. I am in love!!!!! I went to the store yesterday and grabbed two more.
> 
> Gross Story: When walking into the Sally's yesterday, I asked these two sales associates for the teezer. They had no clue as to what I was referring to and I kept saying Tangle Teezer, it comes in a box, the response: no nooo the only thing that we have in the box is the denman, are you sure you picked it up from a Sally's. Finally I saw a sign that said Tangle Teezer and I'm like THIS is what I'm looking for. The ladies go OHHHHHHHHHHHH ok we have that, here it is. So one associate takes me to where they keep it (side note: why do they keep the teezer in a separate section from the brushes, I've gone to two sally's and the results are always the same it's weird) and so the associate (spanish lady) asks me about the Teezer and how I liked it. She then proceeds to take a teezer out of the box and brush her hair with it. ohwell:
> 
> The extremely gross part of the story is that she put it back in the box and back on the rack.



Ewwwww...which Sally's is this so I know to avoid that one.


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, so I used the tangle teezer to detangle my hair when i finally took down my kinky twists on Friday evening! 
1) It took so little time to detangle the hair. I sprayed some diluted aloe vera juice on each of 5 sections and divided in half before "teezing".. 
2) I lost very little hair on the edges in front and the sides! 
3) Ok, I still lost a token amount on my crown area but that is always my funny area!
4) I hadn't detangled that hair in 8 weeks and I didn't lose more than a handful of hair (trust me.....I usually lose twice that much - at least - after that long)

Finally ladies, it really seems to smooth the cuticle of my hair. Each section was SOFT and I could smoothly twist them away after detangling. 
Best of all, the hair STAYS detangled! 

Anyway... I HAVE TWO tangle teezers already (one regular size and one compact size!)

Before you ask, I got the purple glitter one and the compact black and gold!


----------



## lydc (Jan 23, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Ewwwww...which Sally's is this so I know to avoid that one.



Garden City, NY


----------



## Roux (Jan 23, 2011)

that lady at Sally's is gross...I do need to buy at least two more just in case.


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jan 23, 2011)

relaxed head checking in: The TT is a keeper folks


----------



## SND411 (Jan 23, 2011)

Roux said:


> *that lady at Sally's is gross*...I do need to buy at least two more just in case.


...............................................


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 23, 2011)

lydc said:


> Garden City, NY



OMG that's the one I shop at!! Well used to now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JaelJael (Jan 23, 2011)

I just bought one 2 days ago & used it last night---LOVE IT!!! I have previously used a wide toothed comb then the denman, then the modified denman and this is by far the best. I normally lose A LOT of hair and I probably lost a quarter of what I usually do. I used it in the shower on wet hair saturated with conditioner, detangled like a dream!


----------



## winnettag (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok, you got me.  
I picked up a pink one today. Can't wait to see what the hype is about!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Jan 24, 2011)

Haha! I picked a pink one today. If it's good, I'll go back and get the black one.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 24, 2011)

saw some yesterday at sallys. wanted to get one for my SO but the boxes were tampered with smdh sticking with the shower comb


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm, you should probably be washing the new stuff you buy anyway...(don't ya think) .  you really have no idea where any item has been--unless you made it yourself.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jan 24, 2011)

lydc said:


> Garden City, NY



ACK! I was not expecting you to say that one!


----------



## empressri (Jan 24, 2011)

lydc....the one across from roosevelt field? in the mall with the dollar tree?

if i think i know who you're talking about she is a bit of a ditz. the black lady that's really fair skin in there is EXTREMELY nice and the white lady with the frizzy frizzy blond hair. she's okay too.

everyone else it a bit one flew off the cuckoo's nest in there. i thought this one girl was gonna break her neck trying to weave check me in there last summer, it was HILARIOUS.


----------



## Prinncipality (Jan 24, 2011)

I want one!!! My money is funny this month though...


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Jan 24, 2011)

I am going to take my sew-in down this weekend and I am dreading the detangling session I will have to go through afterwards so I am definitely going to go pick 1 or 2 of these up this evening.


----------



## YaniraNaturally (Jan 24, 2011)

empressri said:


> lydc....the one across from roosevelt field? in the mall with the dollar tree?
> 
> if i think i know who you're talking about she is a bit of a ditz. the black lady that's really fair skin in there is EXTREMELY nice and the white lady with the frizzy frizzy blond hair. she's okay too.
> 
> *everyone else it a bit one flew off the cuckoo's nest in there.* i thought this one girl was gonna break her neck trying to weave check me in there last summer, it was HILARIOUS.



[hijack] I'm pretty sure that's the one. With Super Cuts and a bunch of other random stores, right? 

Anyway, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who noticed this! I always meet the same white woman with black hair when I go in there. Something is very off about her. . .I can't put my finger on it but it's definitely there.
[/hijack]


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Jan 24, 2011)

Khaiya said:


> I had no issues using it in the shower, it worked just as well as when i tried it out the shower, wet, damp or dry i luuuuuuuv this thing! I dont know how but it* even seems to help with my SSKs* which were really getting on my nerves, so if for no other reason, i'll use it for that!



THIS! Sold!


----------



## qchelle (Jan 24, 2011)

GulfCoastChica said:


> I am going to take my sew-in down this weekend and I am dreading the detangling session I will have to go through afterwards so I am definitely going to go pick 1 or 2 of these up this evening.



I'm taking down my sew-in this weekend too!  Is the detangling really bad after take-down? Uh oh...I may have to get a TT sooner than I thought.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Jan 24, 2011)

i went to get one today and the higher ups were at the store...

the store was out of stock, they said that this thing is selling like hot cakes for all the stores, they are trying to give it its own little display and will be ordering more inventory for my stores...

so hopefully I can get my hands on one soon and see what all the hype is about


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 25, 2011)

Used one today for my weekly detangling session.
O
M
G
Fabulous. I detangled my whole head in like 15 minutes. This is totally a keeper. My denman is bout to gets NO love after this.


----------



## winnettag (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok, it's a lot like the denman, but I do like it better.
I don't have to do as many passes on each section & it doesn't make my ends clump together (which hinders the detangling process for me.)


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 27, 2011)

*OK...I believe it already! The longer my hair grows in the natural state the more it seems to tangle so I bought three from SALLYS.com...doubt there'd be any in store after this thread...so 2 for me, one for mom.*


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 27, 2011)

empressri said:


> lydc....the one across from roosevelt field? in the mall with the dollar tree?
> 
> if i think i know who you're talking about she is a bit of a ditz. the black lady that's really fair skin in there is EXTREMELY nice and the white lady with the frizzy frizzy blond hair. she's okay too.
> 
> everyone else it a bit one flew off the cuckoo's nest in there. i thought this one girl was gonna break her neck trying to weave check me in there last summer, it was HILARIOUS.


I went to that Sally's once several years ago  and there checkout person was odd, androgynous and not to be mean but very gross lol. I would hope she wasn't the one who sampled the Tangle Teezer .


----------



## natura87 (Jan 27, 2011)

My area still has a ton, but thats becuase the hair situation in my area is abysmal.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 28, 2011)

I got the pink one at Sally's last night. I wasn't happy with the color choices but it seems to work very nicely just for brushing through the hair gently. It seems gentler than brushes or combs and smooths the cuticle nicely. I like it.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 29, 2011)

*Just as I thought...sales associate said the TT was out of stock for weeks at the Georgetown Mall in Brooklyn. She has no idea when a restock will come....so, Brooklynites don't bother going for it there-order on line-my order has already been shipped. *

*Finally, I have my TTs..love it!!*


----------



## BlackFashionista01 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is so funny!

I have owned and swear by TT's since '07.

I actually bought mine from the clothes show Birmingham as the maker was selling 3 for £10, as i wasn't sure i only bought one!

The Guy who invented TT was on the UK version of "Dragons Den" but failed to get any backing from the big investers, so decided to go it alone and managed to get TT's into Boots and the rest is history.

I cannot live with my TT, works a treat on wet hair


----------



## grownwomanaz (Feb 6, 2011)

This thing is magic for real. I can not praise it enough. It does seem to smooth the cuticle too because my hair is noticeably shiner. Wow and wow! I'm going to get one for my mom and sister.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried the Tangle Teezer for the first time this morning and I love it! It works wonders on my 4b/c hair! It's definitely a keeper!


----------



## pjbapb (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried it on my daughter's dry, parched, been loose for a week and not been detangled hair today. I used the Chicoro pre-poo method and I have to say that I'm not more impressed with it than I am with the Denman brush.  I just felt like I had to make so many more passes to get the dang thing into the hair.  I also didn't notice a difference in the amount of hair that came out on the TT vs. the Denman.  That just tells me that with careful handling, almost anything can be a good detangler.  Oh well for the price of that little piece of plastic I am GOING to find a way to like it!


----------



## Honi (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats the thing. Its not going to penetrate the hair  thoroughly because the bristles are not long and is flexible. It works from the outside in whereas a denman has longer bristles and grabs and tugs at the hair and does not give.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pjbapb (Feb 6, 2011)

Honi said:


> Thats the thing. Its not going to penetrate the hair  thoroughly because the bristles are not long and is flexible. It works from the outside in whereas a denman has longer bristles and grabs and tugs at the hair and does not give.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


That's true and perhaps it is just a matter of getting used to something different.  But I just think that it's better to get all the way through the hair.  I am the one handling the brush so it's up to me to make the brush "give."  I'm gonna keep coming back on this one.  The jury is still out for now.


----------



## beauti (Feb 6, 2011)

*i'm 16 weeks post and just recently started buning under my half wigs for 2wks at a time. wash day i looked at all my tangled up tresses and rebunned and went to sallys! they got me one from the back (pink! woot woot!) and lets just say i will continue bunning for 2wks, possibly 3, now that i dont have to dread wash day.   *


----------



## msbettyboop (Feb 6, 2011)

God bless the man who came up with this!!! I'm 16 months into my transition and I had become very afraid of wash days when I read about this, so I ordered it in pearly blue . I took out some of my braids at the back this evening, sprayed MNT detangler on it and worked the TT through. It glided through thoroughly without any yanking or unnecessary tugging on my part. Hair came out but it was nothing compared to what usually comes out when I detangle. I don't want to get too carried away though until I use it on my whole head when I take out all the braids. If it manages to detangle my crown hair which is the kinkiest part of my head, then it's going to get an humongous A +!!! I'll be back this weekend with an update.


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm tired of all the little short pieces of hair I have all over so I ordered two of these today and I hope its everything you guys say it is. My hair needs the help. Right now I use the denman because its the only thing that can get through my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 7, 2011)

I purchased 3 of these, two for myself and one for my mom. I watched my mom use it yesterday and switch back and forth between it and her wide tooth comb. She made it look so hard. So I had to see if it just didn't work on her hair or if her technique was just wrong. So I used the TT on each section and gave the section back to her to twist. 

The first thing is she was trying to use it on sections that were too thick. Using it on smaller sections actually makes the process faster. Also putting the teeth into the hair and then curving the wrist in a rocking motion to move through the hair works. Dragging the teeth through the hair like a brush or comb doesn't really work.

I gave it back to her and realized that even after walking her through it, she didn't find the motion that natural. I think I was a little surprised by that. And I can see if someone used it that way why they would think it didn't work. 

My curl pattern is extremely tight so my detangling style has always included more mini strokes. My mother's hair is much straighter so I think over time she has developed a different style of detangling her hair.


----------



## lydc (Feb 7, 2011)

empressri said:


> lydc....the one across from roosevelt field? in the mall with the dollar tree?
> 
> if i think i know who you're talking about she is a bit of a ditz. the black lady that's really fair skin in there is EXTREMELY nice and the white lady with the frizzy frizzy blond hair. she's okay too.
> 
> everyone else it a bit one flew off the cuckoo's nest in there. i thought this one girl was gonna break her neck trying to weave check me in there last summer, it was HILARIOUS.



Yup that one.  It was my first time in the store so I'm not familiar with any of the ladies, I normally go to the one further out on the island.


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Feb 8, 2011)

ok, i'm sold.  i went to sally's and they hd 2 left.  the lady said they have been selling like hotcakes!  she did comment on how things from other countries seem to do really good there.  

anyway, i tried it on my daughters hair last night natural i'm guessing 4a hair ( not sure never thought about it)  nd maybe 1 or 2 strands fell out.  i am so gladd that "the pedegg with teeth" worked.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got mine in the mail. I got the purple sparkly one! Woohoo! I just washed last Friday and I have twists in that are still pretty nice looking so I probably won't get to use it until next week. 

Darn you Shea Moisture CES for keeping my twists looking nice longer than usual! *shakes fists at air* :s


----------



## PistolWhip (Feb 8, 2011)

Just ran through Sally's and picked up one(there were only 2 left after I grabbed one). I looked to the E ostyler w/Argan. Oil and it was out of stock. I will report back after wash day.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 13, 2011)

My new toy I love this thing   now I can dry detangle much faster...


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2011)

If you haven't tried it ladies PLEASE do yourself a favor and pick it up!
I love this thing!


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought the very last one at the nearest Sally's. It's the black one. I already have the pink one. Hey, when it's a good thing, grab as many as you can. The Sally's girl asked me if it was a good product because it's sold out there and at the nearest Sally's around my area. People are calling around trying to find it. I told her it's so amazing the one I am buying is my second one.


----------



## MeowMix (Feb 13, 2011)

I've jumped on some bandwagons, so I really wasn't paying attention to this thread.  Well....yesterday I went to Sally's and got one.  Did I sleep on this or what?  I detangle 1x wk and it took out 1/2 as much as the Denman.

The cashier asked me how I heard about it and I just said 'online'


----------



## Tamrin (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been to every sally's I can think of and none of them have it. I guess I will be getting it on line.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 13, 2011)

the sally's i went to didnt have it


----------



## Azure18 (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you all know they sell knock off Tangle Teesers at the BSS. It worked great for my 4a natural hair... And it cost me $1.59


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 13, 2011)

I just caved and bought it. I can't find it at any of my local BSS. 

Maaaaan I don't even have problems with tangles   I had to because Nikki Mae said it feels really good on the scalp and I looooove scalp massages.


----------



## blksndrlla (Feb 13, 2011)

I absolutely love this tool! The Denman and I didn't get along all that well (read: pulled out hair, splits...etc) But this is awesome. My roots tangle bad and this seemed to get them without pain or damage. I like the no handle feature...It gives me more control. I don't foresee another detangler purchase for a LONG time.


----------



## guyanesesista (Feb 14, 2011)

Love this. Used it to take my weave down last week. Worked like a charm on my type four 5 months post transitioning hair.


----------



## guyanesesista (Feb 14, 2011)

Also used it on my mom's type 4 bsl hair and it did well also.


----------



## Bnster (Feb 14, 2011)

I will sit on the back burner on this one. It looks dangerous to the hair, like it will cause damage. I will bump this thread a few months down the road and get your updated opinion on this.  Plus I don't have any major tangle problems for a must have.

ETA - How long have you been using it?


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm taking out my braids now so I'll be at Sally's to pick this up tomorrow.


----------



## Bublin (Feb 14, 2011)

I have had this for many years and every so often i pull it out because of the rave reviews on here.

Everytime i use it, it just rips out my hair  whether on dry or wet hair.

I dunno, maybe i'm doing something wrong.


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm am now officially in love with this thing. Since it's Feb, All Eco Styler is on sale for $2.99 so stock up, ladies.


----------



## OrganizedConfusion (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh Em Gee...I just used my this weekend. Did a tutorial on my daughter's her Friday! She was so amazed...and so was I! Please please do yourself a favor and get this contraption because it's theBOMB.COM!


----------



## MizzBrown (Feb 14, 2011)

Taking mine back. I got the purple one but couldnt see how much shed hair was in it so I went back and got the pink so I could see.

At 24 weeks post, it ripped out just as much hair before. Taking them both back.


----------



## fattyfatfat (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm 49 wks post. I used the TT last week and I loved it. It was really easy to detangle and I lost very little hair.


----------



## Khaiya (Feb 15, 2011)

faithVA said:


> The first thing is she was trying to use it on sections that were too thick. Using it on smaller sections actually makes the process faster. Also putting the teeth into the hair and then curving the wrist in a rocking motion to move through the hair works. Dragging the teeth through the hair like a brush or comb doesn't really work.
> 
> I gave it back to her and realized that even after walking her through it, she didn't find the motion that natural. I think I was a little surprised by that. And I can see if someone used it that way why they would think it didn't work.



I agree wholeheartedly, the very first time i used it, i thought it was a dud the first few minutes and switched back to my wide tooth comb too, but when i picked the TT back up i realized it worked much better with the technique u described where i curve it so it gets thru the section of hair properly. Not sure my explanation is clear but it made all the difference for me too.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 15, 2011)

I just bought two more, one more for me, and one for my unsuspecting bestie


----------



## natura87 (Feb 15, 2011)

I recommended a lady get one for her grandaughter.


----------



## LoveCraze (Feb 15, 2011)

I recommend that you all get a hair brush cleaner. I got mine from Bed Bath and Beyond. I can't remember what I paid, but I'm sure it wasn't much. It really works well to get all the hairs out of the brush so you can see how much shed hair you've collected. Afterwards just rinse your TT under warm water to remove any hairs leftover.


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember when the Denman used to be the truth....I got that brush sitting at home looking at me saying "You mad"?  Those detangler brushes don't seem to work for my dense hair  I need a medium tooth comb to detangle, and even then in about 5 minutes it starts to clump back together.

I'm glad this seems to be working for many of you though


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm officially a convert now.  When I first tried the TT on dry hair (while straight and no product added), it was meh.  I mean, my hair was already pretty straight, so I wasn't really wow'd by it.

The 2nd time I tried it, my hair was in its natural state, and I loaded the dry hair with conditioner and then used it.  It worked really well.  But I was still in denial and didn't want to fall on the bandwagon.

So I tried it for the 3rd time last week (on wet hair after dc-ing), and was wow'd.  Then I tried it for the 4th time yesterday on dry hair loaded with conditioner, and man o man.  This thing works.

The only thing I'm a little worried about is the constant combing action to "teeze" out the tangles.  I get a little scared that those pointy teeth are just tearing away at my hair's cuticles.  I'm trying not to think of it that way, but I can't help it.  I'm really hoping that I see no adverse effects of this months later.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 15, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I remember when the Denman used to be the truth....I got that brush sitting at home looking at me saying "You mad"?  Those detangler brushes don't seem to work for my dense hair  I need a medium tooth comb to detangle, and even then in about 5 minutes it starts to clump back together.
> 
> I'm glad this seems to be working for many of you though



lol that denman look like a torture device to me! but im sooo excited to be finally ordering me one!!! well one for me and one for SO


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 15, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> I remember when the Denman used to be the truth....I got that brush sitting at home looking at me saying "You mad"?  Those detangler brushes don't seem to work for my dense hair  I need a medium tooth comb to detangle, and even then in about 5 minutes it starts to clump back together.
> 
> I'm glad this seems to be working for many of you though




Everything doesn't work for every head of hair.  I know some may think that
Rthose who are not successful are not using the 
 brush right. I have tried small sections, dry and damp hair
And I lose too many strands. I even had a hair dresser friend try it on me with no
Success.  She tried it on herself and it was fine.  She doen't recommend for transitioners.
So for the few that it doesn't work for, you are not dummies, it just doesn't work for yor hair!


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 15, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I have had this for many years and every so often i pull it out because of the rave reviews on here.
> 
> Everytime i use it, it just rips out my hair  whether on dry or wet hair.
> 
> I dunno, maybe i'm doing something wrong.


 
Well, from reading the reviews in this thread, Transitioners and stretchers have to be more careful to not rip their hair out using the TT since they have to deal with a line of demarcation between the two textures. Most of the users raving about the TT are naturals and relaxed (not long stretching) ladies. There are exceptions to the rule, but that seems to be the majority.


----------



## Xavier (Feb 15, 2011)

I purchased mine from Sally's two weeks ago and got to use it this weekend. It worked great for me!!!! I also love it more so because I tried it on my son's hair and he loved it just as much as I did. He hates me combing and brushing his hair and always complains during the process. It's nice to know that brushing/combing his hair won't be a huge battle every morning any longer. Thanks ladies for your reviews!


----------



## AudraChanell (Feb 15, 2011)

I plan to purchase one some time this week


----------



## NaturallyMe32 (Feb 15, 2011)

I heard about this and ordered it off line b/c all the Sally's in my area were sold out. I can't wait to try it this weekend.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Feb 15, 2011)

So is this recommended for texlaxed heads too??


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm on the bandwagon too.  Sold out in my area too, bought today online.  Can't wait!


----------



## make_me_over (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought 3, gave 2 away, and I am saving on for myself. I haven't tried it yet, and I don't plan on using it anytime soon cuz my hair is in braids; but I just had to buy it, because ya'll told me to.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Feb 15, 2011)

Just got one from Sally's for my TWA after a dramatic run in with a stylist (Wanted a trim, she cut it into a style, big chunk of my progress gone )

*WORKS WONDERS!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!* Makes detangling a breeze, and I don't have to use a lot of product. Can't wait to see how it does as my hair grows back.

But...The thing is...I've got these small hands...I wonder if they offer a smaller version. A Tiny Tangle Teezer?


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 15, 2011)

Used TT for the first time this morning - I'm sold!

Tried it on dry hair first and it seemed okay, but I needed to see if it would work well in the shower. I don't comb or brush my hair when it's dry, anyway.

I was skeptical at first, but as soon as I started detangling my conditioner-soaked hair, I could tell this brush was the bidness.

BTW, I'm 21 months post-relaxer (transitioning) and I only lost a few shed hairs. Seems quite gentle and also a great help for transitioners.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 16, 2011)

JussaLady said:


> Just got one from Sally's for my TWA after a dramatic run in with a stylist (Wanted a trim, she cut it into a style, big chunk of my progress gone )
> 
> *WORKS WONDERS!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!!* Makes detangling a breeze, and I don't have to use a lot of product. Can't wait to see how it does as my hair grows back.
> 
> But...The thing is...I've got these small hands...I wonder if they offer a smaller version. A Tiny Tangle Teezer?




they do! a childs version and an on the go version buuut it's more expensive than the regular one lol it's the "compact styler"

Tangle Teezer - Store


----------



## gigi2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've used my tangle teezer more than a few times and love it compared to the denman. The only downside is it's not that easy to clean, not only does hair get stuck but conditioner residue erplexed

I may have to invest in the brush cleaner as well....Thanks


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 16, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I'm officially a convert now.  When I first tried the TT on dry hair (while straight and no product added), it was meh.  I mean, my hair was already pretty straight, so I wasn't really wow'd by it.
> 
> The 2nd time I tried it, my hair was in its natural state, and I loaded the dry hair with conditioner and then used it.  It worked really well.  But I was still in denial and didn't want to fall on the bandwagon.
> 
> ...



This is my concern. The teeth aren't really silky smooth at the tips and I'm extremely picky about what kind of combs and brushes I use (I bought a Mason Pearson detangling comb for $30 and even that scares me lol). I'm getting addicted to the TT because of how smooth and healthy it makes my hair look and how it seems to gently get through tangles but I'm afraid of damaging my hair


----------



## AKA-Tude (Feb 16, 2011)

I returned mine to Sally's.

It was too big to do what I need it for.

I detangle and finger coil in small sections.

I need the flowery one.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Feb 17, 2011)

My TT arrived yesterday in the mail. I used it a few hours ago to detangle and wash my hair @ about 4 months post. I'm impressed.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 18, 2011)

went and bought the last one at sallys for my SO but im using it until my blue one comes in the mail  works great on both our hair!!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine are supposed to come today. I'm sooo stalking the UPS guy. Gah he's so slow....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 18, 2011)

IT CAME! YAY!!!!   

Yeah... um.... you know what time it is . I'll be back later tonight.


----------



## OrganizedConfusion (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh Em Gee...me and my daughter luv the TT!!! I don't know if the D-brush will last much longer! ROTF!!!


----------



## Addy3010 (Feb 18, 2011)

I had one for a maybe about a month or more.  I like it on my dry blowdried hair.  When i tried to use it in the shower with sopping wet hair i didnt like it, and put it away and started using the denman.  But yesterday i took my time on damp hair in small sections and i like it again.  For me with 4a/b hair the secret is small sections on damp hair ,if your hair is not already stretched.  I went back to sallys and bought to more, (one for my sis).


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 18, 2011)

well, i tried my tangle teezer for the first time last night on my BSB 4a/4b hair. like the denman i thought it was a lot of hype. well i must too concede



*THE TANGLE TEEZER IS THE TRUTH*

:reddancer: :reddancer: :reddancer:​
My hair has not been combed in 2 weeks due to a protective style i was wearing so i had a lot of shed hairs that were caught up in my hair. i coated my hair with olive oil, spritzed my hair with water and then coated with HE hello hydration. i let my hair sit for about 30 min before detangling. the sound of the teezer's teeth sound like it's ripping the hair but it isn't. when it comes in contact with a knot it bends so as not to rip it out. after multiple passes it eventually gets the tangles out gently. i tell you this thing works better than my ride or die wide tooth comb that i've had since i BC'd. i examined the amount of hair after detangling and it was not only less but i didn't have knots i had to cut out. after washing my hair and braiding it for a braid out i used it a few time and again it DID NOT rip out my hair.


----------



## kandegirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, we must have lurkers b/c I hit up Sally's by my job and its sold out. And I said,"oh well, I'll go to the one on Kirby". She said it's out over there too. It's on back order. Dang it! I really need it before I comb out this hair. I'm at least four months post and I get a relaxer next weekend. And this would be a true test for my hair.
-fyi... I'm in Texas.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2011)

i am using the TT now and i have to use a comb first, my hair is too coily to use beforehand.  it will pull the mess out of my hair if i use it first.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok.... I loooooooooove this thing. It feels so good on my scalp  that I have to stop myself to keep from raking it across my head.

It did a fantastic job on both my wet and dry hair. I had twists in that I wore for a week or so. I took them out, tangle teezed it  and I had a fro. It was awesome!  (There ya have it ladies and gents... you can have the look of a blow out without the heat.)

It did a great job on my wet hair with conditioner and again on damp hair with leave ins. I had shed hair in the tangle teaser not breaks so I'm pretty impressed. The key is to use small sections and go from the tip to the root being careful to take your time.

 Did I mention how great it felt on my scalp???


----------



## Roux (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought another one while on vacation


----------



## cia_garces (Feb 19, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> i am using the TT now and i have to use a comb first, my hair is too coily to use beforehand.  it will pull the mess out of my hair if i use it first.



Are you combing in small sections or just raking it through all over? It seems as though combing in small sections is the key to using it.


----------



## keykee (Feb 19, 2011)

Why is it this damn thing isn't available in Canada? NOTHING is ever here in Canada! 
Anyway.. my friend is going to BUF today.. I've given her all of the information.. I hope she can get her hands on this for me!


----------



## nestlequik (Feb 19, 2011)

Ugh, went to Falls Church Va and they were all out!  Not to mention the fact that I bought the wrong Silk Elements product (hairdress instead of deep conditioner).

I should have gone online and saved myself the gas.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 20, 2011)

went and bought another one 3 total now (2 for me one for my SO) Im about to start using it for scalp massages...


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Feb 20, 2011)

nestlequik said:


> Ugh, went to Falls Church Va and they were all out!  Not to mention the fact that I bought the wrong Silk Elements product (hairdress instead of deep conditioner).
> 
> *I should have gone online and saved myself the gas.*




 Girrrl... for the price I was charged for shipping, I may as well drove around to find mine! I like using my tangle teezer on wet hair instead of dry hair.


----------



## LovinLea (Feb 20, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> i am using the TT now and i have to use a comb first, my hair is too coily to use beforehand.  it will pull the mess out of my hair if i use it first.



Learned that the hard way. I think it's only worth it for me to use it before blowdrying, otherwise it's just too much manipulation.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 20, 2011)

Aiiight you PJs.....I purchased this thing b/c of ya'll. I have to tell you all, that I"m scared to death of those teeth and I'm afraid my hair is going to break this thing, but I'll give it a try.  I'll hit you all up later.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 21, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Are you combing in small sections or just raking it through all over? It seems as though combing in small sections is the key to using it.



of course, that would be just stupid to do it the other way.  my hair is extremely coily, and i put my hair in 17-20 small sections and i am very gentle with my hair.  i start from my ends and work my way up.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Feb 21, 2011)

gigi2011 said:


> I've used my tangle teezer more than a few times and love it compared to the denman. The only downside is it's not that easy to clean, not only does hair get stuck but conditioner residue erplexed
> 
> I may have to invest in the brush cleaner as well....Thanks


 
Hmmm...I find it very easy to clean.  The hair does get stuck, but getting it out isn't that big a deal.  Also, for the conditioner residue, I run hot water and let it blast through the teeth and it takes care of that.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 21, 2011)

got my blue one today


----------



## halee_J (Feb 22, 2011)

Erm yea......... I feel like I'm the last person to try this thing but I absolutely love it! As soon as I got it I took it right out of the box and tried it on my dry hair. It glided right through my 5 months post hair; I even felt it on my scalp (which feels great btw). Then I misted my hair this morning and tried it. BUTTA! I mean it completely took the bulk and puffiness out of my ng. My bun was extra slick today  Oh and the shed hair...I mean I could count the number of shed hairs on it...7 to be precise vs my usual 10-15 (yes I count ). I'll admit, the sound had me a bit worried so I used it leaning back over the sink to see if there would be any shed or broken hairs falling.... None. 

I think I need to buy a couple (4) more backups . I do not want to be without it. I haven't had this kind of PJ anxiety since I discovered ORS replenishing 

You know what? Seeing how little shed hair I lose with this thing versus my detangling comb makes me wonder; how much of that hair is being pulled out from tension as aopposed to actually being shed hair? Have I been unknowingly been pulling my hair out to some degree?


----------



## LoveLiLi (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay, I gave in and bought a couple of Tangle Teezers (blue and green). 

After driving to Sally's and discovering they were sold out I called two other locations which were also sold out.  

I went ahead and ordered online and now I have to wait for my order to arrive - so much anticipation. I hope it's worth it.


----------



## ellehair (Feb 22, 2011)

i got my tt last week. I am a believer


----------



## metro_qt (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok, does anyone know where I can get a tangle teezer
Or two in the Toronto area? I haven't read through this whole
Thread, but did see that it hasn't come to the sally's
In canada yet...
Help a girl out!


----------



## make_me_over (Feb 22, 2011)

@metro_qt
http://www.tangleteezer.com/order-now/

They ship to Canada


----------



## agar10 (Feb 22, 2011)

it is! i love mine! it cuts down my detangling time in half!


----------



## metro_qt (Feb 22, 2011)

make_me_over said:


> @metro_qt
> http://www.tangleteezer.com/order-now/
> 
> They ship to Canada



Awww thank you... Butt I actually wanted to pick one up *tomorrow*
I hate paying shipping and all that... Unless I drive to buffalo, that might be my best option


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 22, 2011)

StephElise said:


> I recommend that you all get a hair brush cleaner. I got mine from Bed Bath and Beyond. I can't remember what I paid, but I'm sure it wasn't much. It really works well to get all the hairs out of the brush so you can see how much shed hair you've collected. Afterwards just rinse your TT under warm water to remove any hairs leftover.




i got this from ebay!!!! it's great about 4 dollars including shipping!


----------



## 4everbeautifull1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to Sally's today and bought my TT. I will be trying this out on mine and my DD's hair tomorrow. I can't wait to see what all the hype is about!


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed split ends besides http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/02/u...howComment=1298510882182#c6689320940680957355 and some people who posted comments?  I haven't noticed any.


----------



## Honi (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't either and dont understand how that could happen. not saying I dont believe the reports. very interesting. 

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## grownwomanaz (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't noticed any, but I will definitely be keeping a close eye on my ends even though I'm coarse haired. It seemed like it was mostly fine haired ladies that reported a problem with splits. I'd hate to give it up but I will in a heart beat if I start seeing a problem. Have any fine haired LHCF users reported any problems yet?


----------



## Honi (Feb 23, 2011)

Im fine haired and relaxed. No splits. I think with any hair tool you should be careful.  With The brush you are supposed to have less so splits so I dunno.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nayna (Feb 23, 2011)

That scares me.  I'm fine haired and I want to try it when I take the braids out.  

And you guys bought all the cute colors from Sally's!  I don't want it in black!


----------



## keykee (Feb 23, 2011)

metro_qt said:


> Awww thank you... Butt I actually wanted to pick one up *tomorrow*
> I hate paying shipping and all that... Unless I drive to buffalo, that might be my best option



I am in Toronto too.  This damn thing is not in Canada.  I got my friend to buy me one in Buffalo last weekend.  I love it.
Sally's behind Walden Galleria has it.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 23, 2011)

Nayna said:


> That scares me.  I'm fine haired and I want to try it when I take the braids out.
> 
> And you guys bought all the cute colors from Sally's!  I don't want it in black!



i got two black ones from sally and my cute colored one (pearl blue) from amazon!


----------



## AutumnDreams (Feb 23, 2011)

loving my tt! got mine a few weeks ago for $9.99 at Sallys (was supposed to be on sale but i dunno). i tried it on my dd, and lawd have mercy, she said it didnt hurt at all. in fact i put it down to use a wide tooth combed and she asked me to use the tt instead. i only wish that i had bought another one for safe keeping.  thanks for the heads up about this product!


----------



## Nayna (Feb 23, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> i got two black ones from sally and my cute colored one (pearl blue) from amazon!



Amazon you say?  Gracias!


----------



## kryolnapps (Feb 23, 2011)

metro_qt said:


> Awww thank you... Butt I actually wanted to pick one up *tomorrow*
> I hate paying shipping and all that... Unless I drive to buffalo, that might be my best option


 
You can get it here. They are located in North York, but shipping is free and fast!!

Tangle TeezerS - Cares for the Hair you Wear - Charlston International


----------



## jamaica68 (Feb 24, 2011)

kryolnapps said:


> You can get it here. They are located in North York, but shipping is free and fast!!
> 
> Tangle TeezerS - Cares for the Hair you Wear - Charlston International


 
Their site now states they no longer distribute them.


----------



## reeko43 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am glad that there are honest opinions pro and con for the product.  There is no product that works for everyone.  Unfortunately, people automatically assume that the product isn't being used right.  That is not always the case.  I think with anything, people should be careful and observant of their hair condition.  I don't think it hurts to keep checking the hair's condition over time.  Just as the Denman was the rage, it didn't work for everyone.  There may be some who have incentive for pushing the product, but I appreciate CurlyNikki for keeping it real.


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 24, 2011)

reeko43 said:


> *I am glad that there are honest opinions pro and con for the product. There is no product that works for everyone.* Unfortunately, people automatically assume that the product isn't being used right. That is not always the case. I think with anything, people should be careful and observant of their hair condition. I don't think it hurts to keep checking the hair's condition over time. *Just as the Denman was the rage, it didn't work for everyone. There may be some who have incentive for pushing the product, but I appreciate CurlyNikki for keeping it real.*


 
I completely agree!    The denman doesn't work on my DDs fine hair, (jacked up her ends, ripped out hair), so i am keeping a close watch on the TT with her.  We've been using for a couple of months and we seem to be ok.  We'll keep monitoring and I do appreciate CN for being 100....


----------



## Summer79 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine just came yesterday and I used it for the first time today on my daughter and we were both happy! Wish I bought this thing a long time ago.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Nayna (Feb 24, 2011)

My pink one is on it's way!  So far the best detangling brush I've ever used is the Goody Styling Therapy Jojoba paddle brush.  I tried the Ouidad and a few bone ones; I mostly like paddle brushes on my hair.  I like my bone one and the Ouidad was cool but I ended up giving it away.  I hear the bristles fall off after a while-I've had it for a year now with no problems.  I want another great brush just in case though.


----------



## kandegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

My TT works great!!! I took down my braids from under my extensions and applied some Hawaiian Silky 14n1 to my hair , brushed and viola--- the tangles came out w/ ease. I lost the normal amount of hair but I wasn't ripping through my hair. Hopefully this will cause me to have less splits ends.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 24, 2011)

*I read CurlyNikki's blog about her experience with the TT so will be watching for any type of splits. I've had nothing but positives but I only use it on wet, leave-in added or shea buttered hair and before I rinse out my conditioner laden hair.*
*I also used it to apply some curly pudding...fantastic coils!*


----------



## crwnandglory (Feb 24, 2011)

Some folks (fine hair ladies) are reporting that after weekly usage for a month or so that there ends are beginning to split.  CurlyNikki did a review update and some of the other ladies that commented reported the same problem.  

I'm going to wait for more reviews from longterm users before I purchase.


----------



## Missigirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I got one today I will put it to the test this weekend.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Feb 25, 2011)

The TT + Lustrasilk Cholesterol Argan oil = lots of slip and silky smooth heaven


----------



## afjhnsn (Feb 25, 2011)

I went to TWO Sally's today ISO one of these bad boys. 
Sheesh. The first one said she sold the last one earlier that day.
The second one had ONE left! I snatched it up, of course. *The cashier said that they wouldn't be getting anymore. That it was a promotional or... something*
What in the world?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I went to two Sally's - and I was told that they would not be oredering any more... Discontinued??? They sell like hotcakes... So - (shrug)


----------



## SND411 (Feb 26, 2011)

If I was a producer of hair products I would make SURE I got the approval from the LHCF Ladies! LOL! Many lurkers/non-members read this board and in turn influence their hair care practices.


----------



## Missigirl (Feb 27, 2011)

I like it so far.  I am in the early stages of transitioning so I only have about 3 inches of natural hair.  I believe it will be perfect for my hair in its natural state.  It really distributed my leavin conditioner extremely well.


----------



## asubeauty (Feb 27, 2011)

My denman brush broke after 5 years, so I broke down and got a TT, especially since my natural sorority sister told me that it cut her dentangling time in half.  I love it!  I use it on wet hair with conditioner and Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie, and it gets my hair so smooth, and my twistouts look so much better.  I'm so glad that I bought it.  

There were plenty of them at the Sally's I went to in Toledo, OH.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Feb 27, 2011)

I recently ordered the Tangle Teezer, and I can agree with how easy it is to detangle with it. I, however, am shelving it for good. After using it I saw an increase in SSK's and even a few splits (like some of you know, CurlyNikki recently posted about her splits too). I have fine strands as well so this may only be an issue for people who fine strands, idk. For me it didn't work, so I will be selling mine.


----------



## SND411 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have decided to only use the tangle teaser once every two months to get in a really good detangling session. I don;t think it's wise to use it every week


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't noticed. But, I don't think too many people are considering that she's postnatal and she hasn't focused on her regimen since the baby came.


----------



## metro_qt (Feb 28, 2011)

There are no TT here in toronto ...
So I ended up going to sally's and getting a shampoo brush
For .99c... It worked great! (It looked like a low budget version
Of the tt, so I said why not)

I was in shock... So this will hold me until I can actually
Get my hands on a tt... Detangles hair and wig great!


----------



## metro_qt (Feb 28, 2011)

keykee said:


> I am in Toronto too.  This damn thing is not in Canada.  I got my friend to buy me one in Buffalo last weekend.  I love it.
> Sally's behind Walden Galleria has it.


If you or anyone is going down to. Buf in the near future, let me know!!!
Lol


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to ck Sally's tomorrow to see if they're back in stock.  I hope so, washing my hair tomorrow.  

Anyone got a Sally's coupon?


----------



## MissJ (Feb 28, 2011)

I need to venture to this part of the board more often.  Today was wash day, and I could have used this.  I actually bought a lot of products yesterday for my wash.  I guess I'll be making a trip to Sally's tomorrow.


----------



## tru4reele (Feb 28, 2011)

I got mine from Regis Salon in the mall when I went it to look at their Mizani products. I haven't used it yet


----------



## likeacharm (Feb 28, 2011)

So, I don't go to the hair boards much anymore, but I just happened to see this thread this morning. Sucker that I am, I headed over to Sally's after my 9am class. I was disappointed because they were out, but the sales associate told me to come back tomorrow, because they had just gotten a shipment. A lot of LHCF lurkers must live near me, because she said a ton of people have been looking for them. Of course, I stopped in on my way home just now, and as my luck would have it, they just opened up their box of brushes and there was one on the top! I have to admit, I used it as soon as I got home, and the verdict is that it is a hit! I feel like I get breakage everytime I detangle my hair, but this went through my hair like magic! Now, I need to be on the hunt for a back up...lmao!


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Mar 7, 2011)

I finally got one and I can't wait to use it tonight. Review coming soon...


----------



## fivetimestwo (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd been looking for a TT for a few weeks now and couldn't find one anywhere. Luckily I have a BFF who is a Sally's employee and was able to get me one when they got their shipment. I haven't used it yet but the 1st test will be using it on my tender-headed 5 year old DD . I'll be back later with the verdict.


----------



## TokyoReina (Mar 7, 2011)

I went to sally's looking for this thing and the lady gave me a smirk before giving me one of the two she'd hid under the counter for herself. I used it when I cowashed last night and felt like I'd lost a lot of hair. But when I cleaned out the brush it wasn't much. Breakage aside. I will say it detangled my hair quick and I was able to airdry it. Is this going to be best for wet hair or can I use it on my hair dry?


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 7, 2011)

I prefer it on dry hair--the TT works like butter on my dry hair.  Then again I don't like to manipulate my wet hair like that, I find it very damaging.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Mar 7, 2011)

I went back to Sally's and got the one I returned a couple of weeks ago.

The one in Sally's is cheaper than the compact one I wanted,
but had to order it AND pay shipping. NAW!!

Anyway, I used it on dry hair for detangling before finger coiling at night.

It made it easier to coil and the process went quicker than usual.

And I didn't lose many hairs-
MUCH less than my comb!

I didn't like the 'sound' it made while detangling
(someone else mentioned this),

but of the few times I have used it,
I see no damage as of yet.

I like it and will periodically use it.


----------



## Roux (Mar 7, 2011)

has anyone found that once the teeth get a bit bent after frequent use that it takes a little longer to detangle?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 7, 2011)

Roux said:


> has anyone found that once the teeth get a bit bent after frequent use that it takes a little longer to detangle?


No - one of my bristles in slightly bent but works great. I purchased a replacement just in case it starts to cause issues. Also know I only use one half of the TT to detangle. I watch some yt vids where the ladies have placed the entire TT on a large section of hair. I don't. I detangle by using smaller sections and the smaller sections usually only take up one side of the TT.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 7, 2011)

Roux said:


> has anyone found that once the teeth get a bit bent after frequent use that it takes a little longer to detangle?



Roux

YES!!! I notice that it starts losing its "power."


----------



## SND411 (Mar 7, 2011)

divachyk said:


> No - one of my bristles in slightly bent but works great. I purchased a replacement just in case it starts to cause issues. Also know I only use one half of the TT to detangle. I watch some yt vids where the ladies have placed the entire TT on a large section of hair. I don't. I detangle by using smaller sections and the smaller sections usually only take up one side of the TT.



I usually use the one side that is smaller in diameter.


----------



## yardyspice (Mar 7, 2011)

This one bandwagon I am glad I jumped on because this detangler is the biz. Ds woke up in the middle of me taking my weave down so I just finished and wet my hair, put in a bun, and wigged it. I knew my hair was going to be really tangled because you have to remove the shed hair before wetting or you have tangles like nobody's business. I decided to test the TT out and it worked like a charm. I couldn't really believe it was working so I detangled in the shower and got very little shedding. For those on the fence the Tangle Teezer isn't hype, it really works.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm back. I got one yesterday and when I got home, I unbraided my hair (it was cornrowed under a wig), sprayed with Mane and Tail detangler and rubbed some Hello Hydration conditioner throughout. Let me tell you................................

LAWDHAMMERCY!!!!! IT works! I have never really fully detangled my hair since I have been completely natural and I was able to actually feel the bristles run through my scalp. My hair was so detangled that I was able smooth it back into a bun and it was flat...FLAT!! My hair don't lay flat or so I thought.

Anyway it worked great for me and its a keeper!!! I'm so glad that I stumpled upon this thread 

**ETA**
My hair is super thick so I had to detangle in multiple sections (8-10 ).


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought one for my mom and plan on getting one for my sister and my niece. These things are fantastic.


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 8, 2011)

My review: 
I finally tried it after taking out 12 week old braids. IMO, the teeth seemed like they may cause damage in the long run, because the tip of the teeth were too rough for my liking. Due to this, I didn't detangle the whole head. I did just one portion of my head, and while it did the job, I felt like I was ripping my hair due to those teeth. So, I guess I'll have to continue using the goody jojoba oil brush followed by the denman brush (which both has smooth teeth), as I've been doing, which is effective for me too.


----------



## afrikurl (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought it yesterday. I called Sally's before I came and the lady said they just got some. She said she wanted to try it because everyone was coming in asking for them. I took out one of my kinky twists and finger detangled, then ran it through half of the twist . It was mehh.  I put a little dab of lustrasilk on the other half of the twist. That was much better.  I'm still on the fence though.

I took down one of DD's twists, and repeated the same experiment. I think it was good for her both ways but better wet. This weekend on wash day will decide the TT's fate. I am concerned about the ends of the teeth, they don't look smooth.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Mar 11, 2011)

I said the only reason that I would give this beauty up is if it gave me mid-shaft splits.
It looks like I might be giving it up and gong back to the K-Cutter.
I'm seeing a lot more mid-shaft splits in my hair.


----------



## krissyprissy (Mar 11, 2011)

I finally found one this week end at a Sally's out of town while visiting the in-laws. In relaxed and tried it both on dry and wet hair. It was ok on my dry hair but smooths like a breeze on my wet hair. I used it in the shower and out of the shower to smooth my hair back. I'm glad that I found one because I was about to order on from Ebay.


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Mar 13, 2011)

Ladies I just purchased the TT. I was wondering...those with (single strand knots) SSK's how does it work for you?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Mar 13, 2011)

I got my TT last week and tried it out on my DD's hair, and it detangled her hair without any tears   I had my wash day yesterday, and it worked well on my hair, so it's a keeper for me.


----------



## Ms.Analeise (Mar 13, 2011)

I will use what little restraint I have and not buy this product.
I have patches of fine hair throughout my hair, and I already know it will be splitsville down the road for me if I use it. Plus, I haven't used a comb or brush in my hair for well over a year and my hair is good, so why start now.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Mar 13, 2011)

bought one yesterday and tried it out today.  fabulous. just, fabulous.  i have that 4a/4b coilyness that tangles as soon as you detangle, but this thing works something serious.  i bout a denman before and every time i used the bloody thing i would take brushfuls of hair out of it.  i thought i was just a bad shedder, but i started paying more attention and was noticing WAY TOO MANY split ends. i baby the hair i have, so the splits had to be caused from the ripping it was doing to my hair on wash day.

i wash may hair once a week and twist and retwist each night at bedtime.  so i only detangle once a week. after my wash today i detangled in four sections on wet hair loaded with conditioner (the same as i did with the denman) and i literally pulled out less than a gumball sized ball of shed hair. amazed. so amazed that i ran through it again to see what would happen, and NO hair came out from the four sections the second time through. i am definitely impressed with this $10 doohickey. it's a keeper.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Mar 13, 2011)

lovegymnasts said:


> I said the only reason that I would give this beauty up is if it gave me mid-shaft splits.
> It looks like I might be giving it up and gong back to the K-Cutter.
> I'm seeing a lot more mid-shaft splits in my hair.



Thanks for the update.  Going to keep an eye out for damage but so far so good.


----------



## anon123 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, after a more extended trial, I can say I love this thing.  It is the only thing that will allow me to wash weekly but detangle every other week.  I am now really impressed.


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Mar 14, 2011)

My strands are still doing fine with this, and I have fine strands...I just make sure im using a very slippery leave in... I can now detangle my hair AFTER washing and conditioning...


----------



## blksndrlla (Mar 14, 2011)

I noticed that my ends were getting split....

RIP My Tangle Teezer


----------



## Hersheygurl (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, I get what all of the fuss is about. I LOVE this thing!! It just glides through my hair with ease and cut my detangling time in half. I had been using the Denman with good results but I really had to take my time to avoid it ripping at my hair.

Not with the Tangle Teezer! I still am gentle about it, but it is just easier and faster than the denman, IMO. I was skeptical about the design of the TT since it doesn't have a handle, but I just love it. Stretching should be easier for me now. Not to mention the time it saves me detangling my DD's hair! Detangling a wiggly 3 year old's hair is not easy or fun, but she loves it now too! Will be picking up an extra from Sally's today.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw a review on it (actually a few) that said they wish they had been made for left handed folks. I sooo wanted to tell them that all you have to do is turn  it upside down.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I would completely love this if the teeth were rounded on the ends instead of that blunt cut.  I believe the sharpness of the edges cuts through the hair. <----Mainly for people who have experience splits like myself from it.

Right now I'm just using it to remove the shed hair from my hands after I finger detangle, instead of it all over the sink.

It's now my Shed Hair Trap


----------



## preciouslove0x (Mar 14, 2011)

^^^ lol I was thinking the same thing. I actually think it fits better upside down for a left hander than both ways for a right hander (if that make sense).


----------



## divachyk (Mar 14, 2011)

lovegymnasts said:


> I said the only reason that I would give this beauty up is if it gave me mid-shaft splits.
> It looks like I might be giving it up and gong back to the K-Cutter.
> I'm seeing a lot more mid-shaft splits in my hair.





blksndrlla said:


> I noticed that my ends were getting split....
> 
> RIP My Tangle Teezer


So the buzz is starting to swirl that the TT is causing splits. Someone even started a thread about it. Can you please let me know how you used it? What did you look for to see that you had splits - being it midshaft or ends? How did you determine it resulted from the TT? This info will help me understand the good/bad that this product has in my regi.

I wash, condition, rinse, apply leave-ins and start air drying. When about 90% dry, I whip out the TT to start the detangling process. I find that wet detangling is way too much for my hair so detangling when almost dry, but not quite dry is best. I go slowly and detangle in small sections. I first run a wide tooth comb over the section to pre-detangle and then I will run the TT down the strands thereafter to smooth things out.

I know a product will never be 100% supported but I'm just trying to figure out where are you, me, or we in general going wrong with what seems to be a lovely gadget.

Not knocking the posters of various yt vids, but I could never run the TT through my hair like they demonstrate. They just grab a section of hair and strongly pull the TT through that section.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Mar 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> So the buzz is starting to swirl that the TT is causing splits. Someone even started a thread about it. Can you please let me know how you used it? What did you look for to see that you had splits - being it midshaft or ends? How did you determine it resulted from the TT? This info will help me understand the good/bad that this product has in my regi.
> 
> I wash, condition, rinse, apply leave-ins and start air drying. When about 90% dry, I whip out the TT to start the detangling process. I find that wet detangling is way too much for my hair so detangling when almost dry, but not quite dry is best. I go slowly and detangle in small sections. I first run a wide tooth comb over the section to pre-detangle and then I will run the TT down the strands thereafter to smooth things out.
> 
> ...



This is my post copied from a different thread and yeah I know what you mean about the YT vids and how they demonstrated. I was like dang...smaller sections and gentler.

"I love the tangle teazer but yes it is giving me mid-shaft splits so I have stopped using it. I think I got it  in November or early December and was loving it until I was fixing a  twist at work and noticed splits so I started looking at other twists  and noticed some more and then found a really big one.
So, we have to part ways. I used my K-Cutter again for the first time  yesterday and already miss my TT. The TT would catch and hold all the  shed hairs. Yesterday, they were catching on my hands, dropping on the  floor and ending up in my towel again when I would wipe the shed hairs  off my hands.
Boy do I miss my Tangle Teazer!

I used it once a week on wash day, on hair loaded with conditioner, on very small sections, and was very gentle."


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 14, 2011)

Wire brushes and Brushes also have sharp teeth and such, Could it be something else?

I personally have no issues with the tangle teezer it is an awesome tool.


----------



## lovegymnasts (Mar 14, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> Wire brushes and Brushes also have sharp teeth and such, Could it be something else?
> 
> I personally have no issues with the tangle teezer it is an awesome tool.



I have an extremely steady regimen. It is the only thing I have changed.
I have had tiny mid-shaft splits before in areas where the hair curled/kinked but I think my TT made it worse. It has never been this bad.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 14, 2011)

Will keep an eye on this for the next few months to give it a 6 month review. Thanks for looking out.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 14, 2011)

blksndrlla said:


> I noticed that my ends were getting split....
> 
> RIP My Tangle Teezer


PLEASE DON'T SAY IT

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 14, 2011)

Long live the Tangle Teezer: best hair tool I ever bought and it has saved my hair.  I've been using it for almost 3months and no splits...In fact, my hair seems much more healthier.  I was on a no comb regimen for nearly 2years b/c of the damaging affects of combs/brushes and my hands (yes, my finger detangling ws rough).

I actually use this thing a few times a week if not more...It allows me to wash alot more often--and I actually enjoy washing now--.  I don't detangle on wet hair like most b/c hair is weak and fragile in its wet state.  I did attempt to use wide tooth combs and the denman and those ripped and split my hair.  

I will say, I never noticed anyone say they experienced a split until CurlyNikki said it...


----------



## Nayna (Mar 14, 2011)

So I took my tangle teezer to work on Sunday just to see how it worked on some folks' hair and how the other stylists liked it.  Man.  That thing was a hit.  I'll monitor the fine haired clients just in case but it was awesome!


----------



## biancaelyse (Mar 14, 2011)

TT is still the truth for me.  I need to buy a 2nd one because I don't ever want to be without it.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a third one.  The compact one for my purse, of course! I already bought one for my mom and 2  for my nieces and they're doing great.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> So the buzz is starting to swirl that the TT is causing splits. Someone even started a thread about it. Can you please let me know how you used it? What did you look for to see that you had splits - being it midshaft or ends? How did you determine it resulted from the TT? This info will help me understand the good/bad that this product has in my regi.
> 
> I wash, condition, rinse, apply leave-ins and start air drying. When about 90% dry, I whip out the TT to start the detangling process. I find that wet detangling is way too much for my hair so detangling when almost dry, but not quite dry is best. I go slowly and detangle in small sections. I first run a wide tooth comb over the section to pre-detangle and then I will run the TT down the strands thereafter to smooth things out.
> 
> ...



Well, when I initially received it I tried it on a front section of my hair dry. I didn't notice damage until I tried it again on my wash day. I had my hair loaded with conditioner and it was slightly finger detangled already. I didn't notice the splits (on my ends) and ssks until the following wash week. Mind you my hair was in twists all week, I did nothing to it but my usually mid-week moisturizing.

I have a set regimen and the TT is all I have added or changed in it.

To those who may think the rumors of the TT causing splits and ssk's only heightened because CurlyNikki said so first, I can assure you this is not the case.  I posted about my observations just slightly before Nikki said anything, it just happened to have gotten a lot of heat all around the same time.

I wish my strands were as tough as nails to withstand the damage, but they just aren't.

For those who don't have this problem, keep on truckin.  Don't let us tender heads spoil your TT fun


----------



## divachyk (Mar 15, 2011)

.:Eden:. and lovegymnasts, thank you for your update on how you've used the TT in the past. I only use mine on wash day at 90% dry. I feel that using it on wet hair is too much for my hair. I don't like how it slides through my wet hair so instead, I wait until most of the dampness has evaporated from my hair. I don't like how the TT feels on completely dry hair either. So again, I picked a position where I felt the item was best suited for my hair and that's about 90% dry with leave-ins already previously applied to sopping wet hair. I'll keep trucking but will keep watching. I truly thank you ladies for alerting us. I wasn't aware that CurlyNikki mentioned anything about the TT so that's new to me.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Mar 15, 2011)

So my verdict is in...I love the tangle teezer!

I did my 5 year old DD'S hair and we got through it in record time with NO TEARS! This is a first because she always cries and says "it hurts" no matter what kind of leave-in detangler or comb I use. It really melted though her tangles and that's saying a lot because she has 4b hair that comes to her butt stretched. 

This is definitely a keeper!


----------



## JKinkylocks (Mar 16, 2011)

I love this darn thing.  I completely 4b if not 4z and I always have split and ssk's no matter how much I moisture/protien/pHbalance/seal.  It don't matter, I think it's just the nature of the hair God gave me.

Anywhoo, I feel I have have been around the same length for the past 2 years and have not been doing any retention.  I'd been detangling with my seamless bone comb followed by my Denman d23 (i think, that's the number; it's the one with the widest spaced and fewest bristles) which did a great detangling job but always took out a considerable amount of hair and left a lot on the shower floor as well.  I always thought that handful amount was normal shed hair for me... until I tried the TT.  OMG that thing glides through my hair as if I'm rubbing it with velvet or silk! And no matter what I always get an amount of hair that's more like between nickel/quarter size... that's miniscule compared to what I used to get.  I'm hoping this tool will be my key to length retention, because if not, in a few years I'll go back to locks.  I miss having flowing hair down my back.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 16, 2011)

I finally used my purple Teezer last week.  I did a thorough detangling session on damp DC'ed hair two days before my salon visit over the weekend (blow out and trim).  My stylist was able to glide a wide toothed comb through my wet hair with little effort.  She only had to work through a couple of tangles in the crown.  I will pay more attn to that area in the future (I probably rushed through my crown at the end b/c it was late and I was tired lol).

_*That sucker really does get rid of all those shed hairs!* _ I have been twisting my hair at night all week, and barely any hair is coming out.  I usually see lots of shed hair when twisting and again when untwisting in the morning.  _*I love how it catches all of the shed hair in the brush too as I normally have shed hair flying all over the bathroom when detangling.*_  And no shed hair was flying all over the place during the blow-out either.

Any tips for cleaning your Teezer?  A few hairs did get caught in the brush and were hard to get out.  I rinsed it, let it dry, and shook them out w/a little effort the next day.  I did have to rinse it several times to get the product build-up out of it (mainly at the front of the brush).


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 16, 2011)

I clean my TT by rinsing after EVERY use and using the end of a rat tail comb to lift all the hairs out.

I also clean it in a solution I purchased from Sally's occasionally.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Mar 16, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I clean my TT by rinsing after EVERY use and using the* end of a rat tail comb to lift all the hairs out.*
> 
> I also clean it in a solution I purchased from Sally's occasionally.


 
I didn't know their was cleaning solution for it, but I use my rat tail comb too to get what little hair is in there .


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 16, 2011)

Ahh see I don't have any rat tail combs.  I only comb to detangle so all my combs are wide toothed ones.

Actually I may try a bootleg idea -- using wooden cuticle sticks.  I have a ton of those around hmm....


----------



## Honi (Mar 16, 2011)

I just received another email response from the TT rep.  I asked her about the ends of the brush after a member posted about her bristles being slightly rounded.

She said that the ends are slightly rounded and will wear and become softer depending on use. Mine are more blunt as if the bristles were cut straight across.  What do you ladies see with your TT?  I have to look at my other one to see what they look like but my purple one has blunt ends.

She also said that the sound that we hear when using it is amplification because the TT has a hollow body, like a guitar. It makes the brushing sound really loud and harsher than it is. If you were to separate the teeth from the body then brush, you would hardly hear a sound.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 16, 2011)

You would get purple, it matches your name! I use a hair pin or hair duck tail clip to get all the hair out the tt, and then a tooth brush in sudsy water to clean. I really enjoy cleaning it n making it shinyy n new again!

I bought quite a few of them- including a flower pot- and examined each, the bristles are all rounded

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 16, 2011)

^^Yea I love purple.  LOL.

Using a toothbrush and a hair clip is an excellent idea.

The sound it makes it terrible.  But it makes that sound when you rub it on any surface (try it on your arm) so I know it's not ripping hair that I'm hearing.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the purple, used it for detangling this morning.

My hair hadn't been detangled in almost 2 weeks and I lost very little hair


----------



## Honi (Mar 16, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> I bought quite a few of them- including a flower pot- and examined each, the bristles are all rounded
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App



That’s interesting.  She said the compact styler has slightly rounded ends and the original has flatter ends.  But I’m guessing that most of us purchased the original.  I need to get my hands on a compact styler to compare.  Where did you get the flower pot?


----------



## twatombl (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, I worked for Sally's in college and never thought to try the Tangle Teaser, as many problems I've had with detangling I will be sure to add this to my list, my current wide tooth comb is doing a good job but I do feel it snags my hair a bit too much.  This is great to know there are so many ladies reporting minimal hair loss.


----------



## FindingMe (Mar 19, 2011)

it's still working well for me and my daughter-

to chime in on earlier questions:

- Still using in shower with conditioner as preferred method.  My parched, coarse hair can't take dry detangling with the TT.  DD's fine hair prefers dry with some sort of oil or conditioning product on ends to detangle.

-I use a rat tail comb and actually comb through the TT under running water to clean/remove hair

-My bristles appear rounded and I can't feel a seam on them

-I haven't experienced any additional splits (never had an issue with SSKs) since using and have been looking really hard on DD, bc her hair is more fine than mine and can't withstand as much manipulation​


----------



## empressri (Mar 19, 2011)

twatombl said:


> Wow, I worked for Sally's in college and never thought to try the Tangle Teaser, as many problems I've had with detangling I will be sure to add this to my list, my current wide tooth comb is doing a good job but I do feel it snags my hair a bit too much.  This is great to know there are so many ladies reporting minimal hair loss.



well they didnt have it till a few months ago so dont worry, it was only available in the UK up until then


----------



## sweetlaughter (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought it and tried it last month. It ripped out my hair way to easily (my hair was wet with condish and finger detangled and sectioned already). I had way more hair breaking off with it than I do when I detangle with a wide tooth comb. The TT has been on the shelf ever since. Prolly in the trash when I get around to spring cleaning.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 20, 2011)

Honi said:


> That’s interesting. She said the compact styler has slightly rounded ends and the original has flatter ends. But I’m guessing that most of us purchased the original. I need to get my hands on a compact styler to compare. Where did you get the flower pot?


 
Amazon.com...I also want the compact styler and you can get it there too.  I examined the bristles again and I guess they are rounded square ends..so someone may call them blunt--I really (or someone else) need to do a zoom pic of the bristles.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 20, 2011)

lizelies said:


> I bought it and tried it last month. It ripped out my hair way to easily (my hair was wet with condish and finger detangled and sectioned already). I had way more hair breaking off with it than I do when I detangle with a wide tooth comb. The TT has been on the shelf ever since. Prolly in the trash when I get around to spring cleaning.



lizelies you should send it to me!! i'll pay the shipping!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 20, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Amazon.com...I also want the compact styler and you can get it there too.  I examined the bristles again and I guess they are rounded square ends..so someone may call them blunt--I really (or someone else) need to do a zoom pic of the bristles.



i said the same... i wish Nonie or someone could zoom in on it with one of those expensive arse cameras

i check the mom's it has flattened and rounded ends... I see how curlynikki started experiencing splits so fast

we have quite a few but opened this brush just last month
and scratching my scalp and detangling roughly 3-5 times total has the bristles wearing out already

nice tool, short life


----------



## YasashiiSekai (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmm.... seems like something for finer or relaxed hair. I'm scared it might get stuck in mine.


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 20, 2011)

so far so good..
the TT is amazing!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought one the other day...so far, my in shower detangling w/ conditioner has been amazing! It distributes product evenly to all strands & melts my tangles with ease & I didn't lose any hair. Much less than the Denman, which I use for styling now only.  I'll keep watching 4 splits, although I suspect I already have some b/c I am close to my trim date.


----------



## Nonie (Mar 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT  if you bring yours over, I will be happy to take a pic, otherwise I do not have any plans of buying this thing. 

I am still of the mind set that a single row of teeth (aka a comb) is safer and better than staggered teeth in many rows regardless of what fancy name you give the tool. To me using a brush to remove tangles is like giving a blind man a pair of scissors and asking then to trim your hair and shape it. The brush doesn't stop to gentle undo a tangle when it finds it but rips right through it--perhaps doing that to a few knots at a time. And then we wonder why we get splits. 

Before I started using fingers to "comb" my hair, I'd use a comb and if I hit a tangle, I'd use the end tooth and slowly work my way through the tangle carefully. Sometimes I'd get frustrated and rip through it, but that wasn't before first trying to undo it carefully--which I succeeded at most times. That to me is how to deal with tangles not rip through them blindly using a brush by any name.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Mar 20, 2011)

[USER=1333 said:
			
		

> Nonie[/USER] ;13056703]@tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT  if you bring yours over, I will be happy to take a pic, otherwise I do not have any plans of buying this thing.
> 
> I am still of the mind set that a single row of teeth (aka a comb) is safer and better than staggered teeth in many rows regardless of what fancy name you give the tool. To me using a brush to remove tangles is like giving a blind man a pair of scissors and asking then to trim your hair and shape it. The brush doesn't stop to gentle undo a tangle when it finds it but rips right through it--perhaps doing that to a few knots at a time. And then we wonder why we get splits.
> 
> Before I started using fingers to "comb" my hair, I'd use a comb and if I hit a tangle, I'd use the end tooth and slowly work my way through the tangle carefully. Sometimes I'd get frustrated and rip through it, but that wasn't before first trying to undo it carefully--which I succeeded at most times. That to me is how to deal with tangles not rip through them blindly using a brush by any name.


If it were anybody else  i'd definitely send you one
but u know i luvs my nonie-bear and wouldn't exactly do that to your hair
i guess KTube was right... fingers best b/c this thing is a dream for detangling, however it apparently gave curlynikki a little edward scissor hand action and I notice after 1 month only the bristles are flat and definitely no longer seamless ....some are still in decent shape however

but i'll a little put off by these now... i may get my sister to snap a pic with her fancy dancy camera


----------



## Embyra (Mar 20, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> but opened this brush just last month
> and scratching my scalp and detangling *roughly 3-5 times total has the bristles wearing out already*


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 1, 2011)

i no longer used this even though i raved about it. noticed more splits and some reviews concerned me. i'll use it when i'm pressed for a quick detangle every few months.


----------

